# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Parkići i slatkiši.

## sasa

Dakle imam problem. Moja djevojčica od 5 i pol godina svakodnevno visi u lokalnom parkiću, općenito je jako društvena i fiksirana na svoje prijateljice iz vrtića, parkić joj je super važan i poprilično neizbježan. Eh sad, u parkiću se skuplja to njeno društvance i roditelji ostale djece svakodnevno donose slatkiše i grickalice u park. Govorim  o smokićima, čipsevima, keksima i sladoledima. Nama je totalno neprihvatljivo da mala to jede na svakodnevnoj bazi, pri čemu je ona poprilični izjelica i nema osobitu kontrolu kad joj je nešto fino. 
Prošlo ljeto i jesen pokušali smo drugim rofiteljima, suptilnim i manje suptilnim metodama, nekako dati do znanja da nam se to ne sviđa. Razgovarali smo s njom, rekli joj da mi mislimo da je jako nezdravo to jesti svaki dan. Ona onda ne bi tražila u parkiću ili bi odbila ponuđeno, ali stvarno teškom mukom. Ja sam kroz razgovor s roditeljima komentirala da onda ne jede večeru dobro..nosila sam bademe, mrkve, jabuke... no sve to dzaba.  Jučer je bila u parkiću s MM, počela je sezona. Jedan je tata svima kupio sladoled, onda je druga mama donijela čokoladu, možete zamisliti kako to ide... Mi smo poslije poslali poruku većini tih roditelja i zamolili ih za suradnju. Nitko nam nije odgovorio. :Grin: 
Mislim osjećam se baš idiotski. Fakat mi je bezveze što na neki način ulazim tim ljudima u njihov prostor jer tko sam ja da određujem kako će ljudi hraniti svoju djecu. S druge strane na ovaj način imam osjećaj da sam u bezizlaznoj situaciji gdje ili mogu popustiti i dati da mala svaki dan trpa junk u sebe ili mogu nju staviti u užasnu poziciju u kojoj se kompletno izdvaja od ostalih. Pri čemu mi onda ionako bude prevelik naglasak na hrani- što mi je isto bezveze. 
Doma je situacija s klopom skroz ok. Ne jede se slatko kroz tjedan nego vikendom. Djeca su to odavno prihvatila. Ne vjerujem da ovu temu otvaram nakon 11 godina roditeljstva :Grin: . Ali stvarno trebam savjet, kako bi vi?

----------


## olja

Pravo da ti kazem, ili bih popustila ili bih uticala na malecku da ne prihvata ponudjene slatkise. Druge roditelje ne mozes prevaspitati, a

----------


## olja

Nastavak  :Smile: 

...recimo meni ne bi bilo pravo da mi roditelj iz parka docira o zdravoj ishrani.

----------


## Mima

PA to, ti lijepo pouči svoje dijete da ne prihvaća slatkiše, ako ti je to toliko važno. Znam nemali broj djece koja odbijaju ponuđene slatkiše i čokolade. Nije da ti dijete ima dve godine. 

Mislim da zaista ne možeš očekivati da drugi roditelji mijenjaju svoje ponašanje radi tvojih prehrambenih navika. Ja isto svom djetetu dajem slatkiša i sladoleda svaki dan, i kupujem joj sladoled kad je u parku, i normalno mi je da ponudim i djecu koja su sa njom u društvu, bilo bi mi glupo i nepristojno da drugačije postupim.

----------


## Lili75

Da nema treće. Ili popustit i prihvatit ili djetetu objasnit da bar dio toga ne uzima. Npr možeš ledo al nemoj čips.:/

Ili možda da ako jede preko tjedna takve stvari nema slatkiša za vikend. Ne znam. Nisam nikad vrstu hrane ograničavala na dane u tjednu, ne jedemp junk a i slatko rijetko. Al ako ga jedemo, jedemo isključivo po osjećaju kad nam se jede, ne po danima.

Meni nije neuobičajeno da u parkiću neka djeca ne jedu dosta toga jer im roditelji ne dopuštaju npr.peciva. Jednostavno u tom slučaju mi ostali roditelji tad tpj djeci ni ne nudimo takve stavri iz “poštovanja“ roditelja jer znamo da ne žele da im djeca to jedu.

Ako mi recimo dijete dođe pod nos sa zamolbom da mu dam ja pogledam prema roditelju i kažem da pita mamu.

Al to smo mi jako bliski prijatelji iz parkića koji se svi zajedno družimo i ljetujemo zajedno, pa nam je to normalno.

----------


## sasa

ma joj olja znam. ne bi ni meni bilo pravo. al opet nije da objašnjavam da djeca smiju jesti samo provjereno organsku, lokalno uzgojenu, sezonsku voćkicu. mislim što nije opće prihvaćeno koliko toliko da je to nezdrava hrana?

----------


## bella77

Ja bih probala manje dijete dovoditi u park, a vise na neke druge aktivnosti: bicikl, role, ima drugih stvari osim parkica.

----------


## sasa

ma i vikendom jedemo domaće kolače i deserte, meni je stavrno teško prelomiti da svaki dan jede čips ili smokiće.
mima, znam da nema dvije, razgovarali smo mi s njom o tome i ona posluša, ali da je na taj način izolirana stvarno je.

----------


## sasa

to  ću isto pokušati. da frustracija baš ne bude svakodnevna.

----------


## Peterlin

Prošli smo to.

I isto je bilo - sladoled može, ostalo nemojte... I nosila sam mandarine i koještarije koje sam ja smatrala zdravim. Ponekad je uspjelo, ponekad ne... Na sreću (sad) mi se čini da to nije dugo trajalo.

----------


## sasa

mislim ja razumijem načelno koliko je intruzivno petljati se u tuđe prehrambene navike.
no, kako se do sada nisam susrela s ovim fenomenom mislila sam da postoji neki konsenzus oko toga da je svakodnevni junk pa ono fakat loš za djecu?
nisam ja totalno nefleksibilna  :Grin: , i mojima se znao zalomiti slatkač preko tjedna ili ako netko povremeno donese u park kiflice i oni uzmu jednu, nije baš da tjeram da pljunu svaki kikić. ali da je to dio svakodnevne prehrane, dapače to je onda puni obrok, to mi se čini da dugročno prijeti zdravlju, fizičkom. izolacija od druge djece prijeti zdravlju psihičkom. a nekulturno je preodgajati odrasle ljude. baš sam se zaglavila :Sad:

----------


## spajalica

sasa iskreno ne mozes nista. osiiiim da im kuhas svakodnevno delicije. ja bih se odmah odrekla i smokija i cipsa i cokolade, a znam da i Forka bi  :Kiss: 

parkici su kao i skola mjesto di zapravo spoznajes drustvo u kojem zivis i koliko odskaces od njega. ili ti ga hrvatska realnost. a realnost je da djeca moraju stalno nesto jesti jer ako im se vide ili naziru rebra su bolesno mrsavi. 
razgovorom sa svojim djetetom je najvise sto mozes, ali nije ni njoj lako. oni jos nemaju bas cvrste mehanizme inhibicije. 
i jos jedna mogucnost je koja je laz, ali jedino sto pali je da dijete nesto ne smije zbog zdravstevnih razloga. al to je laz, meni neprihvatljiva jer time opet saljem djetetu krivu poruku.

----------


## Lili75

Kod nas u parkićima se stvarno ne sjećam čipsa i smokija. Sladoleda i kuh.kukuruza da (imamo štand gdje čovjek prodaje)'

----------


## tangerina

bi li ti pomoglo da ne gledaš na to kao "trpanje slatkiša u sebe", budući da jedna čokolada ili jedna vrećica smokija podijeljena na 5-6 djece (ne znam koliko ih ima) nije neka ogromna količina po djetetu
je, smeće je to, ali ako ostatak dana zdravo jede, neće je to upropastit
kao da ti, ne znam, zapališ jednu cigaretu uz pivo, nije zdravo, ali nije sad neka drama u odnosu na ostatak dana

a da se dogovoriš s njom da u jednom danu može uzet jednu stvar koja se jede u parkiću i da je to onda dosta

----------


## sasa

tang toga bude puuuuuno više, mislim većina djece donese nešto tog tipa. mislim da ste sve u pravu što se tiče ovoga da ne mogu više jašiti po drugim roditeljima, probala sam, vjerovatno i previše i nije upalilo. možda stvarno da s malom napravimo neki dogovor da smije jednu stvar i da je to onda to:/.

----------


## tangerina

e možda rješenje ponekad zaista je da umjesto jabuka doneseš u park nekakve muffine za sve koje ćeš napravit najzdravije što možeš (ja stavljam ribanu ciklu u čokoladne muffine, pomaže u racionalizaciji)

----------


## sasa

> Kod nas u parkićima se stvarno ne sjećam čipsa i smokija. Sladoleda i kuh.kukuruza da (imamo štand gdje čovjek prodaje)'


iskreno ni ja se ne sjećam, a mali mi ima 11. povremeno bi valjda netko donio štapiće, ostalo je bila izolirana pojava. ovdje su slatkiši i grickalice baš svakodnevni, nekako se zakorijenilo i to je sada naprosto tako, djeca isto sigurno već očekuju..
s kuhanim kukuruzom nemam baš nikakvih problema, ali nema ga sasvim blizu..

----------


## Barbi

Ja sam imala "sreću" pa mi je sin bio u toj dobi jako alergičan na kikiriki, lješnjak, jaja i još štošta pa su moje upozorenje da se svi maknu od njega sa smokićima i inim dovoljno ozbiljno shvaćena.
Zbog čestih alergijskih reakcija, nekad i na nešto nepoznato dotad, ja sam uvijek imala generalan problem da netko u parkiću ili negdje što nije škola/ vrtić/ obitelj/ kućni prijatelji hrani bilo čime moju djecu bez prethodnog dogovora sa mnom.
Valjda sam vrlo jasno taj svoj problem isijavala na van pa su i djeca uspješno odbijala ponuđeno. A jesu proždrljivi i nemaju granice kad je o slatkom riječ.

S druge strane, moji jedu slatko svaki dan doma  :škartoc:  dan bez deserta je vrlo neobičan asketski dan.  :škartoc: 
Tako da... ako i ne riješiš preživjet ćeš.  :Smile:

----------


## Barbi

Zapravo nisam napisala najbitnije, ja bi rekla jasno drugim roditeljima da mene osobno jako smeta da hrane moju djecu pa da je izuzmu iz toga, nek se ljute ako hoće. A svom djetetu bi rekla da ne smije jesti grickalice i slatkiše u parkiću inače neće ići u parkić.
Ali ja sam militantna.  :lool:

----------


## cvijeta73

ajme parkići  :Grin: 
meni je to beskrajno išlo na živce, ne toliko radi nezdrave hrane nego uopće logika da se pod obavezno u park mora nositi za jest, pa bilo to i voće. plus što se meni to činilo kao gubljenje (mog) vremena, sjedim s ljudima s kojima mi se ne sjedi 4 sata dok se ona igra. 
a to sam rješavala da nismo išli u park :D 
mislim, s ekipom iz vrtića je od osam do četiri, ne mora bit još i od pet do osam svaki dan. maksimalnu žrtvu :D koju sam podnosila u ime social life djece  je bilo - jednom tjedno.
a ostala popodneva smo išli u grad, šetali uz more i tako.
a jednom tjedno nema veze što jede :D

----------


## sasa

što je najbolje, voli ova moja jesti sve te mrkve, oraščiće i voće, ali ima 5- naravno da ju smokići i kikići više vuku. jako mi je teško naći mjeru i u objašnjavanju, jer ona pita zašto drugi mogu, onda ja kažem da drugi roditelji ne misli da je to nezdravo. onda ona pita zašto mi mislimo. onda ja objasnim metabolizam šećera :Grin: .
mislim ta mala je inače dosta inetenzivne naravi, uporna, borbena, svojeglava, sklona propitivati baš svaku granicu. ja vjerujem da bi mnogoj djeci bilo dovoljno nekoliko puta ponoviti one standarde: to jedemo samo ponekad, nije zdravo svaki dan... i tome sl. ona teško inhibira sve vrste nagona :Grin: , i potrebne su joj stvarno jako jasne granice. e a ja se bojim da jako jasne/čvrste/nefleksibilne granice u ovom slučaju doprinose nezdravom odnosu prema hrani, dovode do osjećaja krivnje ako mrkne kikić i tome slično. možda pretjerujem u promišljanju- no nedavno kad smo navečer pričali MM i ja i shvatili da stiže parkić sezona oboje smo dobili čvor u želucu kako ćemo i što.

----------


## sasa

ma i ti si Cvijeto u pravu, možda se može u parkić ići i rijeđe. ja isto ne kužim kad je postalo važno da djeca ne budu ni minutu gladna. nek budu gladna dok se igraju u parkiću, poslije ionako idu na večeru.

----------


## Barbi

Pretjeruješ.  :Grin:  Nećeš uvesti tako stroga pravila da se ne smije nikad mrknuti kikić, samo pravilo da se ne smije u parkiću.  :Grin:

----------


## Barbi

Ovo sam komentirala na tvoj prethodni post.

----------


## spajalica

> jer ona pita zašto drugi mogu, onda ja kažem da drugi roditelji ne misli da je to nezdravo. onda ona pita zašto mi mislimo. onda ja objasnim metabolizam šećera.


na pitanje zasto nesto neki mogu a moji ne mogu rjesavam tako da nabrojim sto oni mogu a drugim je skoro pa nedostizno (npr. kad mogu dofuram im suhi led..... ovo je samo primjer). tako da su nauceni da zivot nije po njihovim kriterijima pravedan. kad im nabrojis sta oni imaju/mogu a drugi bas i ne onda lakse prihvate nesto sto im nije dostupno.

sto se tice parkica. mrzim ih iz dna duse, toliko da sam pristala odseliti se na selo samo da ne moram u njih.

----------


## sasa

> Ovo sam komentirala na tvoj prethodni post.


prbala sam to prošle sezone. baš sam tako rekla, ili nemoj uzimati ili ne idemo u park.
i poslušala bi ona. ali imala sam osjećaj da joj je to preteško. možda je stvarno do mog doživljaja. nemam pojma. možda ću probati iskominirati tehnike.

----------


## Mima

Ja se apsolutno ne sjećam tolike hrane iz parkića, što je netko ovdje napisao vrećica štapića ili smoki ili vrećica bombona na gomilicu djece, pa onda svatko dobije količinu koja me stvarno ne bi brinula.

No ono što jest istina je da kad su djeca veća pa su već sama u parku, često dođe netko od roditelja pa ih sve počasti sladoledom - to sam i ja radila u toj fazi parka, kad dođem po kćer u park kupim njoj i curicama sa kojima je u društvu svima sladolede. E sad već tu vidiš da dolazi do situacije da tvoje dijete sladoledom nudi roditelj kojeg ti možda uopće ne poznaješ, a to će se događati za 2-3 godine, pa je onda jasno da ako ne želiš da dijete prihvati taj sladoled to mora biti na djetetu a ne na roditelju. Da ne govorim da će za pet godina dijete van ići potpuno samostalno, pa će si onda samo kupovati sladolede, ili neće.

----------


## spajalica

moja ima sad 10. kad sam joj isla prati zimsku jaknu nasla sam razne omote u dzepovima. bas sam se iznenadila. znam da ima svoje novce. znam da to nema u kuci. i na pitanje zasto joj je sve to u dzepovima ona kaze da su joj to kupile prijateljice (tortica, par kikica, i jos tako nesto sitno). da li je to istina ili ne, ne znam. nisam isla u dubinu. zbog niza okolnosti koje su se u tom trenu odvijale oko mene. pa mi ta borba jednostvano nije pasala. 
ali upozorena je, u svim smjerovima.
tako da ovo sto mima kaze, da uskoro ce doci vrijeme kad ces se ti maknuti iz parkica ali problemi ce ostati  :Sad:

----------


## sasa

sve si u pravu mima- sigurna sam da me ti izazovi tek čekaju. opet, sin mi je 11, on zna jednom u 3 tjedna kad ide meni u dućan užicati slatkač. ima džeparac, kreće se sam po gradu svakodnevno i ne kupuje hranu. nije mu zabranjena, nego mu ne pada na pamet.
i stvarno vam kažem da je toga puno- jučer je jela 4 vrste hrane + je dobila neki sok. u dva sata u parku. ima ih sve skupa 5-6 u ekipi.

----------


## jelena.O

Zašto bi se ti petljala u drugima prehranu u njihovu prehranu,podući dijete,može se ako daš argumente.
Moram priznati da mojega ne nude,jer im odmah opili da to ne smije jesti.
On je sad veći i više je na trgiću na nogometu,ali klinaca ko u priči.
Eto ja sam mu dala prigovor i na sličice,jer kod nas su slatkiši sušeno voće i jabuke.
I da svako malo je ista tema,pogledaj zadnju od bb

----------


## Vrci

> S druge strane, moji jedu slatko svaki dan doma  dan bez deserta je vrlo neobičan asketski dan. 
> Tako da... ako i ne riješiš preživjet ćeš.


Jep, tak i moj. I ja. I svi u kuci 

Nekima je to koma, nama prehrana koja ukljucuje sve [emoji38]
Al ja imam malca koji je izbirljiv u jelu, nema da bi on bilo sto pojeo,makar slatko. Od muffina mu islo na povracanje

Kod nas u parkicima sam dozivjela samo slane stapice. Zivim na selu prakticki, imamo dosta igralista, al ne nosi se hrana. I pogotovo ne kupuju sladoledi. Jer nemamo gdje :D i svi su blizu kuca


Tak da ni meni nije jasno to hranjenje po parkicima, da se bas ne moze bez hrane. Pa parkic je meni mjesto za igru, ne za jelo. Makar to bile grickalice

----------


## Barbi

Pa tako i ja mislim, da je to prehrana koja uključuje sve, kao i da treba u svemu biti umjeren.
Ja znam da se mi stvarno zdravo hranimo, dovoljno mi je pogledati u vlastita kolica u trgovini i usporediti sa drugima u redu na blagajni. 
Ta količina slatkiša zanemariva je u odnosu na ostalo što pojedemo u danu. 

Ali netko je spomenuo još jednu stvar koja meni nije jasna - zašto se mora stalno nešto jesti i ne osjetiti glad ni u jednom trenutku? Pa glad je zdrava i još je slađe najesti se kad fino ogladniš. 
Pa tako mi kad smo na moru ne nosimo hranu na popodnevno kupanje. Na koje idemo siti nakon ručka i par sati kasnije idemo doma na večeru. Uopće ne vidim zašto bi morali žvakati nešto na plaži. Mučimo djecu  :Rolling Eyes:  kako misle sve bake i djedovi redom.

----------


## mitovski

Govoriti drugim roditeljima da nose ili ne nose hranu ovakvu ili onakvu smatram da ne treba raditi. Možeš sama svojem djetetu objasniti i reći. Ako to ne ide onda sama odabereš jel ti bitnije da je u tom parku s tom djecom ili da ne jede tu hranu.
Kod nas u parkiće roditelji stvarno nisu i ne nose smeće hranu, ali uvijek nose voće, ono kao dijete bi umrlo ako ne jede voće u parkiću. Ja sam od onih mama koja nosi samo vodu, pa onda moje dijete jede voće druge djece  :Grin: .
A u parkiću ima djece koja jedu sve do one koja nikada u životu zbog uvjerenja roditelja nisu probala sladoled ili kockicu čokolade, pa kad njih 10 liže sladoled ta djeca jedu jabuku ili nešto slično i ništa im ne fali.

----------


## jelena.O

I zašto bi im falilo.
Eto moj nije pojeo ni kockicu čokolade u životu,ni kupovni sladoled ali jede domaći koji si i sam zna napraviti

----------


## marta

inace sam super negadljiva osoba, ali mi to s parkićima stvarno nikad nije bilo jasno. znači, djeca diraju sve, one prljave sprave, kamenje, grane, klupe, govna razna, i onda im roditelji otvore smoki. vrhunski fuj. onda tim masnim prstićima još bolje skupljaju prljavštinu, kad izroni neki keksić. odurno. 

inače ja imam sličan problem kao sasa, al je lokacija drugačija. mojoj "jedinoj kćeri princezi" svi guraju slatkiše. susjedi, baka i dida, tko god prođe niz ulicu. u poremećenim količinama. tipa čokolada svaki dan. pa na to još i malo bombona. pa malo keksa. a mala ima zube ko da je iz srednjeg vijeka izašla. na kraju sam u potpunosti izbacila bilo kakve slatkiše doma, toliko da mi je sin prigovorio da više ni kolače ne pravim. ljudi su poremećeni, to je sve što imam za reći. generalno nemaju pojma o prehrani i dozvoljavaju si stvarno svašta. malu pilim redovito s pričama o zubima i zdravlju, ali slabo to djeluje.

----------


## tangerina

ni meni nije jasno to što marta kaže, zamišljam da su u igri onda neke vlažne maramice, ali ako to izgleda 
igranje-vlažne maramice-smoki-igranje-vlažne maramice-sladoled-maramice da obrišeš sladoled s prstiju-igranje-vlažne maramice-čokolada to je tek užas

----------


## jelena.O

Moji su dobili vlažne maramice za brisanje

----------


## marta

Super, red slatkiša, red kemije. Možel bolje?

----------


## jelena.O

A ne moji nemaju redove nek se jede i fainrut.ok godinama nema ni jela samo voda

----------


## spajalica

moze, red vode ili jos gore soka  :lool:

----------


## zutaminuta

Pošamaraj to sve.  :lool:

----------


## sasa

ma ta mi je prljavština najmanji problem, računam da ću se lakše riješiti glista nego loših prehrambenih navika.

----------


## marta

> ma ta mi je prljavština najmanji problem, računam da ću se lakše riješiti glista nego loših prehrambenih navika.


slazem se s tobom, samo sam ciljala na to da mi nije jasno kako te sve horde čistunaca uopće ne vide problem u onome što sam navela. znači hrpa junka, vlazne maramice i prljavština. ajd ako ne znaju niš o prehrani, al kako im se ne gadi, a inače svi gadljivi do bola...

----------


## martinaP

Mozes ili popustiti ili smanjiti odlaske u park. Ja bih birala ovo drugo.

----------


## jelena.O

a ja shvatila da je problem i u mužu

možda bi smanjila park, ali ne i izlazak van, mada to nikad nisam radila.

a mi smo po parkovima ili sličnim nekim površinama satima.

----------


## Jadranka

Tesko da ces na druge roditelje utjecati. Mislim da bi bilo skroz bezveze da svima ponude hranu osim tvojoj maloj... A da ne nose slatkise jer ih vi u vasoj obitelji ne jedete mi isto nije neko rijesenje. Ako ne zelis da ona jede slatkise, onda bi trebala nju nauciti da odbije... ne vidim zasto bi je to izoliralo od ostalih. A mozete joj ti i TM u onom konkretnom trenutku u kojem je ponude, reci da ne uzima.

----------


## jelena.O

zašto bi bilo bezveze maloj ne nuditi hranu, malu treba učiti ponekad reći ne. Ujedno mislim da mala nije sam a u parku, nek neko od velikih s njom, pa i taj može u neko zgodno vrijeme reći ne , stop, BASTA

----------


## marta

time samo nabijaš fokus na to

----------


## bella77

kad smo se maknuli iz parkica, meni je to bilo olaksanje. iskreno, stalno neka ista prica s mamama i tatama... ne da mi se brate mili svaki dan isto... Odemo u parkic 1-2 puta tjedno. Vikendom nikada. Radimo neke druge stvari. Ionako su u tom parkicu stalno ista djeca iz vrtica. Pa sad su bili s njima cijeli dan u grupi i onda jos u parkicu. A opet, neke djece iz vrtica nikada nema u parkicu... 

Lijepo smo se maknuli, a onda ako se i zalomi jedan dan u tjednu, pa nije ni taj sladoled problem jednom tjedno. Iako, kod nas su se stvarno smanjile kolicine hrane po parkicima.

----------


## jelena.O

naši su se iz parka preselili na trgić , pa mi je to isto isto društvo i tak dalje. A ujedno parkić je u vidokrugu pa i to je prednost velika

----------


## Angie75

aaaaaa koja šteta  :Sad:  
ja uvijek slinim na tvoju kuhinju i sad ovi problemi... ali očekivano je, manje više smo svi nešto slično prošli. bojim se da ćeš morati smanjiti boravke u parkiću, nema tu puno spasa. ili uvjeri dijete da je alergična na junk  :škartoc:

----------


## Jurana

MI ćemo kao društvo uništiti buduće zdravlje mladih generacija. To s prehranom i nekretanjem je sve gore iz godine u godinu.

Istina je živa da do prije nekoliko godina nije bilo toliko hrane po parkićima, a sad ne mogu izaći, a da nešto ne žvaču. Starija djeca pri svakom izlasku idu u dućan ili pekaru i kupuju grickalice, slatkiše, peciva i sokove.

S druge strane, ne da im se nigdje hodati. Vidim srednjoškolce koji platu 10 kn za autobus da ih preveze 2 stanice. Kad sam ja bila u srednjoj školi, nema šanse da bih potrošila 10 kuna za hodanje od 7 minuta - uvijek sam imala nešto drugo na umu za plaćanje.

Nemam pojma što savjetovati pokretačici teme. Slažem se da su prehrambene navike bitne, ja sama se jako mučim sa svojim kompulzivnim jedenjem i očito je to borba koju ću voditi do kraja života. Naporan mi je vlastiti odnos prema hrani i to što stalno moram misliti o tome, ali ako ne mislim, otme se svakoj kontroli. Pokušavam djecu odgojiti da nemaju te muke, da jedu kad su gladni, stanu kad više nisu gladni, a jedenje junka poremeti te doživljaje.

----------


## pulinka

Srećom je naše selo ekonomski katastrofično, pa se bar delimično štedi na tom junk-u u parkićima, ali u N. Sadu se jedu za moj pojam enormne količine smeća u svim mogućim prilikama, od parkića, preko lekarskih čekaonica do bolnica.

 Ja sam svojevremeno u bolnici bila šokirana kojom količinom slatkiša su mame i tate zasipale svoju bolesnu decu danima, često decu koja su imala striktna uputstva ili zabrane u režimu ishrane. To se krijumčarilo i lagalo med. osoblju "da deca ne budu gladna", a od kad sam to videla rešila sam se iluzija o bilo kakvoj edukaciji drugih roditelja o bilo čemu, naročito vezanom za ishranu.

U parkić još jako retko odemo. Šetamo negde zajedno u prirodi, ili deca idu na kojekakve popodnevne aktivnosti, ili se igraju sa društvom iz naše ulice.
Nemam utisak da im parkić nešto posebno nedostaje, naprotiv.

----------


## newmom

Jel vi znate bas sve roditelje koje nude vasem dijetu slatkise ili grickalice ? Pitam jer meni je sinulo odma “nemoj uzimati slatkise od nekoga koga ne poznajes dobro”...mene je vise toga strah...sjecam se kad sam bila mala mama mi je to uvijek govorila...i uvijek mi je ostalo to u glavi... ja jednostavno kazem “nemoze” ako ga neko ponudi koga ne poznajem bas. u becu to jos nisam ni dozivjela te silne slatkise i grickalice..ni ja kad sam bila mala..samo po koji sladoled kada kupi mama ili neka prijateljica od mame sto sam znala da je dozvoljeno...sjecam se kada mi je neko nesto nudio ja sam mamu pogledala i kad kaze uzmi uzela sam, kada ne kaze nista samo sam rekla ne hvala i znala da je razlog taj sto je to meni nepoznata osoba....nije prvi razlog da je hrana otrovna vec ono “mamljenje djece” slatkisima....

----------


## marta

Nije tu riječ o mamljenju djece slatkišima. Tu je riječ o ekipi koja svoju djecu dovodi u park naoružana tonom junka koji onda nudi i tvom djetetu, da se dijete ne osjeća osamljeno dok oni trpaju svoje tim smećem.

----------


## jelena.O

nisu klinci od 5 godina nego o klincima iz škole, neki dan su bili u Zoo, neki su imali lovu, pa su dobili dopuštenje učiteljice da mogu uzeti slatkać, navodno dvoje je jadikovalo da bi i oni, a kao nisu imali love ( mada je jedan imao ali se nije sjetio). kao priča je krenula kak je cvilio i da mu je učiteljica kupila. Pitam ja svojeg kaj je on radio kad su oni lizali, i veli kak je sa strane gledal životinje.

----------


## Jurana

Podsjetilo me je na stariju temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74735-K...mogu-bez-hrane

Jer da se i radi o zdravoj hrani, što moraju jesti dok se igraju? Budisti kažu: kad jedeš, samo jedi. Ni ne znaš koliko si pojeo ako još nešto radiš dok se hraniš.

----------


## tangerina

ja se uvijek pitam, roditelji koji nose djeci hranu na igrališta, kako ih nagovore da idu doma? ja se spasim kad ogladne  :Smile:

----------


## bella77

Kazu im da ce doma dobiti cokoladu  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

sasa, imam isti problem. Meni je nevjerojatna percepcija da nije uredu  da se ti miješaš u tuđe prehrambene navike, a jest uredu da se drugi  miješaju u vaše prehrambene navike. Po meni nije niti jedno uredu.  Mislim da je izrazito nepristojno nuditi tuđu djecu hranom. I još roditelju nametati grižnju savjesti kad negoduje, jadno dijete samo ono ne smije čips. To masovno  kupovanje sladoleda mi je isto nepristojno, ako nije u dogovoru s  roditeljem. 

Moj dječak isto voli jesti. I na gornjoj je granici normalne mase. I isto voli i mrkve i jabuke i svježe krastavce i orahe i indijske oraščiće, ali i sladoled, čokoladu i grickalice. Moje je dijete sretno vani, ne vidim zašto bi morao jesti vani. Isto mi nije problem zbog higijene, nego loših navika. Nama doma stoje i štapići i indijski oraščići i neki "zdravi" smoki, ali to ponesemo na izlete i to se zna. Neću baš da nikad nije vidio, al nikako mi to nije za svakodnevnu konzumaciju, hoćeš soli, hoćeš šećera. U vrtić isto dolaze roditelji i bake sa slatkišima u torbi. Gablec je bio pola sata prije.

----------


## cipelica

Da sam ostala na dvoje djece čudila bi se kako roditelji to ne mogu kontrolirati. Više se ne čudim :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Jelena, pa ne miješa ti se nitko u prehrambene navike ako te ponudi nekom hranom. To je samo ponuda, najčešće iz pristojnosti, i na onome kome se nudi je da ju odbije.

----------


## casa

Ja uopće nemam taj problem s junkom...ono, sve je to na kraju krajeva hrana. I nosim u parki dijelimo i uzimamo, i zdravo i nezdravo. I znaš što, sad s četvrtim mogu reći da što je manji fokus roditelja to su djeca jednako manje fokusirana... Eto, moji danas s istom slašću navale na mrkvu i na čips. Ipak, najveći hit je bio i ostao kuhani kukuruz. A to mi je i najjednostavnije i najjeftinije ( da meni je dio problema jela po parkovima i financijske prirode jer njih troje bez ikakvih čašćenja okolne djece mogu pojesti podosta para u parku). Lijepo doma skuham kukuruz, posolim i ponesem. Kad izvadim u parku, redovno prepolovim jer i izgladnjeli prijatelji dotrče. 
A zabrana uzimanja hrane od prijatelja, je po meni veeelika šteta s psihološke strane. Po onoj staroj tko ne bi uzeo, ne bi ni dao. Hrana koju dijele nije samo hrana... Ili recimo lješnjaci poprženi, toga u našem parku možeš ponijeti kilo i nedostajat će... Što si ja baš i ne mogu priuštit, ber ne svakodnevno...

----------


## čokolada

Promatrajući svoje pok. svekije došla sam do zaključka da je fokusiranje na hranu ostatak  post-ratnog (2. svj.rat) mentaliteta koji se uspješno prenosi s generacije na generaciju   :starac:  ... "mi smo kao mali bili svega željni pa nek djeca imaju" (kao što prenosimo društvenu igru "Ustaše i partizani").

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, pa ne miješa ti se nitko u prehrambene navike ako te ponudi nekom hranom. To je samo ponuda, najčešće iz pristojnosti, i na onome kome se nudi je da ju odbije.


Slozila bih se s tobom da mene ponudis, ali ako mom djetetu nudis (a jos gore ako ga ne poznas) onda se upleces u nas zivot bez moje dozvole, odnosno mene prisiljavas da branim djetetu. A njega ucis da je to uredu ponasanje. On ni ne ocekuje da mu netko drugi daje jesti. Cak ni od mog muza, a kamoli od tebe. Ja sam nazalost nesposobna dvogodisnjaku objasniti da ako mu netko da cokoladu da ne smije uzeti jer cemo za pola sata imati za veceru tikvice, super parmezan i paradajz koje on bas voli.

----------


## Jelena

> Promatrajući svoje pok. svekije došla sam do zaključka da je fokusiranje na hranu ostatak  post-ratnog (2. svj.rat) mentaliteta koji se uspješno prenosi s generacije na generaciju   ... "mi smo kao mali bili svega željni pa nek djeca imaju" (kao što prenosimo društvenu igru "Ustaše i partizani").


Slazem se. Ja i s bakama sizim zbog slatkisa. Ne shvacaju da ih imamo zbilja previse. Neki dan sam napravila cokoladnu glazuru od lanjskih uskrsnjih jaja. I rekla sam im to. I opet stizu cokoladni autici, medeki, jaja, kuglice... 

Kod mojih roditelja meni je bas bez veze kako je njima bitno da ima puno hrane. Meni je puno draze da je nesto posebno i malo.

----------


## n.grace

Jelena, friška si mama pa mi je to razumljivo, ali mislim da je "uplićeš se u naš život bez moje dozvole" malo preteška izjava za ponuđeni slatkiš
meni bi bilo puno gore ne ponuditi djetetu (koje poznajem), baš bih se loše osjećala, a kamoli pomislila da se nekome uplićem u život :/

----------


## jelena.O

I ja sam imala problema s čokoladom kad je veliki bio bebač,ali pošto je imala problema s kenjanjem,pa sam dala zabranu za čokoladu i stanje se popravilo

----------


## Mima

> Slozila bih se s tobom da mene ponudis, ali ako mom djetetu nudis (a jos gore ako ga ne poznas) onda se upleces u nas zivot bez moje dozvole, odnosno mene prisiljavas da branim djetetu. A njega ucis da je to uredu ponasanje. On ni ne ocekuje da mu netko drugi daje jesti. Cak ni od mog muza, a kamoli od tebe. Ja sam nazalost nesposobna dvogodisnjaku objasniti da ako mu netko da cokoladu da ne smije uzeti jer cemo za pola sata imati za veceru tikvice, super parmezan i paradajz koje on bas voli.


Bolje bi bilo da i on i ti počnete očekivati da mu netko drugi daje jesti, jer je to realnost koja će se svaki dan događati. Ponuditi drugoga hranom kad ti jedeš (a posebno dijete) je valjda najpristojnija i najljudskija gesta koju se uopće može zamisliti.

A upravo si ti ta koja trebaš objašnjavati i pokazivati djetetu svoj stav prema hrani i hranjenju, tako će i dijete naučiti, pa ako ti kažeš ne jedemo čokoladu prije večere, onda će on naučiti da i sam odbije (teoretski).

----------


## jelena.O

Moj odmah odbi

Ali dosta njih zna nagovarati a s nama nema vqjde ,jer se ne smije jesti kaj drugi požele.
Hvala od roditelja i od djeteta je dovoljno

----------


## Jelena

> Bolje bi bilo da i on i ti počnete očekivati da mu netko drugi daje jesti, jer je to realnost koja će se svaki dan događati. Ponuditi drugoga hranom kad ti jedeš (a posebno dijete) je valjda najpristojnija i najljudskija gesta koju se uopće može zamisliti.
> 
> A upravo si ti ta koja trebaš objašnjavati i pokazivati djetetu svoj stav prema hrani i hranjenju, tako će i dijete naučiti, pa ako ti kažeš ne jedemo čokoladu prije večere, onda će on naučiti da i sam odbije (teoretski).


Mima, ti mijesas malu djecu s vecom djecom i odraslim osobama. Ja mogu reci tebi - hvala, ne mogu, danas sam kupila predivne tikvice i ne zelim si pokvariti veceru.

A drugo, ne, to nije danas nikako pristojno nepoznate ljude nuditi hranom. Meni je to prestrasno. Neki dan neka baka, nikad ju vidjela, vadi cokoladu iz torbe. Mi krenuli doma na veceru, pileci file i socnu papriku s rostilja. Jedva sam ju sprijecila i naravno da je rekla da bu mu dala, ali kad mama ne da. 

Ne znam gdje je granica za tebe. Daje li se spontano tudjim ljudima hrana samo na djecjem igralistu ili i u tramvaju, u skoli, u banci, u restoranu, ponudis li sokom svu djecu u kaficu? S poznatima bi barem trebao prije nego ponudis djeci nekim eye kontaktom provjeriti je li uredu. 

Da te parafraziram - bolje bi ti bilo da shvatis da nas ima kojima to manje ili vise smeta i da je to realnost. Moje dijete nije gladno, a junk food poslije vrtica i prije vecere je za nas jako losa stvar, mislila sam da je to svakom jasno, ne da mi se objasnjavati zbog cega sve.

Znaci, ovdje na ovoj temi ima nekoliko forumasica koje izbjegavaju park zbog "hraniteljica" pa secu uz more ili po gradu. Ja sam malo ostrije formulirala da mi se mijesaju hranitelji u zivot i kulturu prehrane.

----------


## Jelena

Premda, da budem iskrena, kad netko koga poznam ponudi moje dijete u parku komadicem jabuke ili mrkve, ne smeta mi sto ce time malo pokvariti veceru. Kod nas je veliki park. Svaki dan ima preko 30-40 djece. Vikendom puno vise. Pola ih nesto zvace. Mozda je moj uzas i zbog toga izrazen. Sad sam vec shvatila da moram odgoditi odlazak u park barem jedan sat dok najezda djece koja prema tvrdnjama roditelja ne vole povrce i variva iz vrtica prodje i najedu se slanaca i sladoleda.

----------


## Jelena

To s mrkvom mi dodje isto kao kad mi negdje smeta glasna muzika, al ako svira Bowie, to je OK  :Smile: 

Al znam da nije uredu pustati glasnu muziku tamo gdje joj nije mjesto.

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, friška si mama pa mi je to razumljivo, ali mislim da je "uplićeš se u naš život bez moje dozvole" malo preteška izjava za ponuđeni slatkiš
> meni bi bilo puno gore ne ponuditi djetetu (koje poznajem), baš bih se loše osjećala, a kamoli pomislila da se nekome uplićem u život :/


Ja zapravo ne razumijem cemu slatkisi u parku kad su djeca sretna u igri s roditeljem, ako su mala, ili s vrsnjacima. Ja jos ni vodu ne nosim. Prije izlaska idemo piskit i pit vode, a rijetko smo dulje od 2,5 sata vani. Toliko sigurno moze izdrzati bez vode. Ne zelim tu naviku razvijati da moram imati arsenal hrane i pica kod sebe.

----------


## casa

Ma daj,  jelena,  djeca se druže i uz druženje jedu.  Pa zar nije normalno dijelit hranu s prijateljima? Evo,  meni se čini nezdravijim od vrećice cipsa u parku dijete podučiti da se s prijateljima ne dijeli, da se ne uzima i ne daje.  I to što prijatelji mog dvogodišnjaka nisu prijatelji po mojim mjerilima,  odnosno znaju se pola sata,  ne mijenja doživljaj mog sina koji eto kad se s nekim dva sata igra misli da mu je to blizak poznanik... Ako par dana za redom sretne isto dijete,  vec mu je prijatelj... Mase mu razdragano na ulasku u park.. 
A to kako ima roditelja i baka koji nude čokolade,  cips ili mrkve,  pa to je život.  Hebateled,  ako ce dvogodišnjaci birat prijatelje po hrani koju im roditelji donose u park,  a onda je nešto opako pošlo po zlu.  Puni smo tolerancije, al eto ako mu mama nosi cips,  mozda bolje da se igras s onim malim čija mama nosi mrkvu...

----------


## casa

I super za tebe.  Ja sam u parku dulje i s više djece i nosim.  Nitko ne bi umro da ne nosim,  i ponekad ne ponesem,  ali moji su dečki uvijek gladni.  Ono djeca mi zderu,  a nisu debela.

----------


## casa

A bez vode biti na 28 stupnjeva u suncu s tri dječaka koji trče unaokolo je meni pojam horora...  Žedni,  nervozni...

----------


## Mima

Jelena, ovo je tema o petogodišnjaku. A i dvogodišnjak će brzo biti petogodišnjak, a onda će imati sedam godina i biti će sam u parku i u školi, pa će sam prihvaćati ili neprihvaćati hranu koju će mu drugi nuditi.
Znači, potpuno je nerealno da ćeš ti ili bilo koja druga majka koju smeta ovo nuđenje hrane uspjeti odgojiti ljude sa kojima će tvoje dijete dolaziti u kontakt, onaj koga možeš odgajati je tvoje dijete.

Drugo, ama baš nitko ovdje ne govori o nuđenju hrane nepoznatom djetetu  :Shock: . Normalno da je to potpuno neprihvatljivo, ne radi paprike koja čeka kod kuće, nego je to nešto što se ne radi, i jasno da tako treba učiti dijete, i tu je reakcija roditelja ako se baš nađe u takvoj situaciji itekako važna, jer će dijete više naučiti iz takve situacije nego iz sto priča o tome da ne uzima hranu od nepoznatih.

----------


## Jelena

> Ma daj,  jelena,  djeca se druže i uz druženje jedu.  Pa zar nije normalno dijelit hranu s prijateljima? Evo,  meni se čini nezdravijim od vrećice cipsa u parku dijete podučiti da se s prijateljima ne dijeli, da se ne uzima i ne daje.


Normalno je dijeliti. Meni nije normalno nosit junk svakodnevno van. Iz cega zakljucujes da poducavam da se ne dijeli? Pa dijelimo svi bicikle, igracke, mozemo se maknuti drugom djetetu s ljuljacke, ako ceka... 

Ako je nesto zivot, ne znaci da je dobro. Zar je netolerancija sto ne volim da mi netko bez ikakvog ustrucavanja nudi dijete smecem bilo koje vrste?! Sto bi se reklo we agree to disagree, samo sto mi koji ne nosimo ne djelujemo na tudji ekosustav.

----------


## Kaae

Ja imam petogodisnjaka i dvogodisnjakinju. Hranu ne dijelimo po parkovima jer se kod nas hrana ne dijeli. Ako poneses, nosis za sebe i svoje, ne za tudje, osim ako se nisi s nekim dogovorio za piknik i podijelio popis tko ce sto donijeti. Ovisno kamo idemo i koliko ostajemo, nekad nosimo hranu, nekad ne. Kad nosimo, uglavnom je to obrok koji se nece dogoditi kod kuce jer nas nema (u parku smo, jel). 

Djeca mi uopce nemaju problema s dijeljenjem -- dijele igracke, cekaju na red, igraju se s drugom djecom, koja isto tako ne dijele hranu. 

Kad u cijelu pricu ubacim alergije koje imaju, najiskrenije ne zelim da mi itko djecu nudi slatkisima i grickalicama i izuzetno mi odgovara da mi u pravilu nitko (nepoznat) ne nudi djecu hranom, a poznati uvijek prvo pitaju mene, ako je hrana ikako u igri. S higijenom ruku nemamo problema jer gotovo svaki park ima WC ili barem tekucu, pitku vodu na raspolaganju.

Skroz mi je jasno sto muci sasu (i Jelenu), jedino sto je moj izlaz "laksi" jer ne lazem kad kazem da moja djeca "to" ne smiju jesti. Ok, za starijeg mozda ponekad i lazem jer njegove alergije dozvoljavaju dobar dio junk food proizvoda. Za malu ne lazem. Za nju se najiskrenije odusevim kad nadjem nesto sto mogu kupiti, a da nije gola, sirova namirnica. Kad joj netko ponudi nesto sto zapravo smije pojesti, odusevim se. Em sam ustjedjela (  :lool:  ), em dijete ima priliku potpuno sudjelovati u nekom ritualu grupnog hranjenja.  :lool:  U svojih 2 godine i 3 mjeseca je uspjela jedan (1) jedini put jesti nesto sto nisam ja kupila/skuhala/spekla/spakirala. 

Mi inace volimo parkove, samo ne volim sto me frka da ce pokupiti i pojesti nesto s poda, ili da ce se uvaljati u neciji peanut butter na toboganu ili ljuljackama, iako ljudi, u pravilu, ne jedu nego za stolovima za piknik.

----------


## jelena.O

Potpuno se slažem s Jelenom i kaae
samo tako napred
I mene više muči ako netko prosipa smoki po mojima,ili razdragano ga podragati po licu s ostacima istog,ali na sreću to se nije još desilo

----------


## casa

Nisam rekla da ne dijele već da ne dijele hranu.  Između kae koja ne zivi u kulturi u kojoj se hrana dijeli, i nas koji živimo ovdje je osim oceana i ta kulturoloska razlika.  Želite li mijenjati kulturu ophodenja i dijeljenja hrane sasvim mi je jasno zašto.  Ono što ne razumijem kako ne vidite da je taj teret na plecima petogodisnjaka koji bi od prijatelja uzeo šaku cipsa...  I ja iskreno ne bih voljela biti u kulturi u kojoj se za piknik napravi popis pa podijeli što će tko donijeti... Meni je ova naša lokalna u kojoj kad moji jedu dobit ce i svi njihovi prijatelji,  pa makar ponekad i pojeli cipsa,  kikica i kolača sumnjiva porijekla,  draža i više moja.  
A ovi nepoznati ljudi koji djeci daju jest,  a mislim da se svi slažemo da se tu dijete nauci da ne uzima od stranaca,  niti da razgovara...

----------


## n.grace

ja vas stvarno ne kužim
kad je dijete malo, ono je pod roditeljskim nadzorom pa se ne može dovesti u opasnost da pojede namirnicu na koju je alergično, a kad je veće, samo zna koje namirnice ne smije jesti

----------


## casa

Koje sad pak alergije? Pa govorimo o junku koji se po parkovima među prijateljima naše djece dijeli...

----------


## KrisZg

Bila sam i ja jedna od onih koje ne nose ista vanka. Dvoje starijih su odrasli na jabukama i mrkvama a slatkisi su bili kuci samo ako je netko poklonio. Dosla treca.. Mi nismo medu nepoznatim roditeljima. Iako sam ja nosila prosle godine kukuruzni neslani smoki, voce itd... Ostali su imali smokice, keksice. Stajala bi pored njih dok ne pojede. Pa ti bed. Svi nose ti ne nosis. E onda sam krenula i ja. Kupim malu cokoladu, svatko dobije kockicu. Ponudim svako dijete oko sebe. Uvijek pitam roditelje. Razumijem ako kaze ne. Ne mislim da je jadno dijete vec da roditelj ima razlog. Paket kikica.. Ako ih je malo, dobiju 2. Nije to neka kolicina. Pored toga nosim voce, e tek onda je navala. Veceru nikada pokvarila nije.. Jede 3x kada dodemo kuci. Vani smo min 3h. Ono sto nosim uz to jest, cista limunada, juha u staklenci koju mala sa gustom pije uz mene. Kod nas je tak kak je. Puno nas se druzi skupa. Voli tu djecu, ne zelim ju micati. Ne jedu usput, prije je brisanje ruku i dok ne pojedu uz nas su. Ima jedna koja pretjeruje sa kolicinom al opet nekako se dogovorimo. 
Dvoje starijih koji nisu "jeli po parkicima" samostalno kupuju slatkise sa svojom ekipom. Nisu to neke kolicine ali ono.. Skupe si po par kuna pa kupe i druze se.

----------


## Jelena

> Između kae koja ne zivi u kulturi u kojoj se hrana dijeli, i nas koji živimo ovdje je osim oceana i ta kulturoloska razlika.  Želite li mijenjati kulturu ophodenja i dijeljenja hrane sasvim mi je jasno zašto.  Ono što ne razumijem kako ne vidite da je taj teret na plecima petogodisnjaka koji bi od prijatelja uzeo šaku cipsa...


Ja ne bih rekla da je kultura takva kako ti vidis. Nego kod dijela ljudi koji ne vide da se uplicu u tudji prostor time. Pa ja bih ti uzvratila istim pitanjem kako ti ne vidis sto se na taj nacin radi djeci, a i roditeljima. Zivjela sam nekoliko godina na sjeveru i ceznem za kulturom otvorenog i jasnog dijaloga koji ukljucuje i dogovor oko toga sto ce tko ponijeti na piknik. I sad kad dobijem poziv za party jer sam na mailing listama stoji nesto tipa - dodjite kod nas u dvoriste. Mi osiguravamo meso, pivo i salatu od tjestenine. Ponesite si ako zelite nesto drugo, a dobrodosli su kolaci.

Ako ja ponesem nesto. Necu samo jednu cokoladu, ponijet cu barem dvije jer ima jos djece u parku. I onda dodje jos 5 roditelja s istom pricom. Ako svi podijele sto su donijeli, svako dijete pojede vise od jedne cokolade. Na masu od 14-15 kg, to je isto kao da ja smazem 400g cokolade.

----------


## casa

Ovo tvoje pitanje o tome je li kultura takva ili ju takvom vidim je izlisno na temi gdje u drustvu 5,6 petogodisnjakinja svi roditelji osim jednih nose svašta i nude... Kupuju sladolede svima,  sokove... 
I da kulture u kojima se zna tko ce što ponijeti na piknik su učinkovitije,  hrana im je raznolikija i sve je mnogo otvorenije.  I osobno bih uvijel izabrala ovu našu,  sa svim manama koje vidim.  Biram ostati ovdje i u ove parkove voditi svoju djecu. 
Ima li kod nas danas više svijesti o zdravlju i prehrani nego u doba parka mog sesnaestogodisnjaka. Ima,  ali ovo nutkanje među malim prijateljima je iz mog opažanja jednako i ja sam na tom zahvalna.

----------


## marta

Dakle Jelena, sve se svodi na to da sa stavom da junku nije mjesto u parkicu, zapravo nisi pozeljna jer se ne uklapas. Rjesenje tog problema je da ne ides s malim u park ili da pozivas djecu kod sebe na igranje. Dok mali ne naraste dovoljno...

----------


## Cocolina

> ja vas stvarno ne kužim
> kad je dijete malo, ono je pod roditeljskim nadzorom pa se ne može dovesti u opasnost da pojede namirnicu na koju je alergično, a kad je veće, samo zna koje namirnice ne smije jesti


Totalno potpisujem n.grace

Issss, drago mi je da mi sve skupa niste blizu i da se ne družim s vama.
Idemo u park, volimo se družiti s djecom od frendova i njima.skuhamo si kavu i pijemo ju dok se deca igraju.
Nosimo vodu jer su djeca žedna, jer voze bicikl ili nogač ili nešto treće.
Nosimo malo voća, keksića ponekad, žicaju bonkase ali ako nemamo nije drama.
I da, kad je ljeto kupujemo slajoše jer deca vole lizati sladoled.

I kaj, kaj će djeci biti ako pojede jedan smoki u 10 dana..........

Ja kda sam bila cura od 14 godina, bila sam ne moru, i došli neki klinci kojima su roditelji branili jesti čoksu. u životu nisam vidjela žešće trpanje junk-fooda u sebe!

----------


## Lili75

Ja moram priznat da se slažem s casa i puno mi je draže moje mikro okruženje gdje ljudi nekako “spontanije“ žive.

U hrani treba uživat, pna ne treba biti “kamen spoticanja“ a ni remetit druženja djeca i odraslih, kaže ona koja jede laganu uravnoteženu medit.prehranu. :Smile: 

Ono što sam primjetila i vrijedilo je u 90% situacija djeca čiji su roditelji jako restriktivni po pitanju slatkiša i grickalica u prilikama poput rođendana se prežderavaju upravo takvom hranom.

Jednom je jedna curica pojela cijelu kutiju nekih kao napolitanki, znači sjela je za stol i krenula, nije stala dpk nije sve smazala. Ja sam bila u šoku da joj ne pozlije, a mala je mrknula sve to i iz osmijeh na licu prokomentirala: Mama mi ne da da jedem slatko!

To je meni koma. :Sad: 

I ne bih se iščuđavala roditeljima koji nose hranu  ili ne nose djeci, pa situacije su različite, neka djeca jedu po manje a češće, nekoj djeci par zalogaja hrane ne remeti večeru, neka djeca su malo gojaznija, neka su netom prije imala hači ili slabašniji ručak.

Ja recimo kao odrasla osoba nema šanse da mogu izdržat da ne jedem svakih 2.5-3h, jednostavno tako sam naviknula i tako mi odgovara organizmu.

Nezamislivo mi je da u danu imam samo doručak,ručak i večeru bez užina.

Ovaj post sam počela pisat prije 10ak min, Bogapitaj koliko ste već napisale u međuvremenu, no evo šaljem ga sad. :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Viidm Cocolina da si napisala isto što i ja za to prežderavanje.

Moji recimo nisu ljubitelji čokolade, al ako im se ponudi kiki uzet će. Niš im neće bit.
Ionako jakooo rijetko jedemo zapravo slatkiše, ne znam kako polako al su nas napustili. Čak su ih više jeli kad su bili mlađi. 

Meni je bitno da mi djeca imaju zdrav odnos prema hrani da je htrana naše gorivo, a ne nužno da samo i jedino  jedu isključivo zdravu hranu.

Znam ljude koji jedu ajmo reći zdravi hranu al su jači radi količine te hrane tako da...
I da se ogradim moji jednostavno baš i ne vole junk, iznimno su zdrava djeca.Dr.ni ne idemo.

----------


## marta

Problem je u tome što to po parkićima nije hrana nego uglavnom junk. I nije to par smokića jednom u 10 dana, nego je to puno bliže količini koju spominje Jelena. Znači svak dođe u park s djetetom, ali ne ponese samo za svoje dijete, nego i za ostale. Pa si računajte, čokolada po glavi. Tko smatra da je normalno da dijete od 2-3-4 godine pojede tablu čokolade/vrečicu smokija/šaku bombona svaki put kad dođe u park? Ja definitivno ne. Ako vodiš dijete 2 put mjesečno u park, ok, preživiš. Ako vodiš dijete svaki dan u park, onda je to jasan put u prehrambenu katastrofu...

----------


## jelena.O

Kolko vidim moja imenjakinja a i sasa ne brane slatkiše,ali ih brane u određenim prilikama i odredenoj količini,što je sasvim ok,a ovaj komentar da joj nije mjesto u parku jer to klincima neda je bezveze.
Ujedno ne treba se prilagođavati u svemu drugima,koliko njih se prilagodi tebi uopće.
Kad je moj veliki bio klinac imao je jednog dečka s kojim je bio jako dobar. Mali  nije htio spavati  u vrtiću nek bi spavao kad bi baka došla po njega pa do pol sedam, mi smo u to doba uvijek išli doma,jer i ja moram složiti večeru za obitelj,srediti klinca itd. uglavnom moj se igrao s tima koji su trenutno bili u parku,a i tih je bilo dovoljno

----------


## n.grace

još ću dodati da čak i makrobiotički stručnjaci imaju stav da se dijete kod kuće treba hraniti kvalitetno i dok je tako nije toliko bitno što će pojesti u školi, vrtiću ili drugdje
a mišljenja sam i da previše zdravog nije zdravo  :Smile:

----------


## Cocolina

> Viidm Cocolina da si napisala isto što i ja za to prežderavanje.
> 
> Moji recimo nisu ljubitelji čokolade, al ako im se ponudi kiki uzet će. Niš im neće bit.
> Ionako jakooo rijetko jedemo zapravo slatkiše, ne znam kako polako al su nas napustili. Čak su ih više jeli kad su bili mlađi. 
> 
> Meni je bitno da mi djeca imaju zdrav odnos prema hrani da je htrana naše gorivo, a ne nužno da samo i jedino  jedu isključivo zdravu hranu.
> 
> Da se ogradim moji jednostavno baš i ne vole junk, iznimno su zdrava djeca.Dr.ni ne idemo.


Moja djeca jedu svaki dan kuhano, friško, jedu povrće, voće, ali da, jedu i ponekad i bonkas, slajoš i keks. bitno mi je da žele jesti povrće, voće i da ne frkću na ćušpajze. 
nadam se da nikad po skrivećki neće ići u dućan i trpati u su sebe.....

----------


## Lili75

Marta meni su ove količine koje spominješ nepojmljive i milaim da je to fakat rijetkost i iznimka.

Rekoh već kod nas eventualno sladoled ili kuhani kukuruz.to je to. Čoksu nikad nisam vidjela da je netko nosio a kiki možda par puta.to je sve.

----------


## marta

> Kolko vidim moja imenjakinja a i sasa ne brane slatkiše,ali ih brane u određenim prilikama i odredenoj količini,što je sasvim ok,a ovaj komentar da joj nije mjesto u parku jer to klincima neda je bezveze.


Na to se svodi. Ako ti se ne sviđa da ti dijete trpamo smećem, nemoj dolazit, jer mi ćemo i dalje po svom uz opravdanje, neš ti par smokića...

----------


## Lili75

Mislim da fakat pretjerujete s tim kočičinama koje prikazujete ovdje na forumu. S tim se u životu srela nisam.

----------


## jelena.O

Zašto ne bi dolazila? Djeca se mogu igrati i bez trpanja
Tu Lili ko da živiš dva okeana od mene a ne 199  metara
Ima kod nas svačega čak i čoksi
Ali mene to je dira

----------


## marta

> Marta meni su ove količine koje spominješ nepojmljive i milaim da je to fakat rijetkost i iznimka.


Bogami, ni saši ni Jeleni to nisu iznimke i rijetkosti, nego svakodnevica. Otud i topic. Problem i je kad ti se tako posloži ekipa u parku. Svi objašnjavate da su to neke iznimke i rijetkosti i bitno je da dijete doma jede, međutim dijete od 15kg koje u parku pojede pol vrečice smokija ne može nakon toga doma normalno jesti. Ja nisam razmišljala o tome kako da vuk bude sit i koza cijela. Nakon uvida u seoski parkić, prestala sam voditi djecu tamo. I bez toga dobivaju i previše slatkiša, jer ljudi znaju da nisam fan toga, pa onda namjerno donose jer jadnoj djeci fali, valjda se bolje osjećaju kad i moja djeca dobiju bar malo junka. Ko zna koji klinac tako kompenziraju. Mozda bi saša mogla to analizirat, s obzirom na struku.

----------


## Mima

> Na to se svodi. Ako ti se ne sviđa da ti dijete trpamo smećem, nemoj dolazit, jer mi ćemo i dalje po svom uz opravdanje, neš ti par smokića...


Mislim da se stvarno ne može reći da se na to svodi, jer sasvim sigurno nitko nikoga silom ne trpa hranom, dovoljno je reći ne hvala.

----------


## marta

> Mislim da se stvarno ne može reći da se na to svodi, jer sasvim sigurno nitko nikoga silom ne trpa hranom, dovoljno je reći ne hvala.


Je, samo si onda partibrejker na više nivoa.

----------


## n.grace

biti partibrejker je dio roditeljstva.

----------


## Lili75

Za jelenu-O:
Mojima nikad nitko u parku nije nudio čoksu. Možda je i do vremena jer kad je vruće čokse se tope pa ih ne nose ili se družim u tom svom krugu prijatelja nas 7-8 obitelji. Mi smo nosali od jagoda i trešanja do keksa. Kupovali smo i pecivo ako netko ogladni a ostalima se ne ide doma : mrgren:

----------


## marta

Pa tko je ikad rekao da su npr. trešnje problem?




> Govorim o* smokićima, čipsevima, keksima i sladoledima*. Nama je totalno neprihvatljivo da mala to jede na *svakodnevnoj bazi*, pri čemu je ona poprilični izjelica i nema osobitu kontrolu kad joj je nešto fino.

----------


## Lili75

Ja sam odgovarala jeleni—o jer živimo u istom kvartu.

A saši sam odgovorila na poč.teme.

Iako ako idem dublje neki bilo kakvo nuđenje hrane njihovoj djeci pa makar trešnje smatraju ulaskom u njihovu priv.zonu/ i njihov prostor i prehr.navike i to im remeti večeru.

Na kraju se sve iskarikira ovdje na forumu :/ pa ispadne daleko od realnosti.

----------


## n.grace

> Na kraju se sve iskarikira ovdje na forumu :/ pa ispadne daleko od realnosti.


X
a zapravo su se rješenja problema ponudila već više puta od raznih forumašica - smanjiti odlaske u parkove, dogovoriti se s djetetom koju hranu prihvatiti i u kojoj količini ili zahvaliti i odbiti ponuđeno. drugog nema.

----------


## sasa

Meni je ova tema puno pomogla prije svega da izadjem iz svoje emocijama obojene pozicije i sagledam situaciju objektivnije. I da, Mima je u pravu :Smile: . Cinjenica je da postoje kulture u kojima ljudi nose mrkvicu u parkic i cinjenica je da nasa nije takva. Mene je smelo to sto sam mjereci svijet svojim metrom bila uvjerena da postoji konsenzus oko toga da je fakat bezveze svaki dan jesti cips i smoki. I da samo trebam tim ljudima reci da su se zabunili. 
No to nije tako i to sto se meni isto ne svidja ne mijenja situaciju. Za sada kombiniram ovdje predlozene tehnike i mirnija sam. Htijela bih se osvrnuti na Casin post u kojem je spomenula da smo kao tolerantni a ljude dijelimo na cips jedace i nejedace. Dakle sustina tolerancije je u prihvacanju razlicitosti-  ne trebam ja poceti jesti cips da bih dokazala da sam tolerantna. Takodjer ja doista ne mislim da su ljudi koji jedu cips losi ljudi tj da ih jedenje cipsa obiljezava, ali cinjenica je da imamo razlicit stav o vaznosti prehrambenih navika i to je ok. I jos nesto- kolicine slatkisa su takve kakve sam navela, nemam nikakvu potrebu pretjerivati da bih svoj problem ucinila vidljivijim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Ma kakvi neodlasci u park ili slično,dogovori se s djetetom
Po tome ni moji ne bi smjeli ići nikud

----------


## Lili75

Jelena.O, saša kombinira tehnike i vjerojatno su to te koje je navela n.grace.

Ja sam definitivno po ovim ovdje kriterijima tolerantna, ne jedem čips, a uopće mi ne smetaju po parkićima oni koji jedu i nude.  :Grin: 

Saša ovo o pretjerivanju količina koje se navode se nije odnosilo na tebe nego na svježije postove forumašica. Ispada da djeca pojedu pola shopping kolica junka svaki dan.:/ ti si nekako realnije prikazala “stanje“ u svom parkiću.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Lili, vjeruj  :Wink: .

U našem parku su klupe sa stolovima... svaki dan imaš 2-3 ekipe roditelja i djece koji dođu poslije vrtića... na stolu je veliko pakiranje napolitanki ili velika vreća nekih drugih keksa... mislim da je to 1 kg. Veliki smoki. Veliki čips. Velika vreća nekih užasnih bombona koje ja zovem “kemija+boja”. Često su to one trgovačke marke pa donesu najveće pakiranje. Više najvećih pakiranja. Svaki dan. 

Imam sreće pa moji trenutno nemaju prijatelje u toj ekipi, a da su imali prije prijatelje u takvim ekipama... jesu... i onda se zakače za stol. Ali sam ih odvlačila uz “smiješ jedan keks, nemoj više”.

Onda bi razgovor tekao dalje...
Pusti dijete da jede
Ma pustila bih, ali nije baš dobro ručao, i ako sad pojede 5 keksa, nema šanse da išta više danas pojede, neće ni pipnut večeru.
Ma da!?? O moji se tu najedu slatkiša i doma još potamani dva tanjura.
Da, moj neće.
Okrene se k njemu: e, ako je tako, onda ne smiješ puno keksa  :Grin:   :Cool: .

U parku sam svakodnevno već 8 godina. I bit ću još barem 7. To se neće promijeniti. Uvijek će biti stolova s hrpom junka. Ja se moram domisliti sto ću s tim, kao i sa svakom drugom situacijom u parku.

----------


## tanja_b

A ja sam se dugo vremena čudila čemu stolovi u parku  :Shock:  bila sam uvjerena da ne služe ničemu drugome osim da tinejdžeri sjede na njima, a noge da drže na klupama   :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Pa moram priznati da sam vidjela tinejdžere kako sjede na njima, i penziće kako kartaju na njima, a gomile hrane na njima nisam vidjela. 

Nego jedan dan prolazim kroz neki lokalni parkić, i vidim poznanike tamo sa hrpom djece (i dječjih roditelja). I što, svi cugaju pivicu, onako iz boce, donijeli su si cijelu kašetu. Nisam vidjela da su imali nešto za djecu.  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Ja imam ptsp od gumenih bombona na kile. Nije stilska figura, nego doista ono smeće šta se na kile prodaje. Pa pol najlon vrečice toga. Odma se užgam čim se toga sjetim. A u pozadini mi se vrti "Ja sam se uglavnom čokoladom hranio 
i nije bilo toga ko bi mi zabranio. Punjenih bombona pojačane doze najbolja je stvar protiv nervoze...."

----------


## cvijeta73

pa i meni je draga naša kultura dijeljenja, a i tako sam naučena da ono što imamo podijelimo.
moj problem je nastao u situaciji kad uvijek nešto moraš imati, svaki dan.
helou, park nam je ispred zgrade. u parku smo dva sata. i sad ja moram spremati tapervere s hranom. jer mi je neugodno da m bleji u hranu kao da je iz gladi došla. 
dakle, dođem s posla u 4 i pol. ručamo. i u šest idemo u park. i, hebi ga, NEMAM doma ni zdravo ni nezdravo. ako imam jagode, neda mi ih se prat i stavljat u tapervere da bi se jelo u parku. neda mi se ić u dućan po štapiće. ono, igrajte se.  :lool:

----------


## cvijeta73

> i vidim poznanike tamo sa hrpom djece (i dječjih roditelja). I što, svi cugaju pivicu, onako iz boce, donijeli su si cijelu kašetu. Nisam vidjela da su imali nešto za djecu.


e, to bi već bio park po mojoj mjeri  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

BB,

Ma vjerujem da to postoji, al kažem mislim da je danas stvarno to iznimka-tolike količine takve hrane u parkiću.

Kod nas recimo i nema stolova u parkićima, uopće ne mogu zamislit takve količine bilo kakve hrane a kamoli slatkog i grickalica u parkiću u koji se dolazi na igru.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Dakle Jelena, sve se svodi na to da sa stavom da junku nije mjesto u parkicu, zapravo nisi pozeljna jer se ne uklapas. Rjesenje tog problema je da ne ides s malim u park ili da pozivas djecu kod sebe na igranje. Dok mali ne naraste dovoljno...


Ovo sam još htjela komentirati...

Uz uvjet da nađe mamu koju želi pozvati sebi doma i da ona ima dijete koje njezino dijete voli, i da ta mama ne ponese smoki sa sobom  :Grin: .

Mislim da nije bas tako da treba izbjegavati park i da se skroz ne uklapaš... kod nas su parkovi veći, i ako se ne uklapaš među stol sa junkom, uklapaš se u neki drugi kutak parka. Kao što mi je jednom jedna mama rekla “ne sjedim baš više tako često za onim stolom, oni misle da gay nije ok”  :Saint: .

Taj junk je meni isto ko i sve drugo... učiš ga da ne baca kamenje ili pijesak... da ne ide na tobogan u suprotnom smjeru ako se netko upravo spusta, da ne stoji ispred ljuljačke... i kako ima roditelja koji npr. na ništa od ovog ne reagira, pa ti tuđem djetetu objašnjavaš da ne baca pijesak drugome na glavu, ili da se makne inače će ga opaliti ljuljačka ili netko na toboganu... tako se moraš miješati i u taj junk food. Jer je njemu on ok. Kao sto mu je ok i da okrene leđa svom djetetu od 3 godine.
Ali miješat na način da sama makneš dijete od toga. 
Kao što ćeš mu u milion drugih situacija objašnjavati da ne može nešto iako Pero to može.

----------


## tangerina

> Nego jedan dan prolazim kroz neki lokalni parkić, i vidim poznanike tamo sa hrpom djece (i dječjih roditelja). I što, svi cugaju pivicu, onako iz boce, donijeli su si cijelu kašetu. Nisam vidjela da su imali nešto za djecu.


ovakva je situacija na igralištu ispred zgrade najbliže mojoj kući, ljeti tate po zidiću naslagani s pivicama, bude i jačih boca, djeca trče o svom poslu

----------


## Lili75

Baš tako BB slažem se s tobom. Treba razgovarat sa svojim djetetom i poradit na tom issue.

----------


## marta

BB, ti si skroz u pravu. 
Ja to gledam naravno, iz vlastite točke gledišta, gdje mi je u jednom trenutku dosadilo radit posao roditelja za još 3 osobe u parku plus svoju, pa sam sve to otpisala iz uporabe. Ponekad ljudi žele doći u park i onda se opustiti i uživati u svom djetetu i trenutku, al neće moći, jerbo sve to što si napisala.

----------


## jelena.O

Recimo klupice služe da penziju kartaju ili klinci uče,ja sam i držala u par parka instrukcije ujutro kad nema nikoga,sasvim je ok
Žao mi je kaj ih nema u našem kvartu
I treba znati reći NE,kaže moj kolega

----------


## Lili75

A ne znam, bit će mi smo “pitom“ kvart, ja sam svega par puta trebala intervenirat za tuđu djecu. Inače uopće mi nije problem i ne ustručavam se intervencija.

Po parkovima nisam već par godina.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Marta, tako sam ja jednom pokupila svoje iz vrtića i otišla ravno u Maksimir, da uživam sa svojom djecom, da preskočimo malo park... a onda su oboje sat vremena samo kukali i cviliti kako im je dosadno tu s mamom i nema nijednog njihovog prijatelja!  :Laughing:

----------


## n.grace

> Recimo klupice služe da penziju kartaju


jelena, zašto ne pročitaš svoj post prije slanja?

baš sam se pokušala prisjetiti jesam li ikad vidjela tolike količine junka u parku - nisam, a mama sam 15 godina, ali vjerujem da toga ima

----------


## pulinka

Ja potpisujem martu za sve. U gradu je mooožda, samo mooožda dovoljno reći "ne, hvala, oni to ne jedu/jeli su već previše/pokvariće ručak", i da se konverzacija na tome pristojno završi.

Ali na selu, "ne, hvala" znači ili dalji prekid svake komunikacije- ako je ton odbijanja junk-a dovoljno na.drkan, ili naprotiv, dozvolu da onaj koji nudi junk u beskonačnost razlaba, analizira i savetuje nesrećnog roditelja i nesrećno dete uskraćeno u neverovatnim kvalitetima kombinacije "veštačka boja/aroma/višak šećera/soli/masti/skroba/alergena- manjak nutrijenata". I nema dobitne boje glasa pri kojoj bi ponuđač pristojno, a neuvređen umuknuo.
Meni uopšte nije problem da svom detetu kažem NE, ali uopšte me ne zabavlja da postavljam svaki put iznova granice nepristojnim i dosadnim ljudima, u mestu i vremenu gde se kao opuštam sa svojom decom.

----------


## n.grace

pulinka, zar stvarno nema šanse zahvaliti i reći da dijete neće jesti večeru ako u parku pojede slatkiš? na ovakvo pojašnjenje slijedi prekid komunikacije?

----------


## n.grace

još jedan prijedlog, ja svojoj dam da žvače orbit pa se zabavi s tim  :lool:

----------


## casa

Pa evo ja na selu i to ako se ne varam najmanjem pa kad odbijem,  ne prekida se konverzacija .  Odbijem pristojno,  ne objasnjavam i ne vrijedam se.  Na dodatna pitanja odgovaram obično zahebancijom i veći sam problem imala u glavnom gradu nego sad ovdje. Ipak,  ne zaključujem da je u gradu teže nego je meni bilo teže. Kao što mi je s trećim bilo teško tu na selu dojit i objasnjavati... A s četvrtim puno lakše a sve ista ekipa unaokolo.  Ono,  naučila sam kako komunicirati da mi bude ugodno... Bar u tim djeca situacija. Sad je na redu naučiti isto u posao okruženju... 
A junka ima podjednako rekla bih iliti ovisi kako ti grah padne.

----------


## jelena.O

Smijem li reći da sam se za vikend našla u sličnoj komunikaciji ko pulinka,uglavnom ja sam svojoj curki izričito rekla ne,mada su neki navaljivali ,ali uz bezveze argument,tak i njen muž može pojesti nešto ako ne zna sastojke i nije mu ništ,a kad zna odmah mu je zlo. Da me cura pogledala i ipak poslušala mene. A i ta osoba zna da sam u pravu
Meni se stvarno ne ide radi gluposti po hitnama. 
Ok mi smo ekstremi ali treba znat granicu tak i djetetu ne daš odmah kad se rodi špek i luk.

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam svojedobno u park nosila iskljucivo vodu. Nisam bila od svakodnevnog hodanja tamo  iako smo imali stalne znance i prijatelje. Zar vi stvarno svaki dan 2-3 proljetna mjeseca hodate u park?

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene na selu se isto niti ne nudi hrana. Tj.jednom sam samo dozivjela slane stapice

Ali meni je nepojmljivo po 2-3-4h biti u parkicu. Kod nas jednostavno nije tako. Mozda je stvarno do mikrookruzenja

----------


## čokolada

Ovo pitam zaposlene čija djeca idu u vrtić?

----------


## Vrci

E da,nama su uglavnom parkici za vikend. Nakon vrtica ide doma,pa na dvoriste/aktivnosti. Al to je valjda kao sto kazem,do lokacije. U tjednu su nasi parkici doslovce prazni

----------


## marta

pulinka, sestro po selendri, padni mi na grudi!  :Taps:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ovo pitam zaposlene čija djeca idu u vrtić?


u razdoblju vrtića nisu imali aktivnosti, i da, najdraža zabava je bila park. 
što je bubilo napisala, nismo išli svaki dan, al da se njih pitalo išli bi svaki dan i sve ostalo im je bilo ko po kazni.
e sad, ja s balkona vidim park, i s negdje pet godina su, ja mislim, išli sami u park.
aaa, a tu sam tek bila partibrejker :D
iako, ne smiješ onda naravno mrdnuti iz kuće, al bar sam čitala il rješavala sudoku :D 

a vikendom ne bi ni primirisala park, ni u ludilu. ni ja ni oni, tu su morali sa mnom kako god se bunili.

----------


## casa

Ja sam isla i idem u park recimo pet od sedam dana posljednih 14 godina kao zaposlena, nezaposlena,  na porodiljnom... Izuzev godisnjih i zimske pada kiša i snijeg sezone.  I ja u biti volim ici u park s djecom,  Lastane,  kako si mogu pomoći? Kad nemam posao setam s njima po prirodi pa na kraju odemo do parka na igru.

----------


## jelena.O

Mi smo svakodnevno išli u park osim ako  nije bilo planirano nešto drugo.
Vikend bi bili ako baš nije bilo nešto drugo
Sad ak nema nešto drugo su na trgiću,ali struktura klinaca ista ko i u parku ili na školskom
Da se protrči poigrati nogač, graničar ,ili vozi skejt role ili treće

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja kao ja sama mrzim biti u stanu... i ja sam u parku i zbog sebe, ne zbog njih. Ne zbog društva, nemam uvijek društvo, a među ostalim posjetiocima parka se rijetko dogodi da se imam baš s kim družiti tko mi je super, a nije samo pristojno nešto o djeci...

I ja sam u parku svaki dan, 10 mjeseci u godini. Bila na porodiljnom ili radila. Ljeti dođem s posla ravno u park u 17.30 i ostanem do 20.30.
Ne idemo uvijek u park u kvartu. Idemo i u druge kvartove  :Wink: . Na Jarun, Maksimir, kod Boćarskog... glavno da smo vani. Ja ne mogu biti unutra. Uvijek mi se i dan i vikend vrte oko toga gdje ćemo van. Ručak se kuha ovisno o tome kad ćemo van. Umorim se naravno nekad pa ostanem doma. Jedan dan  :Laughing: . I onda opet van. Nije uvijek park, al gdje ćeš s njima malima, možeš negdje, al najlakše mi je u park. Pogotovo jer sam često sama s njima, pa ne mogu npr. na Sljeme. Iako sam išla sama i na Sljeme.

Meni je samo bitno da ima koje drvo, da vidim travu i nebo, i da sam vani. Ako ne odemo van, ja sam luda. Čekam da odrastu da mogu češće i više u pravu prirodu. 

Šta ćeš doma? Samo čistit.  :Grin:  Ovako odem van pa ne gledam kako je prljavo  :Cool: .

----------


## casa

I ja ponekad u parku čitam jer sad na selu ne vidim ga s prozora... Sad ne mogu jer mi najmanji premalen,  al kad napune 4,5 godina ja u park osim vode,  hrane nosim i knjigu.  Ne mogu strucnu literaturu,  al ono aktualne hit romane pročitam.  I definitivno je u mom sjećanju kao naj podstanarski stan ostao onaj s kojeg se park vidio a sinak predskolac.  Eto,  te sam godine bila malo po parku...

----------


## casa

I meni je i dalje stvarno veselje s ovim malenim u park.  Ono,  više nego s prvim. Valjda kako starim shvaćam da će brzo odrasti... A i landrat volim,  životno i svakodnevno.

----------


## Lili75

Ja ko cure skitnice isto,  volim zrak, biti vani, ne volim bit u zatvorenom osim minimuma.
Dok su bili mali išli smo radnim.danima pod normalno van prošetat, a cijeli kvart je u parkićima ili do trgića. Imam svoju ekipu frendica s kojima i ljetujemo.mi smo baš The ekipa, ne družim se naokolo s nekim “usputnim“ mamama.

Više moji nisu od parkića,al da volimo bit vani bome volimo.Svi.
Najumornija sam ako ostanem u kući nakon posla. :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

A kod nas uz to često postoji opcija kafić i hladovina uz parkić pa sam znala i čitat novine, knjige, ćakulat sfrendicama na kavi i dr.

Puno ovisi kakav je kvart.

----------


## jelena.O

Lili sam ja usputna mama,ali čekam ćrešnje :Grin:

----------


## pulinka

> pulinka, sestro po selendri, padni mi na grudi!


marta  :Laughing: 

n.grace, ne, ne možeš ljubazno da odbiješ junk i time staviš tačku na tu temu, a ako odbiješ u nešto neljubaznijem tonu ona druga osoba se zaista distancira, što i nije čudna reakcija, mene više čudi to beskonačno nagovaranje, pregovaranje, ispitivanje roditelja zašto tačno ne dozvoljava detetu...
Mislim, ima i ljudi koji pristojno klimnu glavom i ne navaljuju dalje, ali to je retkost, više dobijem pogled u stilu :frikušauskraćujedeciuživanje:

----------


## Cocolina

> Ja kao ja sama mrzim biti u stanu... i ja sam u parku i zbog sebe, ne zbog njih. Ne zbog društva, nemam uvijek društvo, a među ostalim posjetiocima parka se rijetko dogodi da se imam baš s kim družiti tko mi je super, a nije samo pristojno nešto o djeci...
> 
> I ja sam u parku svaki dan, 10 mjeseci u godini. Bila na porodiljnom ili radila. Ljeti dođem s posla ravno u park u 17.30 i ostanem do 20.30.
> Ne idemo uvijek u park u kvartu. Idemo i u druge kvartove . Na Jarun, Maksimir, kod Boćarskog... glavno da smo vani. Ja ne mogu biti unutra. Uvijek mi se i dan i vikend vrte oko toga gdje ćemo van. Ručak se kuha ovisno o tome kad ćemo van. Umorim se naravno nekad pa ostanem doma. Jedan dan . I onda opet van. Nije uvijek park, al gdje ćeš s njima malima, možeš negdje, al najlakše mi je u park. Pogotovo jer sam često sama s njima, pa ne mogu npr. na Sljeme. Iako sam išla sama i na Sljeme.
> 
> Meni je samo bitno da ima koje drvo, da vidim travu i nebo, i da sam vani. Ako ne odemo van, ja sam luda. Čekam da odrastu da mogu češće i više u pravu prirodu. 
> 
> Šta ćeš doma? Samo čistit.  Ovako odem van pa ne gledam kako je prljavo .


bome tako i mi, baš kao da si mene opisala.

----------


## newmom

Pa cekajte malo, ako su to zaista tolike kolicine, zasto bih bilo ruzno reci: dosta za danas ?! Sta koga boli briga sta neka druga mama ili neki drugi tata misle o tome? Nemora se skroz zbraniti, neka dijete uzme ali na roditelju je reci dosta...i sta ako si partybreaker? Pa nismo mi u skoli u onom fazonu da se sve radi da te vole da se stobom druze i da budes cool.

Roditelji se ne moraju druziti ako nemaju isti stav ali djeca ce ipak trckarati skupa okolo...koji normalan roditelj ce reci :nemoj da se druzis sa simunom jer mi se ne druzimo sa njegovom mamom?!?!?!
Roditelji se sa drugima cesto posvadjaju oko djece ili ako se djeca posvadjaju pa svako vuce na svoju stranu...nakon pet minuta djeca to zaborave i opet se igraju skuoa,a roditelji se jos ljute sto godina.

Btw junk...zar se vi svi tolikoooo zdravo hranite? Ruku na srce..nikada junk,nikakav secer, samo voce i povrce i ne masno meso, nikakve salame,pastete,kifle, bjelo brasno..nikakav alkohol niti cigarete ?! Ako je tako stvarno, onda vam skidam kapu! Ja uzivam u nekim sitnicama kao sto je ta izvikana coksa..ustvari obozavam je! Ovdje je nema kupiti i kada odem u hr i dok stanemo na prvi pumpu ja sebi kupim jednu malu coksu...i toliko mi je super da bih i svome djetetu dala da proba i da pojede malo. Ja sam odrasla osoba pa jednom u pola godine svratim u mek drek i pojedem glupost ali mi je tada super!

Kao sto je lili rekla..i ja poznajem ljude koji samo jedu zdravo, ali bih trebali bar deset kila skinuti...znaci sve je u kolicini.

Ako neko ne jede junk i samo se zdravo hrani to ne znaci da su 100% zdravi i da nikad ne idu doktoru zato sto ne jedi junk..ko ima tu srecu..ima srecu!!Postoje nazalost ljudi koji citav zivot se hrane zdravo, ne piju i ne puse bave se sportom, pa se tesko razbole..i koga da krive ?! Mamu koja im je dozvoljavala u parku junk?!..a znam i ljudi koje se samo hrane junkom, a i djecu svoju i sve pet..i kome oni da se zahvale..njihovim mamama koja im nije drugacije pokazala?! 

Meni je kao roditelji dozivljaj da naprimjer svoje dijete nakon posla i vrtica odvedem na sladoled ili da mu kupim neku kiflu pa trk u park. 

Kazete lijepo „ne“ i to je to..pa nemoram ni reci zasto, niti se pravdati..a skroz je druga tema da neko mozda kaze „da“ da bih se uklopio u drustvo ili da nebih ispala „nemajka“.

----------


## željkica

> bome tako i mi, baš kao da si mene opisala.


Slazem se,mrzim stat kuci!jedino neznam kud sad kad pocnu vrucine

----------


## Jelena

Mi idemo svaki dan van, jedino nas jak vjetar i kiša mogu spriječiti. Nikakve niske temperature, magle i ostalo nas ne drže doma, samo onda ne idemo u park jer bude blato i hladne se površine. Čak sam kolica vozila ispod nadstrešnice i telefonski obavljala poslove koji su se mogli, a i sa suradnicama sam se nalazila na ljuljačkama, ali u manjim parkićima. Mi se držimo onoga da nema lošeg vremena, nego loše odjeće. Isto nije dio "naše tradicije", ali to što je nešto tradicionalno, ne mislim da je samo zbog toga dobro. I moj se mikrokozmos kolega na poslu uzrujava iz istih _parkičkih_ razloga kao ja i isto sam se zapravo iznenadila s kojim se žarom ovdje brani grupno jedenje smokija u igri.

Vidim da me dio forumašica nije shvatio, očito čita između redaka. Niti mislim da ljeti ne treba piti vodu vani (ja sam napisala da JOŠ ne nosim ni vodu van), niti branim djetetu neku vrstu hrane (OK, lizaljke, tvrde bombone i nutellu stvarno ne dam, ali nije ni bilo nekih ozbiljnijih situacija, s tim da sam svjesna da nutellu neću više moći "braniti"). Negdje je već bila slična tema gdje sam i pisala što otprilike dam djetetu. Moje čak na dnevnoj bazi jede "slatkiše", ali to ne moraju biti baš čokolade svaki dan, puno češće jede mekano suho voće poput datulja (2-3 komada) ili brusnica ili šljiva, jako su mi dobri oni soft Seeberger, ili koji orah i indijski oraščić. Nemam četvero djece pa mi to ne ispadne tako skup sport. Ako imam borovnica, malina i sl, ni ne pita za ništa drugo. Na cjelodnevni izlet ponekad ponesem i neki "bio" smoki od prosa i sl, ali ne zavaravam se da je to zdrava hrana, nego vidim da je manje masno i mrvu kvalitetnije nutricionističke vrijednosti. Znam ponijeti nešto i kao mito za dugo čekanje nečega ili dugu vožnju.

----------


## Jelena

> Btw junk...zar se vi svi tolikoooo zdravo hranite?


Nažalost ne. Radne dane dok ne dođem kući ne jedem uopće zdravo, onako kombinacija pekara-voćara. Al to nije tema  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Nažalost ne. Radne dane dok ne dođem kući ne jedem uopće zdravo, onako kombinacija pekara-voćara. Al to nije tema


 :lool:  ajme Jelena, a znaš šta bi ti sad psiholozi rekli: Mi smo uzor djeci, ne treba im ništa pričati, ni govoriti nego živjeti na način kako bi željeli da i naša djeca žive/jedu/... jer nas gledaju i mi smo im uzor  :Smile: 

Ovo se malo šalim naravno (ne vidi malac što ti jedeš na poslu), nemoj se ljutiti, al svejedno makni se od tih pekara na svakodnevnoj razini. 

Ja bih po postovima mislila da u usta vrlooo rijetko stavljaš takve namirnice, s obzirom na tvoje stavove u vezi toga što ti sinčić smije/ne smije jesti  :Wink: 

al mislim da ćeš s godinama malo "olabavit" svoj fokus na hranu (jer dijete osjeti našu energiju)  :Wink:  

Nadm se da ne ispada da dociram, govorim iz dobre namjere.

----------


## casa

Dijete ima dvije godine i ti ne daješ tvrde bombone.  To jer je nezdravo? 
Ja sam se s prvim zdravo hranila,  ono smoki prvi put vidio u vrtiću,  kupovala tada egzoticne spiruline i svakojaka da prostite sranja...  Bio je pothranjen pa sam sad nakon godina terapija na dark side...  Ja pusim,  jedem slatko svaki ali bas svaki dan,  a djeca jedu raznoliko,  od povrća do cipsa.   S najmanjim smo bili dvaput u dvije godine u mekredku i eto,  nije umro,  diše i on i ja.  I to punim plućima.  
Enivej,  moja poanta je da izvor u ime zdravlja koji roditeljima stvara grc u zelucu u mom mikrokozmosu i nije baš zdrav.  Ono stres negativan,  onaj kad se grizes,  iznutra mucis,  ne valja.  I kad ga možeš izbjeći,  izbjegni.

----------


## pulinka

Ja ne razumem kakve veze ima ishrana na poslu sa grickalicama u parku, niti peciva sa ostalim pomenutim.

Moja deca u školi i vrtiću jedu pecivo kao i drugi. Jer ne idu u boravak, jer je to samo jedna užina u toku dana, jer mislim da dobitak u nutrijentima nije nešto posebno ako im ja spremam domaće integralno superzdravo pecivo, a deca se osećaju isključenim iz društva jer jedu posebnu hranu zbog maminih stavova.

----------


## casa

Izvor u ime zdravlja je izbor u ime zdravlja...

----------


## Lili75

> Enivej,  moja poanta je da izvor u ime zdravlja koji roditeljima stvara grc u zelucu u mom mikrokozmosu *i nije baš zdrav.  Ono stres negativan,  onaj kad se grizes,  iznutra mucis,  ne valja*.  I kad ga možeš izbjeći,  izbjegni.


 :lool:  al bome je i ovo točno.


I ja sam s prvim djetetom ono čuda neka izvodila, nabavljala ovakve/onakve namirnice, s drugim manje, a s trećim valjda ne bi pola od ovoga za drugo dijete  :lool: 

al kažem mi se fakat dosta zdravo i uravnotežemo hranimo, slatko pojedemo rijetko, vrlo često doma ništa slatkog ni nemamo. Al definitivno nismo stava da nam djeca nikad ne smiju pojest nešto "nezdravo". mislim da upravo zbog tog našeg stava da im to nije zabranjeno voće, oni ni ne teže tako slatkome.

----------


## pulinka

> Enivej,  moja poanta je da izvor u ime zdravlja koji roditeljima stvara grc u zelucu u mom mikrokozmosu i nije baš zdrav.  Ono stres negativan,  onaj kad se grizes,  iznutra mucis,  ne valja.  I kad ga možeš izbjeći,  izbjegni.


Pa čekaj, ne stvara se ni meni ni Jeleni grč u želucu od naših izbora, nego upravo od ljudi koji daju sebi za pravo da naše izbore konstantno komentarišu pred našom decom. Meni su moji izbori sasvim OK.

----------


## Lili75

Hebem mu miša pulinka.
Evo kratke poante u vezi peciva:

Ako netko zagovara zdravu prehranu  i propagira je svom djetetu i okruženju,onda očekuješ da se ta osoba sama zdravo hrani. Logično ili?

A što se tiče stresa, da stres nam nekad izazivaju vanjski faktori a nekad mi sami sebi. Što god da je razlog, zdravlja radi treba ga se rješiti ili ga smanjiti. Postoje načini i načini. Al stres nije zdrav a javlja se u ovom slučaju u “ima zdravlja“. Ja mislim da kužim casinu poantu. 

Jel sad jasnije?  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Ja sam se referirala na sasin grč pred sezonu parka. 
Ali i za komentare vrijedi slično. Ono kad si na čisto sam sa sobom, lakse prebaciš na zahebanciju. 
S tim da nisam ja vrli primjer.. Imam i ja jos zganaca za pojesti...

----------


## casa

I jos da se malo pohvalim mi smo na plaži... Brckamo se po plicaku...

----------


## marta

Ne bih rekla da ovdje itko zagovara neku posebno zdravu prehranu, nego se pokusava iscupat iz gomile smeca koje se nudi djeci. Ili ti hoces reci da mi to sto kupim djeci sladoled kad mislim da je to ok, uskracuje pravo da mi smeta da drugi mojoj djeci trpaju slatkise kad im se sprdne?

----------


## pulinka

> Hebem mu miša pulinka.
> Evo kratke poante u vezi peciva:
> 
> Ako netko zagovara zdravu prehranu  i propagira je svom djetetu i okruženju,onda očekuješ da se ta osoba sama zdravo hrani. Logično ili?


OK, u mom svemiru nivoi, stepeni, i pravci tzv. "zdrave prehrane" jaaako variraju od osobe do osobe, od kulture do kulture. Ne postoji jedna jedina istinska prava "zdrava prehrana", bar za mene. Niti je pecivo kao neverovatno širok pojam nezdravo samo po sebi. Ali dopuštam da su tvoji stavovi radikalniji nego moji  :Wink:

----------


## pulinka

> I jos da se malo pohvalim mi smo na plaži... Brckamo se po plicaku...


A ovo si sad stavila samo da se hvališeš  :Razz: . 
Nego, nosi li se i na plažu gomila grickalica kao i u parkić? (i nemoj sad pominjati  kuvane kukuruze, to nije grickalica nego hrana).

----------


## sasa

Pa sad, moje uzrujavanje oko svakodnevnih slatkisa u parkicu moze se razrijesiti jedino promjenom mog stava- to ne znaci nuzno da cu u ime otpustanja stresa dati djetetu svaki dan junk. I unatoc svjetlim primjerima djece koja su svaki dan okruzena junkom i jedu ga ili bas zato ne jedu i sve je bez obzira genijalno- studije uglavnom povezuju junk u djecjoj dobi s bolestima i nezdravom tezinom te takodjer izlozenost junku sa tim istim. U najmanju ruku koliko povezuju stres sa bolestima, a vjerovatno i vise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

Pulinka slažem.se ja s tobom , nije meni pecivo nikakv smak svijeta.

Al ono ako roditelj sam ne želi da dijete jede smoki onda ga ni roditelj ne jede.a ne ko moja frendica poskrivećki tamani da dijete ne vidi. :Smile:  tako i čokse.

----------


## Ginger

ja mrzim djecje parkove  :Grin: 
neovisni o hrani
al, hebaji ga, nemam srece...djeca vole i ne ginu mi jos goooodine istog  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## casa

Pa ne znam,  na plaži se manje druzimo s lokalcima a više s turistima.  Ja sam danas ponijela banane,  ljesnjake i napolitanke.  Trenutno imam jos pola banane...  Sad me br. 2 došao pitat da moze li on kuci po jabuke.  
Sasa,  pa naravno da možeš samo svoj stav mijenjat.  I nitko ne spori da je junk nezdrav.  Nekako ja bih danas između nek jede bilosto u parku,  nek jede jedan sladoled dnevno i nek jedina ne jede u parku... Odabrala jedan sladoled dnevno ako nema nista svog zdravog spakiranog.  U praksi bih zazmirila na koju saku smokica i cipsa.  Danas.  Prije pet godina bih drugacije,  prije deset isto. 
I da pulinka hvalim se....  Meni je ovo ostvarenje sna cure iz zg...

----------


## pulinka

> I da pulinka hvalim se....  Meni je ovo ostvarenje sna cure iz zg...


Ahh...Uživaj  :Smile: . 
Krećem na dečje popodnevne slobodne aktivnosti umesto parkića - a sa njih isto obično izađu sa bombonom u ustima jer je neko častio  :Laughing: .

----------


## Lili75

Casa bome san cure iz Zg  :Heart: 
Ajd dočaraj još malo  koji potez obale da zamišljam  :Smile:  tu ili na pp. Obožavam Dalmaciju i more općenito  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Ja fakat ne kuzim sto vi mislite da moje dijete jede preko dana u vrticu. Ja doma doruckujem relativno zdravo, nista ekstremno. Spirulinu nisam ni vidjela nikad, to mi zvuci kao neka bakterija. Ako i jedem kruh za dorucak, vecinom sam ga sama napravila. Na poslu pojedem oko 10 vocku i oko 13 neku kiflu. Nit podnosim hranu iz menze, nit se zelim odrec cakule na kavi u korist restorana, a za oboje nemam vremena. I onda doma zelim da svi nesto kvalitetno pojedemo. I onda mi dodje netko sa smokijem i dijete brlja za stolom. Sve pospremim, a on bi kad krene na spavanje opet jeo jer se nije najeo za veceru. E sad i ako mi se da da mu ponovo dam jesti (a nekad ga odbijem i kazem mu da je prosla vecera), nemam vise ono sto je bilo za veceru, mogu mu namazat kruh s necim.

I zato se veselim nasem zajednickom gladnom obroku, kad svi uzivamo u konacno kvalitetnoj hrani, a ne kad je s par keksica i smokijem ugasio glad, a nije se najeo.

----------


## Jelena

Al to za vas koje uzivate u dijeljenju hrane sa svemirom ne bi trebalo biti bitno. Jer razlozi su razliciti. Mozda je dijete pero zdero, mozda je alergicar, mozda je seceras, mozda ima bilo kakav poremecaj, nebitno. Mozda je roditelju neugodno ako on ne moze drugoj djeci kupiti sladoled, a drugi kupuju. Mislim, sasvim je nebitno. Ne govorim o ekipi koja ide na more zajedno.

Al evo mi dosli danas iz parka, nismo nikoga s hranom vidjeli. Samo nismo smjeli u park kad ide najezda veselih mama iz vrtica.

----------


## Jelena

> Pa čekaj, ne stvara se ni meni ni Jeleni grč u želucu od naših izbora, nego upravo od ljudi koji daju sebi za pravo da naše izbore konstantno komentarišu pred našom decom. Meni su moji izbori sasvim OK.


Tenks  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Ne bih rekla da ovdje itko zagovara neku posebno zdravu prehranu, nego se pokusava iscupat iz gomile smeca koje se nudi djeci. Ili ti hoces reci da mi to sto kupim djeci sladoled kad mislim da je to ok, uskracuje pravo da mi smeta da drugi mojoj djeci trpaju slatkise kad im se sprdne?


Potpis!

----------


## jelena.O

Tko kaže da niste smjeli dok su vesele mame u najezdi bar kod vas ima parkova i sprava unedogled,zašto se opterećuje s drugima ,a opet trebaš i dete podučiti svojem naumu ako želiš da bude po tvom

----------


## Jelena

> Tko kaže da niste smjeli dok su vesele mame u najezdi bar kod vas ima parkova i sprava unedogled,zašto se opterećuje s drugima ,a opet trebaš i dete podučiti svojem naumu ako želiš da bude po tvom


Ma da! Nisam dobro napisala. Smjeli smo, ali smo ovako izbjegli. A isli smo prije se opskrbit za prvomajske praznike pa smo "zakasnili".

----------


## pulinka

> Tenks


 :Wink: 
Setila sam se praktičnog saveta LOL:
Za brzo zaustavljanje bilo kakvih komentara o roditeljstvu od strane nepoznatih napornih baka meni je bila najzabavnija taktika "strog mi je muž". 
"Evo, dete, čokoladica!" "Ne može, bako, ne da mu tata!" kažem sa vrlo, vrlo ozbiljnim licem, pa se osvrnem preko ramena i zaverenički tihim glasom dodam "Moj muž, je, znate, jako strog!!"
Paćenička i jadna taktika, priznajem, ali 100% efikasna. Retko koja bakica proba još jednom, ali na moje ponovljeno uplašeno "Ne, ne, tata mu je jaaako strog!" nema daljih komentara, samo saosećajno menjaju temu.
Naravno, taktika pali ako procenjujete da tu baku nikad više u životu nećete sresti, ako je dete još premalo da bi demantovalo mamu  :Smile: , i ako dotičnog "strogog" nema u blizini  :Laughing: .
Nije baš lepo dovoditi stare žene u zabludu i stvarati o sebi imidž sirote ženice, ali ponekad cilj opravdava sredstvo :D. I svojevrstan je socijalni eksperiment posmatrati kako te generacije ne priznaju ni alergije, ni štetnost grickalica, niti bilo šta slično, ali "strog muž" je krunski argument...

----------


## casa

Ej a što je s tvrdim bombonima?

----------


## Jelena

> Ej a što je s tvrdim bombonima?


 :Smile:  
Ne vidim nijedan razlog zasto bi ih jeo. Al tu se nisam ni morala angazirati. To nitko oko nas ne jede.

----------


## Kaae

> ja vas stvarno ne kužim
> kad je dijete malo, ono je pod roditeljskim nadzorom pa se ne može dovesti u opasnost da pojede namirnicu na koju je alergično, a kad je veće, samo zna koje namirnice ne smije jesti


Pa ne moras pojesti namirnicu, a mozes umrijeti od anafilaktickog soka. Ili "samo" dobiti urtikariju, ispovracati dusu... 

Moje petogodisnje dijete, na primjer, zna koje orasaste plodove ne smije jesti. Ali ne zna prepoznati svaku cokoladu, a jos manje pogoditi sto je baba Kata stavila u kolac u pekari ili kod kuce. To sto ce baba Kata reci da je nesto sigurno nazalost mozemo okaciti macku o rep.

Nazalost, ovakve izjave su jedan od najvecih problema u svakodnevnom zivotu djece s alergijama.

----------


## jelena.O

Je kaae je u pravu,treba biti siguran kad nešto jede

----------


## sillyme

Mi parkice biramo po tome gdje su im prijatelji a ne da li ima hrane. A s vremenom sam postala dovoljno mudra da im ne branim nego kažem da mogu uzeti jedan komad tog nečeg i ne vise jer kad dodjemo doma ih čeka večera. A zna se da slatkiši nisu večera. I funkcionira ok. I nije me briga sto je dokle god je jedan mali komad.

----------


## casa

Samo sam pitala jer sam mislila da su posebno nezdravi kad si ih istaknula,  a to dosad nisam znala.  Moj najmanji s bakom često jede tvrde bombone jer kod nje ima samo takvih.

----------


## Lili75

Ma Jelena ne trebaš se ti ovdje nikome opravdavat.

Ne znam.za druge al znam da ja uglavnom općenito pišem o stavovima roditelja prema hrani, pa komentiram.
Svatko ima svoje razloge, svoj bioritam i sl. al s vremenom čovjek olabavi na dosta polja u životu.

----------


## n.grace

Kaae, tema uopće nije o alergičnoj djeci, već o junku u parkićima 
da imam alergičnu djecu, znala bih sve što trebam znati i pazila bih na sve, a nepoznatu djecu ne nudim hranom pa ih ne dovodim ni u kakvu opasnost... tako da ti je komentar upućen meni suvišan. kad smo već na tome, dodat ću da se ne slažem s tvojim načinom uvođenja dohrane upravo zbog alergija i draža mi je "jabuka s jabukom" kako si nekoć iskarikirala, nego tvoj pristup.

----------


## pulinka

> Samo sam pitala jer sam mislila da su posebno nezdravi kad si ih istaknula,  a to dosad nisam znala.  Moj najmanji s bakom često jede tvrde bombone jer kod nje ima samo takvih.


A kod vas dečji stomatolozi ne misle da su posebno nezdrave? 
Naši na redovnim godišnjim sistematskim, kao prvi savet protiv karijesa navode: izbaciti sokiće i tvrde bombone (o rizicima slučajnog gušenja tvrdom bombonom neću dalje, pretpostavljam tvoj stav o tome  :Smile: ). 
Meni se čini vrlo logično da je puno nezdravije muljati slatku bombonu 10 minuta po ustima ili je silom iskrckati zubićima, nego požvakati keksić ili parče čokolade u minut-dva.

----------


## casa

Da,  pišemo svi iz svog iskustva, iz sebe.  Ono što bih mislila da imam alergicare,  ne znam,  niti sto bih mislila da imam samo jedan zajednički obrok s djecom dnevno.  Mogu pisat što mislim s četvero djece koja sa mnom doruckuju,  rucaju i veceraju... I prisjećati se što sam mislila s jednim,  dvoje,  troje djece koja su sveukupno cetiri godine ( dakle,  ne po glavi,  nego ukupno)  jela ručak bez mene.  Jednako kao što pišem o iskustvu parkova kojima sam gravitirala... Nemam pojma kako je u parkovima u Rijeci ili na Volovcici.  Promijenila sam sedam podstanatskih stanova u Zg i preselila na Makarsku rivijeru s kratkim boravkom u st...   Nisam vidjela sve parkove niti sam prošla sve boljke hrane,  ali ponekad je na forumu politički nekorektno smatrati da sam ipak u zadnjih 16 i po godina roditeljstva i parkovanja nešto i iskusila.  O parkovima u Americi i dijeljenju nemam pojma,  al vjerujem kae... Isto kao sto pitam za tvrde bombone jelenu jer vjerujem da može znati nešto što ne znam.

----------


## casa

A eto,  meni to stomatolozi nisu rekli.  Kužim i slazem se da to je to loše za zube.  Al eto,  kad sveki veseli nek gricka kad je s njom.  
Nemojmo se sad ulovit gušenja... Znamo se svi...

----------


## casa

E i sad da otkrijem,  moji ne piju sok... Osim u posebnim prilikama. Zato piju hektolitre mlijeka... To nam je obiteljska droga.

----------


## pulinka

> A eto,  meni to stomatolozi nisu rekli.  Kužim i slazem se da to je to loše za zube.  Al eto,  kad sveki veseli nek gricka kad je s njom.  
> Nemojmo se sad ulovit gušenja... Znamo se svi...


Ma dobro, nije meni cilj da prebrojavam šta i koliko čiji jedu, samo nekako sam mislila da je to opšti stav, da su stvarno lizalice i bombone na više načina nezdrave, i moji muljaju dobijene bombone svaki treći-četvrti dan iako ih ja nikad ne kupujem, osim kad im je rođendan pa nakupujem tonu i po da podele društvu tih dva puta godišnje.
 Ali moji ne preteruju sa bombonama, često kažu da ih boli stomak ako odjednom pojedu više od dve, tako da se oko toga ne jedim.

----------


## Jelena

Sve sto nije dobro za zube, a dugo traje ne moze biti dobro. Ja ne mogu raditi bez tekucine, a radim u staroj zgradi s neodrzavanim instalacijama. Voda je uzasna. Doma normalno pijem. Onda si skuham caj (bez secera) i pijem cijeli dan i za tomi je zubarica rekla nek u cugu popijem jer mi oboji zube. I stvarno sam primijetila razliku dok sam godinu dana s djetetom doma bila i nisam ga pila. A jos sam se i turbo zdravo hranila  :Smile:

----------


## Evelina

Lajkam 'strog mi je muž' taktiku, sjajno.  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, tema uopće nije o alergičnoj djeci, već o junku u parkićima 
> da imam alergičnu djecu, znala bih sve što trebam znati i pazila bih na sve, a nepoznatu djecu ne nudim hranom pa ih ne dovodim ni u kakvu opasnost... tako da ti je komentar upućen meni suvišan. kad smo već na tome, dodat ću da se ne slažem s tvojim načinom uvođenja dohrane upravo zbog alergija i draža mi je "jabuka s jabukom" kako si nekoć iskarikirala, nego tvoj pristup.


S obzirom da tema nije uvodjenje dohrane, onda cu samo reci da to nije "moj" nacin uvodjenja dohrane, vec nacin uvodjenja dohrane koji promovira struka koja se bavi bebama i malom djecom. WHO, UNICEF, AAP, a napokon pomalo i hrvatski lijecnici koji su odlucili krenuti ukorak s ostatkom razvijenog svijeta.


Sto se tice junka u parku, svakako me se tice i sa stajalista roditelja djece s alergijama, a i opcenito, jer mi je stav o junk foodu vrlo slican sasinom i Jeleninom. Mi kao obitelj sigurno znamo sve sto trebamo znati o alergijama i hrani koju nasa djeca smiju jesti, ali svijet ne zna. Komentari poput onog na koji sam reagirala su svakodnevni i netko drugi uvijek ima _pametno_ rjesenje kojeg se, eto, obitelji alergicara nisu dosjetile.

Tudji junk food u parku moze biti opasan po zivot druge djece. Reci nekome da se dijete (u dobi u kojoj se igra u parkicu) mora samo pobrinuti za svoju sigurnost je apsolutno suludo. Naravno da ce roditelj alergicara brinuti o svom djetetu na drugaciji nacin (a roditelji djece u invalidskim kolicima na treci, itd), ali ni oni nisu svemoguci. S obzirom na mogucnost posljedica, u Americi su alergije na hranu priznati invalidited, sto je odlicna stvar jer, unutar prakticnih mogucnosti, ukida mogucnost da netko odluci da ce vrticko ili skolsko dijete biti sigurno ako se, eto, pobrine samo za sebe.

Eto, smeta me hrana u parkicima, cak i zdrava (jedno od moje djece ne smije jesti mrkvu!), koja se dijeli sakom i kapom ili koju djeca drze u rukama dok trce okolo.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Na temu, u parkiću ili drugdje nikad nisam tuđem djetetu ponudila bilo što od jela prvo nego sam pitala roditelje smije li. Prvo zbog straha od alergije, a drugo zbog čega je i otvorena tema. Ima negdje neko pravilo, ne gledaj drugome u novčanik, tanjur i krevet. Mislim da se primjenjuje kod bilo koje dobi.

----------


## n.grace

ja bih se uvijek ravnala po Rodinim "zastarjelim" smjernicama jer mi zdrav razum kaže da dijete koje je šest mjeseci živjelo isključivo na majčinom mlijeku ne treba na samom početku dohrane jesti sve ono što WHO nabraja. kako onda uopće pratiti na koju namirnicu alergičar reagira?

za ljude koje nepoznatu djecu ili alergičare nutkaju hranom mogu samo reći da su bedasti, a takvih je uvijek bilo i bit će

----------


## Kaae

Vrlo jednostavno; mislim da nisi dobro popratila smjernice o dohrani pa se rasprava svodi na nesto poput davnih topica o kucnim porodima. Ekstremi na sve strane, a zapravo ih nema. 

A topic je upravo o ljudima koji djecu nutkaju hranom, zar ne?

----------


## n.grace

popratila sam smjernice i nemam dobro mišljenje o njima.

a na topic su se već ponudila razna rješenja koja je pokretačica već počela primjenjivati.

----------


## Kaae

Pa vidim i ja, mislim, pratim topic. 

Smjernice nisi dobro popratila ako te muci kako prepoznati alergiju. Baby Led Weaning, tocno prema Gill Rapley i Tracey Murkett, nisu smjernice WHO i ostalih organizacija. To je samo jedan od nacina uvodjenja dohrane, kao i pasirane tikvice.

----------


## n.grace

ok

----------


## casa

Kae,  onda zapravo uopce ne trebamo jesti na javnim mjestima... Nikad ne znaš tko je alergičan. Vjerujem da je imati malog alergicara teško i suosjecam.  Nerealno je očekivati da će ostatak svijeta s roditeljima alergicara ponijeti njihovo breme.

----------


## jelena.O

Ponešeš svoje i jede dete,nije to problem

----------


## Kaae

> Kae,  onda zapravo uopce ne trebamo jesti na javnim mjestima... Nikad ne znaš tko je alergičan. Vjerujem da je imati malog alergicara teško i suosjecam.  Nerealno je očekivati da će ostatak svijeta s roditeljima alergicara ponijeti njihovo breme.


Nigdje nisam rekla da ocekujem da ljudi nece jesti, naravno da hoce i da na to imaju pravo. Ali moze me (dodatno, uz "regularnu" frustraciju) smetati nutkanje tudje djece hranom na javnim mjestima i izuzetno bi me smetalo, na primjer, da u (javnom) vrticu ili skoli dijele nepotrebnu hranu koju moja djeca ne smiju jesti - kekse i keksice, smoki, bombone i slicne poslastice.

----------


## maria71

objasni joj da ne smije uzimati hranu od drugih ljudi.

----------


## casa

> Meni je ova tema puno pomogla prije svega da izadjem iz svoje emocijama obojene pozicije i sagledam situaciju objektivnije. I da, Mima je u pravu. Cinjenica je da postoje kulture u kojima ljudi nose mrkvicu u parkic i cinjenica je da nasa nije takva. Mene je smelo to sto sam mjereci svijet svojim metrom bila uvjerena da postoji konsenzus oko toga da je fakat bezveze svaki dan jesti cips i smoki. I da samo trebam tim ljudima reci da su se zabunili. 
> No to nije tako i to sto se meni isto ne svidja ne mijenja situaciju. Za sada kombiniram ovdje predlozene tehnike i mirnija sam. Htijela bih se osvrnuti na Casin post u kojem je spomenula da smo kao tolerantni a ljude dijelimo na cips jedace i nejedace. Dakle sustina tolerancije je u prihvacanju razlicitosti-  ne trebam ja poceti jesti cips da bih dokazala da sam tolerantna. Takodjer ja doista ne mislim da su ljudi koji jedu cips losi ljudi tj da ih jedenje cipsa obiljezava, ali cinjenica je da imamo razlicit stav o vaznosti prehrambenih navika i to je ok. I jos nesto- kolicine slatkisa su takve kakve sam navela, nemam nikakvu potrebu pretjerivati da bih svoj problem ucinila vidljivijim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nisam ja htjela reći da je bit tolerancije dati djetetu cipsa do mile volje.  Ono što je meni problematično je taj manjak tolerancije spram cips jedaca koji mora da su se zabunili... To mi je svisoka,  patronozirajuce i potpuno neprimjereno. 
Da sve te djevojčice jedan dan u parku osvanu obojanih kosa ili probusenih pupaka ili s ispunjenim pisankama,  i da tvoje dijete poželi isto,  bi li tim roditeljima slala poruke? Ako je zdrava prehrana vrijednost sine qua non vaše obitelji,  a onda se samo može zabraniti vlastitom djetetu.  Svaki poziv na suradnju ostalih roditelja u osnovi znači da i oni moraju prihvatiti tu vrijednost.  Ili pitat Tko ce koji sladoled osim Ane kojoj mama ne da? Meni bi za svega par stvari bilo ok tako izložiti dijete... I tolerancija prema drugima nije samo u stavu Neka jedu junk ako žele...

----------


## sasa

Pa sad, ja sam se slozila sa time da nemam utjecaja na druge i da je taj put bio uzaludan. I od prvog posta iznosim da mi je jasno da nemam pravo drugima zavirivati u prehrambene navike. 
No isto ne mijenja cinjenicu- ne moje misljenje niti stav- nego cinjenicu da svakodnevno unosenje namirnica poput cipsa, smokica, cokolade i sladoleda nije zdravo. Dakle, ne mislim utjecati vise na druge roditelje, ne mislim niti svom djetetu dati da jede cips svaki dan i stvarno ne znam u kojem smjeru bih trebala razvijati toleranciju, na sto tocno mislis svojom zadnjom recenicom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## casa

Pa,  samo da, iako poznavajući te forumski vjerujem da tako činiš,  vlastito dijete nije potrebno uvjeravato da je naš pristup prehrani najbolji i najzdraviji.  Jer si time roditelji njenih prijateljica ili manje brižni ili manje zainteresirani. A tu na temi je bilo postova u kojima se takvo nešto insinuiralo.

----------


## tangerina

E to je ona THE fraza danasnjeg vremena, svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje, i svako je misljenje jednako vrijedno

Pa ne bi trebalo djetetu reci da je jedenje junk fooda svaki dan nezdravo, da ne bismo povrijedili one koji to rade? Mozda da im ne kazemo ni da je pusenje nezdravo, jer onda oni koji puse ispadaju glupi ili autodestruktivni? 

Mozemo mi racionalizirati koliko hocemo, ja prva to radim jer volim slatkise, a i prilicno sam popustljiv roditelj ustvari pa cesto zazmirim, ali i dalje je cinjenica da je svakodnevno konzumiranje junka nezdravo iz vise razloga, uvrijedila se ja na nju ili ne

----------


## sasa

> Pa,  samo da, iako poznavajući te forumski vjerujem da tako činiš,  vlastito dijete nije potrebno uvjeravato da je naš pristup prehrani najbolji i najzdraviji.  Jer si time roditelji njenih prijateljica ili manje brižni ili manje zainteresirani. A tu na temi je bilo postova u kojima se takvo nešto insinuiralo.


pa nikada ne govorim da je naš pristup najbolji i najzdraviji jer to ni ne mislim, ali kad me pita zašto ona ne smije smokiće kažem da ne smije jer to nije zdravo jesti svaki dan. ako netko dodje do konkluzije da je manje brižan ili manje zainteresiran šta bih ja sad s tim trebala?

----------


## tangerina

Casa, sta znaci "s ispunjenim pisankama", mislim na pisanke c jedino, pa mi nije jasno  :lool:

----------


## Šiškica

Malo ko padobranac da uletim na ovu temu!!!

Curka mi ima 6 godina i ima neke svoje specifične filmove koji vrlo moguće svima idu na živce. 
Pustili smo ju da jede što hoće i koliko hoće i lagano s vremenom dobili da jako rijetko i količinski jede malo slatkoga , možda mrvicu više slanih grickalica..
Curka  ima pravilo da neće nikada uzeti u parkiću ono što inače ne jede ( a jede rijetke stvari) . Znači  nema lizalica, žvakaći guma, raznoraznih bombona i čokolada.
Samo birane stvari: Kiki, Pez, Haribo(samo mali medeki), Životinjsko carstvo - ak ponuđeni slatkiš nije to ljepo kaže hvala i produži. Imamo i kraći popis slanih gricki .
Uvjek može jabuka, jagode, ponekad mandarine i trešnje.. 

Uglavnom dobijem komentare da je do beskraja razmažena..
 a meni baš dobro dođe jer se ne natrpava glupostima i nemam obavezu vlačiti sa sobom grickalice i hranit djecu po parkiću..
Godinama sam to trpila , jer istina je da roditelji često hrane djecu sa svim i svačim , al se i očekuje ak si dio društva da i ti dovučeš po dvije tri vrećice nečega svakih par dana da se djeca najedu poslije vrtića, jer eto tvoj je red.

Jednostavno sam zabrijala svoj film i često nosim u parkić samo vodu!! 
Gricke se jedu doma !!

----------


## mim

> Dakle imam problem. Moja djevojčica od 5 i pol godina svakodnevno visi u lokalnom parkiću, općenito je jako društvena i fiksirana na svoje prijateljice iz vrtića, parkić joj je super važan i poprilično neizbježan. Eh sad, u parkiću se skuplja to njeno društvance i roditelji ostale djece svakodnevno donose slatkiše i grickalice u park. Govorim  o smokićima, čipsevima, keksima i sladoledima. Nama je totalno neprihvatljivo da mala to jede na svakodnevnoj bazi, pri čemu je ona poprilični izjelica i nema osobitu kontrolu kad joj je nešto fino. 
> Prošlo ljeto i jesen pokušali smo drugim rofiteljima, suptilnim i manje suptilnim metodama, nekako dati do znanja da nam se to ne sviđa. Razgovarali smo s njom, rekli joj da mi mislimo da je jako nezdravo to jesti svaki dan. Ona onda ne bi tražila u parkiću ili bi odbila ponuđeno, ali stvarno teškom mukom. Ja sam kroz razgovor s roditeljima komentirala da onda ne jede večeru dobro..nosila sam bademe, mrkve, jabuke... no sve to dzaba.  Jučer je bila u parkiću s MM, počela je sezona. Jedan je tata svima kupio sladoled, onda je druga mama donijela čokoladu, možete zamisliti kako to ide... Mi smo poslije poslali poruku većini tih roditelja i zamolili ih za suradnju. Nitko nam nije odgovorio.
> Mislim osjećam se baš idiotski. Fakat mi je bezveze što na neki način ulazim tim ljudima u njihov prostor jer tko sam ja da određujem kako će ljudi hraniti svoju djecu. S druge strane na ovaj način imam osjećaj da sam u bezizlaznoj situaciji gdje ili mogu popustiti i dati da mala svaki dan trpa junk u sebe ili mogu nju staviti u užasnu poziciju u kojoj se kompletno izdvaja od ostalih. Pri čemu mi onda ionako bude prevelik naglasak na hrani- što mi je isto bezveze. 
> Doma je situacija s klopom skroz ok. Ne jede se slatko kroz tjedan nego vikendom. Djeca su to odavno prihvatila. Ne vjerujem da ovu temu otvaram nakon 11 godina roditeljstva. Ali stvarno trebam savjet, kako bi vi?


Iščitala sam svih pet stranica jer mi je zanimljivo zbog dječje prehrane i dodataka u prehrani. Zanimljivo mi je kako većina roditelja koji svakodnevno trpaju u djecu junk food u isto vrijeme multivitaminske preparate smatraju "sintetikom" i zaziru od toga da im ih djeca uzimaju, ali junk valjda smatraju nutritivno vrijednim namirnicama. Dovoljno je pročitati njihov sastav da se shvati da je riječ samo i isključivo o "praznim" kalorijama, a činjenica je da su im djeca često nutritivno pothranjena. Kalorijski zadovoljena, ali nutritivno u deficitu osnovnih vitamina i minerala. 

I nije problem jednom-dva puta u tjednu pojesti neku junk sitnicu. Problem su prehrambene navike te djece jer će im u životu postati potpuno normalno na dnevnoj bazi unositi isto. Onda se to spoji s određenim dijagnozama, genetskim predispozicijama i ostalim pa imamo pretile ljude koji su na nekoliko vrsta lijekova i ni jedan zdravstveni radnik ovog svijeta ne može ih uvjeriti da griješe u prehrani jer je to njima NORMALNA prehrana, ne loša. A loša je dozlaboga!! Izgovori kako djeca doma jedu zdravo, a, eto, samo u parkiću jedu "smeće" ne drži vodu. Dijete koje navikne na pojačivače okusa apsolutno kasnije ne prihvaća lešo povrće jer mu nepce navikne na kemiju. Stalni unos slatkog "umori" gušteraču pa se onda već pedijatri bore s pretilošću, inzulinskom rezistencijom i povišenim kolesterolom. Često i s osteopenijom kod djece zbog npr.unosa Cole. Na ovu temu mogla bih napisati traktate jer već dugi niz godina kao jedna od onih u bijeloj kuti pokušavam mijenjati prehrambene navike ljudi, ali to je gore od Sizifovog posla jer ono što se hrvatskom pacijentu ne dira je tanjur i kretanje. Začeci toga su u dječojoj dobi i dok ih ne pogodi opaka dijagnoza nitko ne misli da griješi. Neki čak ni tada. Postoji krasan topic "Kako se riješiti ovisnosti o slatkom" na forumu. Eto, upravo tako: ne dati djetetu da jede smeće od hrane da jednog dana ne piše na toj temi. 

*Sasa*, u pravu si kad djetetu ne daš da u toj dobi jede smeće na dnevnoj bazi. Ustraj na tome na bilo koji način. Kasnije će si kupovati sama jer će to svi raditi, ali prehrambene navike će joj ostati one usađene u obitelji. Kao majka odrasle kćeri to odgovorno tvrdim.

----------


## Jurana

> E to je ona THE fraza danasnjeg vremena, svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje, i svako je misljenje jednako vrijedno
> 
> Pa ne bi trebalo djetetu reci da je jedenje junk fooda svaki dan nezdravo, da ne bismo povrijedili one koji to rade? Mozda da im ne kazemo ni da je pusenje nezdravo, jer onda oni koji puse ispadaju glupi ili autodestruktivni? 
> 
> Mozemo mi racionalizirati koliko hocemo, ja prva to radim jer volim slatkise, a i prilicno sam popustljiv roditelj ustvari pa cesto zazmirim, ali i dalje je cinjenica da je svakodnevno konzumiranje junka nezdravo iz vise razloga, uvrijedila se ja na nju ili ne


Evala ti, tangerina

----------


## n.grace

danas su informacije lako dostupne i ne vjerujem da itko na ovoj temi misli da je svakodnevno konzumiranje junka dobro
ali mislim da je nemoguće utjecati na neosviještene ljude
svaki pušač koji kupi kutiju cigareta vidi što piše na toj kutiji, usprkos tome puši i dalje, a meni ne pada na pamet pušaču govoriti koliko je to loše za njega jer ću mu samo biti naporna i iritantna (s pravom)
a tako je i s junkom, treba djelovati na svoje, ne na tuđu djecu

----------


## casa

Ma ovaj je forum stvarno gluhi telefon. Ja sam mislila na osjećaje vlastitog djeteta.  Ostale roditelje očito baš briga sto neka mama i tata iz parka misle o njihovoj prehrani. Petogodisnjakinja kojoj mama i tata objašnjavaju kako se njene prijateljice ne hrane zdravo vrlo lako to može shvatiti osobno. Govorim o toleranciji prema njenom odabiru ekipice,  o prihvaćanju njenih izbora... Tolerancija na razini Nek jedu junk ako zele meni salje krivu poruku njoj a ne nikakvim tudim roditeljima.

----------


## Beti3

Potpisujem casa. Upravo tako i ja razmišljam o ovoj temi. I n. grace isto x.

----------


## maria71

Kad je moj mali bio u toj fazi,  zabranila sam  smoki, čips  i sve što mi se nije učinilo ok, tada je bio i na alergološkom testiranju pa sam to iskoristila da još ne znamo što mu smeta i da ne smije uzimati  takvu hranu.  

Ja sam sebi odredila što će i kako će on jesti , a pretile sam se djece u zadnjih 20 tak godina nagledala i previše da bih bila tolerantna prema ikome tko se natrpava čipsom i smokijem.
 Tek sada on  kuži  što sam ja htjela i zašto sam  bila stroga i  zahvalan mi je .

----------


## casa

I osim prehrambenih vrijednosti,  vi ovdje ne vidite onaj psihološki dio? Ili vidite i procjenjujete da dijete od pet godina može hendlati cinjenicu da mama koja jako drzi do hrane kao sasa sa svojim menuima za kojima teku sline ne odobrava prehranu odabrane ekipe? Ono prehrambeno valjda nitko ne dovodi u pitanje,  već ovaj drugi dio... 
I kad se kaže ja zabranila i danas ne jede i zahvalan mi je,  nema govora o ovom drugom,  jedinom spornom dijelu.  Ili ja previše promišljam? 
Sasa je strukom koliko mislim vezana za ovo.  Nekako nisu li upravo ovakve situacije u kojima se dijete izborima odvaja od roditelja ono gdje se gradi odnos? Meni nije sve u kalorijama i nutritivnoj vrijednosti.

----------


## maria71

ma meni se ne da promišljati,  eto. 
 i ne mislim da će  dijete imat traume jer  ne visi  u parkiću  sa ekipom iz vrtića i jede čips.

----------


## casa

I to je super,  samo sasa je otvorila temu jer ju muči zabranit,  jer promislja... Voljela bih ja ponekad da mogu pritisnuti off,  al ne ide...

----------


## maria71

Ja sam prestara da bih se više zamarala  promišljanjem.  Odrežem i to je to . Sasa ne želi  da joj dijete jede čips u parkiću,  i onda nek maloj veli da to ne jede, nek joj kupi čips od jabuke ili ga sama napravi ili prorijedi  susrete u parkiću.

----------


## tangerina

> Ma ovaj je forum stvarno gluhi telefon. Ja sam mislila na osjećaje vlastitog djeteta.  Ostale roditelje očito baš briga sto neka mama i tata iz parka misle o njihovoj prehrani. Petogodisnjakinja kojoj mama i tata objašnjavaju kako se njene prijateljice ne hrane zdravo vrlo lako to može shvatiti osobno. Govorim o toleranciji prema njenom odabiru ekipice,  o prihvaćanju njenih izbora... Tolerancija na razini Nek jedu junk ako zele meni salje krivu poruku njoj a ne nikakvim tudim roditeljima.


 Moj sin cesto poteze to kako neki njegov prijatelj nesto moze, a on ne (recimo kako to da Duje moze igrat se na kompu cijeli bogovetni dan, i kako to da Ana smije ic spavat u dva unutro), al ja mu isto bez beda kazem da to nije dobro za djecu, sta cu mu ja ako on iz toga zakljuci ovo ili ono o njihovim roditeljima. Znam reci "oni rade kako su oni procijenili, valjda imaju svoje razloge", mislim iskreno uglavnom kazem "boli me briga sta oni rade". Jos iskrenije, ne kazem nego vicem  :Smile: 

Tako da ne bih ja prezala od toga da djetetu kazemo vrlo jasno da je neka struka pokazala da je ponasanje a zdravije od ponasanja b. Tolerantni dio bi bio ukazivanje na to da svi radimo neke stvari iako znamo da su nezdrave ili lose za nas (netko vise netko manje doduse)

----------


## sasa

ali casa ja vise ne razumijem sto ti govoris. 
junk hrana svaki dan je nezdrava,  a meni osobno i neprihvatljiva u prehrani moje djece. 
ako dijete vodim u parkić koji jako voli svaki dan je izložena takvoj hrani.
obzirom da ne mogu utjecati na druge roditelje odlučila sam manje ići u parkić, a kad idemo uvijek iznova objašnjavati svojem djetetu da ne želim da jede slatkiše i grickalice jer nisu zdravi. 
duševnu bol pokušati ću joj umanjiti nošenjem meni prihvatljivih grickalica- poput voća, povrća i orašida.
ja razumijem da ti smatraš da bi se trebalo pomiriti s određenom količinom junka i također da ti smatraš da će to ostaviti najmanje posljedica po zdravlje djeteta, ja osobno procjenjujem da je ovaj plan koji trenutno provodim najadekvatnijiza konkretno moje dijete. 
i i dalje ne razumijem, ali baš nimalo, što mi poručuješ sa temom tolerancije i što po tebi radim krivo. moje dijete naprosto mora živjeti s činjenicom da njeni prijatelji upražnjavaju neka ponašanja koja ja ne odobravam, u ovom konkretnom slučaju jer su ta ponašanja nezdrava. eto.

----------


## sasa

> I osim prehrambenih vrijednosti,  vi ovdje ne vidite onaj psihološki dio? Ili vidite i procjenjujete da dijete od pet godina može hendlati cinjenicu da mama koja jako drzi do hrane kao sasa sa svojim menuima za kojima teku sline ne odobrava prehranu odabrane ekipe? Ono prehrambeno valjda nitko ne dovodi u pitanje,  već ovaj drugi dio... 
> I kad se kaže ja zabranila i danas ne jede i zahvalan mi je,  nema govora o ovom drugom,  jedinom spornom dijelu.  Ili ja previše promišljam? 
> Sasa je strukom koliko mislim vezana za ovo.  Nekako nisu li upravo ovakve situacije u kojima se dijete izborima odvaja od roditelja ono gdje se gradi odnos? Meni nije sve u kalorijama i nutritivnoj vrijednosti.


i još nešto, pa ni meni nije sve u kcal i nutriritvnim fakotorima, dapače.
dio mi je i u tome da nauči da ne moramo raditi nešto samo zato što to svi rade. naprimjer.

----------


## pulinka

> Ma ovaj je forum stvarno gluhi telefon. Ja sam mislila na osjećaje vlastitog djeteta. Ostale roditelje očito baš briga sto neka mama i tata iz parka misle o njihovoj prehrani. Petogodisnjakinja kojoj mama i tata objašnjavaju kako se njene prijateljice ne hrane zdravo vrlo lako to može shvatiti osobno.* Govorim o toleranciji prema njenom odabiru ekipice, o prihvaćanju njenih izbora...* Tolerancija na razini Nek jedu junk ako zele meni salje krivu poruku njoj a ne nikakvim tudim roditeljima.


LOL pa ne definiše valjda tu decu to što jedu junk u parku zajedno? I ne bira valjda dete ekipu po tome šta jedu? 
Ja isto mislim da treba pokazati detetu da se ne mora biti isti kao svi da bi bio prihvaćen u grupi.

----------


## mim

> svaki pušač koji kupi kutiju cigareta vidi što piše na toj kutiji, usprkos tome puši i dalje, a meni ne pada na pamet pušaču govoriti koliko je to loše za njega jer ću mu samo biti naporna i iritantna (s pravom)


Govoriš naravno o pismenim ljudima koji razumiju posljedice onog što rade. Ne o petogodišnjacima koji još ne znaju čitati, zar ne? Kad bi na vrećici čipsa ili na čokoladi stajale slike gangrenozne noge dijabetičara ili presjek začepljene arterije u krupnom planu umjesto veselih sličica bi li te to odvratilo od davanja djetetu te vrste "hrane" ? Bi li dijete s guštom jelo ono na čemu su tako grozne fotografije?

----------


## n.grace

džizs, mim 
govorim o tome da ne solim pamet odrasloj osobi, a ta osoba može biti i roditelj

----------


## casa

Pulinka eto slažemo se.  Tu djecu ne definira što jedu u parku sve dok to roditelji ne stave u centar pažnje. Sasa,  mislim da je pogrešno objašnjavati djetetu zdravstvene posljedice junka u parku,  jer djevojčica od pet godina to jede kao dio druženja a ne zdravlja. Jednostavno meni je to kao da govoris drugim jezikom i dijete uvlacis u svoj jezik.  Time po meni implicitno podanistavas njegov jezik,  odnosno njezino razumijevanje prijateljstva.  Ako ti je neprihvatljivo da jede junk,  kući kažeš ne smiješ jesti junk jer ja ne želim da se tako hranimo.  I to je to.  Ne izdvajas pojedine situacije niti svaki posjet parku objasnjavas kako i zašto je nezdravo.  Sve ovo je moje mišljenje.  Moji tako ne piju sok,  ni u parku,  ni na plaži,  ni kod kuće,  ni na gostovanju kod prijatelja.  Naše je obiteljsko pravilo da soka ima na rođendanima i blagdanima kao što je naše obiteljsko pravilo da se presvlacimo cim uđemo u kuću bez objašnjavana higijeske ispravnosti odjeće.  To im je nekad ispricano usput...

----------


## Cathy

> Govoriš naravno o pismenim ljudima koji razumiju posljedice onog što rade. Ne o petogodišnjacima koji još ne znaju čitati, zar ne? Kad bi na vrećici čipsa ili na čokoladi stajale slike gangrenozne noge dijabetičara ili presjek začepljene arterije u krupnom planu umjesto veselih sličica bi li te to odvratilo od davanja djetetu te vrste "hrane" ? Bi li dijete s guštom jelo ono na čemu su tako grozne fotografije?


Ko da ista ta stvar na cigaretama pomaže da ljudi ne puše.
Moš misliti. :Sad:

----------


## pulinka

> Pulinka eto slažemo se.  Tu djecu ne definira što jedu u parku sve dok to roditelji ne stave u centar pažnje. Sasa,  mislim da je pogrešno objašnjavati djetetu zdravstvene posljedice junka u parku,  jer djevojčica od pet godina to jede kao dio druženja a ne zdravlja. Jednostavno meni je to kao da govoris drugim jezikom i dijete uvlacis u svoj jezik.  Time po meni implicitno podanistavas njegov jezik,  odnosno njezino razumijevanje prijateljstva.  Ako ti je neprihvatljivo da jede junk,  kući kažeš ne smiješ jesti junk jer ja ne želim da se tako hranimo.  I to je to.  Ne izdvajas pojedine situacije niti svaki posjet parku objasnjavas kako i zašto je nezdravo.  Sve ovo je moje mišljenje.  Moji tako ne piju sok,  ni u parku,  ni na plaži,  ni kod kuće,  ni na gostovanju kod prijatelja.  Naše je obiteljsko pravilo da soka ima na rođendanima i blagdanima kao što je naše obiteljsko pravilo da se presvlacimo cim uđemo u kuću bez objašnjavana higijeske ispravnosti odjeće.  To im je nekad ispricano usput...


OK, izgubila sam se u tvom objašnjenju. Tvoji ne piju sok kod prijatelja jer ti misliš da je nezdravo, i ne dotiče te što će se tako izdvajati od prijatelja. 
Ali smatraš da mi ostali grešimo kada isto to primenimo na junk hranu? 
Koju nijansu razlike propuštam?

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako ste uspjele ovo razviti u pet stranica.  :Grin: 
Sasa, nema šanse da tvoji završe s lošim prehrambenim navikama.

----------


## mim

> Ko da ista ta stvar na cigaretama pomaže da ljudi ne puše.
> Moš misliti.


Hajde da budem konkretnija... Bi li TI dala djetetu čips/čokoladu/što god da je na tome preko cijelog omota fotografija gangrenozne noge dijabetičara u raspadanju? Bi li time ponudila djetetove prijatelje? 

Pitanje vrijedi za sve one koji smatraju da se na dnevnoj bazi jede junk i da u tome nema ništa loše (nisam zapamtila imena onih koji zagovaraju junk kao dio normalne prehrane). Fakat me zanima. Ok, sastav piše sitnim slovima pa se čovjek može izgovoriti na veličinu deklaracije. Mala djeca ne znaju čitati, a ne znaju ni kakvo je zlo u tim omotima. Odrasli znaju, ali se prave da ne znaju. Slika bi pomogla?

----------


## jelena.O

> i još nešto, pa ni meni nije sve u kcal i nutriritvnim fakotorima, dapače.
> dio mi je i u tome da nauči da ne moramo raditi nešto samo zato što to svi rade. naprimjer.


To je svakako super primjer
Poradi ti malko na curkinom pouzdanju,ali svakako malo više reci mužu,jer kolko sam ja skužila to se više dešava kad je on s njom

----------


## jelena.O

Prvenstvena funkcija parka je igra i druženje

----------


## Cathy

> Hajde da budem konkretnija... Bi li TI dala djetetu čips/čokoladu/što god da je na tome preko cijelog omota fotografija gangrenozne noge dijabetičara u raspadanju? Bi li time ponudila djetetove prijatelje? 
> 
> Pitanje vrijedi za sve one koji smatraju da se na dnevnoj bazi jede junk i da u tome nema ništa loše (nisam zapamtila imena onih koji zagovaraju junk kao dio normalne prehrane). Fakat me zanima. Ok, sastav piše sitnim slovima pa se čovjek može izgovoriti na veličinu deklaracije. Mala djeca ne znaju čitati, a ne znaju ni kakvo je zlo u tim omotima. Odrasli znaju, ali se prave da ne znaju. Slika bi pomogla?


Ja tako i tako dajem junk samo na rođendanima, a u parkić nosim vodu i kekse od rižinih što već. Znači blaži oblik junk fooda.
Do sada mi niko nije žicao to rižino tako da ne znam. A ja ne nudim jer još nemamo kompiće u parkićima.  :Smile: 
Šalu na stranu, vjerojatno ne bi, ali onda to vjerojatno ne bi niti prodavali jer im nitko ne bi kupovao.

----------


## Cathy

> Dijete koje navikne na pojačivače okusa apsolutno kasnije ne prihvaća lešo povrće jer mu nepce navikne na kemiju. Stalni unos slatkog "umori" gušteraču pa se onda već pedijatri bore s pretilošću, inzulinskom rezistencijom i povišenim kolesterolom. Često i s osteopenijom kod djece zbog npr.unosa Cole. Na ovu temu mogla bih napisati traktate jer već dugi niz godina kao jedna od onih u bijeloj kuti pokušavam mijenjati prehrambene navike ljudi, ali to je gore od Sizifovog posla jer ono što se hrvatskom pacijentu ne dira je tanjur i kretanje. Začeci toga su u dječojoj dobi i dok ih ne pogodi opaka dijagnoza nitko ne misli da griješi. Neki čak ni tada. Postoji krasan topic "Kako se riješiti ovisnosti o slatkom" na forumu. Eto, upravo tako: ne dati djetetu da jede smeće od hrane da jednog dana ne piše na toj temi.


E sada da se dotaknem ovoga, kako bilo što naučiti djecu o zdravoj prehrani kada je još uvijek kod nas u bolnici dijeta za dijabetičare bazirana na ugljikohidratima?
Kada sam bila trudna zadnji put, iz predostrožnosti sam bila stavljena na istu, i jako sam se morala svađati da bi mi doktorica možda dopustila da se hranim po LCHF-u.
Bilo je, malte ne, vi ugrožavate vaše dijete ako se ne hranite prema našim smjernicama, ali kako hoćete.
Ja toliko UH ne jedem kad nisam trudna, a kalmoli u trudnoći. A da sam tako jela sada bi vjerojatno imala 50 a ne 5 kila viška. :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Cathy, kako oni pravdaju taj režim prehrane?

----------


## Cathy

> Cathy, kako oni pravdaju taj režim prehrane?


Tako, da su to smjernice za dijabetičku prehranu i basta. :Grin:  Nema diskusije.
Evo: http://dijabetes.tv/dijabeticka-piramida-prehrane/

----------


## zutaminuta

> Tako, da su to smjernice za dijabetičku prehranu i basta. Nema diskusije.
> Evo: http://dijabetes.tv/dijabeticka-piramida-prehrane/


Možda se varam, ali mislim da je do glikemijskog indeksa. UH duže drže sitost i ne rade nagle skokove sa razinom šećera u krvi, jer ih organizam prvo mora metaboličkim procesima razbiti na jednostavnije šećere.

----------


## KrisZg

> E sada da se dotaknem ovoga, kako bilo što naučiti djecu o zdravoj prehrani kada je još uvijek kod nas u bolnici dijeta za dijabetičare bazirana na ugljikohidratima?
> Kada sam bila trudna zadnji put, iz predostrožnosti sam bila stavljena na istu, i jako sam se morala svađati da bi mi doktorica možda dopustila da se hranim po LCHF-u.
> Bilo je, malte ne, vi ugrožavate vaše dijete ako se ne hranite prema našim smjernicama, ali kako hoćete.
> Ja toliko UH ne jedem kad nisam trudna, a kalmoli u trudnoći. A da sam tako jela sada bi vjerojatno imala 50 a ne 5 kila viška.


Tako su i mene kada sam odbila nastaviti piti gluchopage stavili na prehranu sa vise masnoce, proteina i manje uh. Jedini problem jest kaj je 193 g uh daleko previse za mene koja najbolje funkcioniram na ispod 50 a cak i do 20g. Takoder mi rekli da su keto, lchf "opasne" prehrane.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Tako, da su to smjernice za dijabetičku prehranu i basta. Nema diskusije.
> Evo: http://dijabetes.tv/dijabeticka-piramida-prehrane/


Sad kad malo bolje gledam piramidu, ona je ofrlje složena. Npr. u ovom tekstu fino objašnjavaju logiku hrane s niskim i visokim GI. 
Ono što kod ove piramide ne valja je to što su jednostavno zbubali masnoće gore, pa ispadne da masni (nesoljeni) orašasti plodovi nisu dobri, ali npr. tjestenine (obične od bijelog brašna) i pahuljice (rafinirane, slađene) jesu. Primjeri su im onako, ...  :Undecided:  Ne mogu zamisliti kako bi krafne i mafini bili zdraviji od ribe, grahorica ili povrća.

----------


## jelena.O

Piramida je ona ista klasična koju smo učili u školi,istu i sad klinci uče

----------


## zutaminuta

Pa dobro, ali kakvi su to primjeri?

----------


## Ginger

da, piramida se takva i dalje uci u prvim razredima
pa sam ja svojim curama (prije dvije godine i sad nedavno) objasnjavala da riba i maslinovo ulje nisu nezdravi, vec naprotiv
pa me Dvojkica pilila oko svake namirnice i onda sam joj na kraju rekla: slusaj, ako te uciteljica pita, reci da se mi hranimo zdravo, ali malo drugacije od te piramide, jer je ona malo zastarjela
ali, u ispitu moras pisati kako ti pise u knjizi, inace ce ti biti krivi odgovor 
bila je malo zbunjena, al kaj sad
s tim da mi jedemo uh, al piramida ju je stvarno zbunila

----------


## flopica

Smanjiti posjete parku i bez beda reci ne na ponudeno, a djetetu ponijeti svoje ako bas mora nesto jesti
Ja rijetko idem u park, hvala nebesima na dvoristu- iako imam napade od susjeda s monticima i keksima i kikijima i isto posizim, ono, dijete 4 godina ima preko 20 kila ali oni bez beda sopaju i svoje i moje
Onda odsjecem da ne moze i bok.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja ne bi smanjila izlaske nek podučila dete

----------


## mim

> Ja tako i tako dajem junk samo na rođendanima, a u parkić nosim vodu i kekse od rižinih što već. Znači blaži oblik junk fooda.
> Do sada mi niko nije žicao to rižino tako da ne znam. A ja ne nudim jer još nemamo kompiće u parkićima. 
> Šalu na stranu, vjerojatno ne bi, *ali onda to vjerojatno ne bi niti prodavali jer im nitko ne bi kupovao.*


I eto rješenja za junk prejedanje po parkićima. To treba tretirati kao cigarete, polijepiti odvratne fotke po slatkišima, grickalicama i gaziranim i inim pićima. Ne vrijedi sitnim slovima pisati sastav jer ga roditelji ne čitaju. Djeca pogotovo. Dok se to ne dogodi isplati se pričati djetetu pa makar ulazili u konflikt s bakama, djedovima, tetkama i prijama iz parkića. Jer dužni smo brinuti o svom djetetu-ne o možebitnoj povrijeđenosti nabrojenih. 

Kaj se UH i dijabetesa tiče-imaš pravo: smjernice su zastarjele, treba ih mijenjati, a zašto se to ne događa-ne znam. Kad radim s dijabetičarima onda kažem: tjestenina, krumpir, riža i slatko van iz prehrane, pojačati dobre masnoće i jesti gomilu zelenjave. Rijetki poslušaju. Izgovor je: "Ja ne mogu bez toga.". Mo'š mislit'! Umire se bez bijele riže i to u mukama!

----------


## betty blue

> Pulinka eto slažemo se.  Tu djecu ne definira što jedu u parku sve dok to roditelji ne stave u centar pažnje. Sasa,  mislim da je pogrešno objašnjavati djetetu zdravstvene posljedice junka u parku,  jer djevojčica od pet godina to jede kao dio druženja a ne zdravlja. Jednostavno meni je to kao da govoris drugim jezikom i dijete uvlacis u svoj jezik.  Time po meni implicitno podanistavas njegov jezik,  odnosno njezino razumijevanje prijateljstva.  Ako ti je neprihvatljivo da jede junk,  kući kažeš ne smiješ jesti junk jer ja ne želim da se tako hranimo.  I to je to.  Ne izdvajas pojedine situacije niti svaki posjet parku objasnjavas kako i zašto je nezdravo.  Sve ovo je moje mišljenje.  Moji tako ne piju sok,  ni u parku,  ni na plaži,  ni kod kuće,  ni na gostovanju kod prijatelja.  Naše je obiteljsko pravilo da soka ima na rođendanima i blagdanima kao što je naše obiteljsko pravilo da se presvlacimo cim uđemo u kuću bez objašnjavana higijeske ispravnosti odjeće.  To im je nekad ispricano usput...


moram priznati da ni ja ne razumijem ovaj post
pogotovo ovaj dio s obajšnjavanjem, odnosno nedostatkom istog
ne znam za vas, ali ja sam odrasla u okruženju/vremenu kada bih kjao dogvor na pitanje "a zašto" dobila "zato što ja tako kažem" i mrzila sam takve dogovore i dan danas ih mrzim
mislim da su ponižavajući za dijete  jer implicitno poručuju da djeca nisu sposobna shvatiti zašto smo donijeli neku odluku, kao i da se nameće neki fejk roditeljski autoritet, odnosno autoritet bez pokrića
iz mog iskustva, čini mi se da djeca više surađuju ako im objasnim zašto im nešto zabranjujem ili zašto nešto tražim od njih da naprave
ako im objasnim zašto mi je to važno
ne vidim smisla u izdavanju naredbi djetetu koje uopće ne razumije razloge
to možda funkcionira kada su jako mali, iako mislim da se i tada djeci može objasniti da je vatra npr pec pec i da zato ne ne želimo da stavlja ruku u vatru
ne vidim nikakav problem da se djetetu kaže da je junk nezdrav, i sama to konstantno radim, volila bih jedino da imam više ustrajnosti u tim zabranama, ali s druge strane neću svoj nedostatak ustrajnosti opravdavati time kako zapravo ne bih trebala dijete izdvajati od drugih ili da pretjerujem kada kažem da je junk nezdrav - to je naprosto činjenica.
svoj nedostatak ustrajnosti mogu eventualno opravdati spoznajom da na taj način djeca uče da smo svi ljudi koji ponekad griješe  :Grin:  i da je i to vrijedna lekcija  :Grin:  :Razz:

----------


## AdioMare

ja bih na ulazu u parkove stavila znak zabrane unošenja hrane i bog te veseli, nek jede tko što hoće. u svoja 4 zida!  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

> uh daleko previse za mene koja najbolje funkcioniram na ispod *50 a cak i do 20g.*


sveukupni ugljikohidrati? kaj u tolko može stati, daj primjer

----------


## jelena.O

> ja bih na ulazu u parkove stavila znak zabrane unošenja hrane i bog te veseli, nek jede tko što hoće. u svoja 4 zida!


jel bi to stavila i na plaže? 

bili prek vikenda na moru i na jednom otoku, ponjeli smo ručak koji je nama klasičan za izlete, mahunarke s rižom i još neki proteini, bili tamo skoro cijeli dan

došo jedan mali koji je s nama bio na brodu i komentira kak moj jede rižu, to mu je bilo skroz čudno

----------


## AdioMare

:Grin: 
što ti misliš, bih li ja to stavila na plaže? :Storma s bičem:  
ajde, možda bih stavila natpis "ako te pojede morski pas što jedeš na plaži, sam si si kriv!"

----------


## tangerina

LOL, zašto morski pas, valjda "ako vas ugrize osa"

----------


## čokolada

meni je svejedno što se jede na plaži. dok tirolska, pomadore i  ogrisci breskve ne plutaju u i oko mora.

----------


## Jelena

Na post od betty blue
Ja mislim da nas je dosta nedosljednih iz raznoraznih razloga. Ja nekad udjem svjesno u problem jer mi je to u tom trenutku lakse (meni se cini jedino moguce u tim okolnostima). Al sam tada svjesna da cu to morati ispravljati. Treba kontinuirano velika energija da odrzavas dosljednost, a taj kontinuitet je nemoguc za vecinu nas smrtnika. Ja sam svjesna da samo mogu odrzavati smjernice.

Meni se cak prigovara da sve previse objasnjavam, a meni su losa objasnjenja ista kao da ih nema, bez obzira sto neka djeca budu OK s tim. Ali opet mi se dogodi "cause I say so!" pa poslije objasnjavam sto je bilo. To je dovelo i do toga da svaki crtic kojeg pogledamo moramo jos jednom objasniti sto je bilo. Ozbiljniji problem je bio nastao kad je krenuo s govorom pa mu prema dijagnozi logopeda govorni aparat nije bio dovoljno razvijen za ono sto je on sve znao objasniti i reci i poceo je zamuckivati. Dobila sam i uputu da i nije dobro da toliko zna jer ne valja jako odskakati od druge djece. S druge strane, teta u vrticu ga procjenjuje kao nadareno dijete i zapravo je zaista drugaciji od vrsnjaka. To je drugi ekstrem objasnjavanja, ali meni je to jako tesko hendlat jer imam osjecaj da lazem ako iskrivljavam nesto zato da djetetu bude lakse. I tako - treba naci mjeru, kaze teorija. Al svi smo mi malo smrdani sto zbog genetike, sto zbog odgoja u najboljoj namjeri  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

A i to s prehranom vise ili manje ugljikohidrata i sl. mislim da smo mi zreliji prosli puno izmjena main stream smjernica u zivotu. I onda svatko prema "svom common sensu" i mogucnostima jede. I svi se sebi cinimo umjerenima, nikako ekstremnima. Ja se iscudjavam sto bake misle da ogranicavam dijete u jelu jer mu ne otvorim 100g cokolade svaki put kad dobije (tj. nikad nisam), one misle da ce mi dijete imati traumu zbog toga.
Ja se samo jako trudim izbjegavati junk i aditive u drugoj hrani. I davati vrlo raznoliko da se nauci na razlicite okuse. Tako da mi jedemo ugljikohidrate, ali vecinom pecem kruh i kolace. Tjesteninu ne radim sama, mlijeko vecinom veroniku ili biomarka iz spara itd. I eto netko je negdje napisao da malo djece zna da mali sve to voce, povrce, ribu, meso... hoce jesti. To mi je bilo vazno.
A kad mi netko u tjednu pokvari taj zajednicki obrok, onda mi to naravno smeta. 

Premda, sad vec danima nemamo nikakvih problema s tim. Ili ekipa cita rodu ili je mali manje senzoriran da vidi kad netko drugi nesto jede pa bi i on bas to. Cak prolazi pored frizidera sa sladoledom bez komentara, s cim sam imala problem.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Dobila sam i uputu da i nije dobro da toliko zna jer ne valja jako odskakati od druge djece.


Čija je to uputa?

----------


## pulinka

> Meni se cak prigovara da sve previse objasnjavam, a meni su losa objasnjenja ista kao da ih nema, bez obzira sto neka djeca budu OK s tim. Ali opet mi se dogodi "cause I say so!" pa poslije objasnjavam sto je bilo. To je dovelo i do toga da svaki crtic kojeg pogledamo moramo jos jednom objasniti sto je bilo. Ozbiljniji problem je bio nastao kad je krenuo s govorom pa mu prema dijagnozi logopeda govorni aparat nije bio dovoljno razvijen za ono sto je on sve znao objasniti i reci i poceo je zamuckivati. *Dobila sam i uputu da i nije dobro da toliko zna jer ne valja jako odskakati od druge djece.* S druge strane, teta u vrticu ga procjenjuje kao nadareno dijete i zapravo je zaista drugaciji od vrsnjaka. To je drugi ekstrem objasnjavanja, ali meni je to jako tesko hendlat jer imam osjecaj da lazem ako iskrivljavam nesto zato da djetetu bude lakse. I tako - treba naci mjeru, kaze teorija. Al svi smo mi malo smrdani sto zbog genetike, sto zbog odgoja u najboljoj namjeri


LOL ovo sam sve mogla doslovno i ja napisati za svog sina, samo je on tada bio malo stariji, nepunih 6 godina, tj. taman je ispravio izgovor svih glasova kad je počeo da zamuckuje. 
Naravno, logopedica je prebacila loptu na moje "forsiranje deteta" a ne na njeno konstantno ispravljanje deteta pri izgovoru  :Rolling Eyes: . Mislim, žena je stvarno kvalitetno uradila tehnički deo posla, ali mislim da raznorazni stručnjaci koji dolaze u dodir sa decom daju sebi malo previše za pravo.

Takvi komentari su mi isto u rangu bezobraznog kao i komentari o (ne)davanju slatkog. Ako stručnjak smatra da roditelj na bilo način opterećuje dete i šteti mu, onda je dužan da sa roditeljem ozbiljno porazgovara, da se uveri da nije pogrešio u proceni, i da roditelju jako dobro argumentuje svoje mišljenje.
U suprotnom izjava "ne treba dete toliko da zna" meni ne znači ništa konstruktivno. 
Ja sa detetom razgovaram o nečemu do momenta kad kažem "to ne znam" ili vidim da ga ta tema više ne zanima. Ako će dete tako saznati više od vršnjaka pa se razlikovati - I can live with that.

----------


## Jelena

> Čija je to uputa?


Logopeda. Ali nisam ja to zlonamjerno doživjela, žena je bila jako uredu. Pokušala mi je na nekim primjerima pomoći jednostavnije nešto objasniti. Nije niti u krivu skroz. Moj osobni problem je što kad me pita što je nešto, ja ne mogu odgovoriti da je to "ZA nešto", nego je to "NEŠTO za nešto". A kad kreneš s nekim imenicama, onda to bude komplicirano. Npr. - što je čaša? ne mogu odgovoriti da se iz tog pije, nego ću reći da je to staklena posuda iz koje se pije. Ili kad me pita kako nešto radi, ja pokušam objasniti, tako da on koristi izraze tipa elektromotor, ispušni plinovi, vodena para, polako shvaća geografske pojmove, odnosno ne znam koliko shvaća, ali puno pita - kako se zove ovo mjesto, a kako se sve ovo okolo zove - npr. ovo je Zabok, a svo okolo je Zagorje. Al ode tema ukrivo... U svakom slučaju jučer me ispitivao što su vitamini i čemu služe. Nemojte me pitati kako sam to objašnjavala, jer ću opet ja postati tema  :Laughing:

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je to super. Tako i sama pokušavam, kada mogu.

----------


## pulinka

> Logopeda. Ali nisam ja to zlonamjerno doživjela, žena je bila jako uredu. Pokušala mi je na nekim primjerima pomoći jednostavnije nešto objasniti. Nije niti u krivu skroz. Moj osobni problem je što kad me pita što je nešto, ja ne mogu odgovoriti da je to "ZA nešto", nego je to "NEŠTO za nešto". A kad kreneš s nekim imenicama, onda to bude komplicirano. Npr. - što je čaša? ne mogu odgovoriti da se iz tog pije, nego ću reći da je to staklena posuda iz koje se pije. Ili kad me pita kako nešto radi, ja pokušam objasniti, tako da on koristi izraze tipa elektromotor, ispušni plinovi, vodena para, polako shvaća geografske pojmove, odnosno ne znam koliko shvaća, ali puno pita - kako se zove ovo mjesto, a kako se sve ovo okolo zove - npr. ovo je Zabok, a svo okolo je Zagorje. Al ode tema ukrivo... U svakom slučaju jučer me ispitivao što su vitamini i čemu služe. Nemojte me pitati kako sam to objašnjavala, jer ću opet ja postati tema


Ma u redu je to sve, objašnjavati sažeto, sa što manje reči, da dete ne izgubi pažnju, to su dobri saveti i ne mislim ni ja da su zlonamerni, ali, ne može se sva komunikacija ni svesti na to uputstvo. 
Tj. ako roditelji međusobno pričaju određenim rečnikom i na određeni način, dete će pre ili kasnije  poželeti da ih razume i uključi se sa njima što ravnopravnije. 
I eto, vitamini, da se vratim na temu, a zašto ne bi dete čulo da je neka hrana super za nas jer u njoj ima nečeg što nam pomaže da ostanemo zdravi, a neka druga hrana toga korisnog nimalo nema? 
Deca puno toga pitaju, i puno toga možda ne razumeju ili pogrešno protumače, ali ja isto mislim da je bolje da pitaju, i deset puta ako ih zanima, nego da prestanu da pitaju jer nikad ne dobiju odgovor.

----------


## Jelena

> Ma u redu je to sve, objašnjavati sažeto, sa što manje reči, da dete ne izgubi pažnju, to su dobri saveti i ne mislim ni ja da su zlonamerni, ali, ne može se sva komunikacija ni svesti na to uputstvo. 
> Tj. ako roditelji međusobno pričaju određenim rečnikom i na određeni način, dete će pre ili kasnije  poželeti da ih razume i uključi se sa njima što ravnopravnije. 
> I eto, vitamini, da se vratim na temu, a zašto ne bi dete čulo da je neka hrana super za nas jer u njoj ima nečeg što nam pomaže da ostanemo zdravi, a neka druga hrana toga korisnog nimalo nema? 
> Deca puno toga pitaju, i puno toga možda ne razumeju ili pogrešno protumače, ali ja isto mislim da je bolje da pitaju, i deset puta ako ih zanima, nego da prestanu da pitaju jer nikad ne dobiju odgovor.


pulinka, tako i ja mislim. I znam da se stvari iz ranog djetinjstva jako dobro sjećam i sada, a što sam kasnije nešto naučila sve sam brže zaboravljala. Ali, ja moram sebe kontrolirati. Jer ja ne stanem prirodno kod toga da su vitamini korisni da naraste veliki i da bude zdrav, što mislim da je prilagođeno njegovom uzrastu, nego mu i nabrojim vitamine, pa počnem objašnjavati u kojoj hrani ima kojeg i onda zapnem kod vitamina D i tek tu se sjetim da sam ga pretjerala kad zaustim da mu objasnim da to i nije pravi vitamin jer ga naše tijelo može samo proizvesti ako je dovoljno izloženo sunčevom svjetlu, a ostale moraš kroz hranu uzimati. Eto to zbilja nije njemu prilagođeno. A još je to i tema koja nije iz moje struke ili hobija. Kad mi uleti u neka područja, stvarno pretjeram. Meni treba energija da promislim kako da mu spustim na prilagođenu razinu i ako sam umorna, automatski odgovaram na postavljeno pitanje najbolje što znam. MM me samo pogleda, teta u vrtiću kaže - i dobro i tu sad stanite. Kad sam OK, onda svjesno treniram, ali kad nisam, onda se zapetljam.

----------


## pulinka

Hahah, srećom meni je starija od rođenja totalno kratke pažnje i neće nikog slušati ni sekund duže nego što joj je zanimljivo, tako da sam vrlo brzo uvežbala jezgrovito objašnjavanje, inače je meni prirodno da sve raspredam nadugačko, a MM je još gori. 
I opet dobijem "da znaju više nego što im treba". A jbg.

----------


## Lili75

Jelena,
Malac ti je super a super mi je i da ti imaš toliko volje i energije sve tako potanko objašnjavat.

----------


## casa

Mislim ja sam svoje s tri,  četiri počela i naučila čitati i pisati,  znaju grčku mitologiju bolje od gimnazijalaca,  ili pak kako izračunati koliko pločica ti treba za sobu. Jednako tako sam teškom mukom naučila kad je znanstvena istina nebitna.  O tome sam govorila.  Ne piju sok ne jer je to nezdravo jer eto iako je nezdravo piti toliko mlijeka,  piju ga.  Sok ne piju jer iako mogu racionalizirati meni jednostavno smeta. Njima je lakše prihvatiti da mami smeta nego razumjeti zašto.  A i ta pitanja kad vide da prijatelji jedu, nisu ona gdje ih zanima nutritivna vrijednost već kako biti dio ekipe.  Bar tako moji pristupaju.  Pa je onda i odgovor takav. 
Meni je logoped daavno objasnio da je razgovor s vlastitim djetetom uvijek prvenstveno emocionalna potreba,  a ne intelektualna.  Oni koji su učitelji imaju tu tendenciju biti to i djeci si.  I tu se pokušavam zaustaviti. Nakon godina prakse eto došla sam do tog da neke stvari branim jer branim.

----------


## Lili75

a *casa* i ti si mi legenda.  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Taj stav 'branim jer branim' je meni isto odlican za toleranciju. Ako pokusavam racionalizovati i logicki sve objasniti, onda dolazi i do toga da drugi roditelji nekad nisu 'u pravu', a to je meni licno nesto cemu ne zelim (sama si branim jer branim) da izlazem svoju decu.

----------


## Kaae

> ja bih na ulazu u parkove stavila znak zabrane unošenja hrane i bog te veseli, nek jede tko što hoće. u svoja 4 zida!


Glasam da svuda zabranimo hranu, osim po kucama :D

----------


## jelena.O

I na kaj bi se to svelo? Nitko ne bi išo izvan kuće više od 2-4 sata, glupost.
Po tome bi i cicanje trebalo uraditi u četiri zida,?

----------


## pulinka

> Taj stav 'branim jer branim' je meni isto odlican za toleranciju. Ako pokusavam racionalizovati i logicki sve objasniti, *onda dolazi i do toga da drugi roditelji nekad nisu 'u pravu', a to je meni licno nesto cemu ne zelim (sama si branim jer branim) da izlazem svoju decu*.


Razumem ja i tebe i casu, ali ne znam da li zaista uspevate da prenesete tu ideju "da su svi roditelji u pravu" na decu na taj način? Evo na junk hrani:
Ako mama zabranjuje junk jer je tako najbolje za njenu decu, a druga mama ne brani junk, verovatno i ona misli da je tako najbolje za njenu decu, zar ne? 
U dečjim glavama sigurno jedna od te dve mame greši, zar ne?

Posebna priča je to što je meni to pogrešan vid tolerancije. Pa objektivno, postoje roditelji koji u nekim momentima, situacijama i odlukama "nisu u pravu" i nemam ništa protiv da to moje dete i zaključi. Jer ne želim da dete odraste sa logikom da je dovoljno promeniti svoj život iz porodice A u porodicu B pa da junk odjednom postane zdrava hrana, pojasevi u autu nepotrebni a dim cigarete npr. bezazlen, a sve u cilju tolerancije tuđih izbora.

----------


## AdioMare

a šta ti, jele, fakat nemoš, a da ne jedeš po javnim mjestima? ne mislim na sladoled koji pojedeš dok šetaš jarunom, recimo. 
da ti budem iskrena, sudim po sebi, da, mi najčešće jedemo kod sebe doma, kod nekog doma, u školi, u vrtiću, u studentskoj menzi, u kantini na poslu, u autu ako zagusti... nekako baš da se mora jesti obrok u parku i na ulici (ili na klupi u arena centru :D) mi je stvarno krajnja nužda, ono, čovjek pobjegao iz gladi, dočepao se hrane i ako je tako, to opraštam! :Cool: 
bebama je, jasno, dozvoljeno sisati bilo kad i bilo gdje. otkud ti, jele, sebe da staviš u tu kategoriju bebe, šta ti je, šta si tako ćudljiva i nepredvidiva? ono, malo ti padne šećer, a ti u plač pa te muž nuna i hrani dok ne prestaneš plakati?  
nitko ne bi išao van više od 2-4 sata?! meni je više problem kad me negdje u gradu potjera pišati, da izvineš. pa opet, odem u wc, ne pišam na parkiralištu niti u parku, zar ne? ili?  :Grin:

----------


## sasa

ovo o objašnjavanju izbora. ako mama od prijateljice voli cajke, a mi samo operu, ja neću djetetu reći da majka od prijateljice sluša trash muziku nego ću reći da svatko bira muziku prema svojim željama i da se meni sviđa opera, a njoj cajke.
no smokići nisu u toj kategoriji jer za razliku od cajki štete zdravlju. pa nemam nikakvih problema da kažem da mi smokiće ne jedmo jer sunezdravi. ako me pita izrijekom da li to znači da mama od prijateljice svaki dan daje nezdravu hranu prijateljici reći ću također da. i onda naravno dodati obješnjenje da svi ljudi ponekad rade i nezdrave stvari iz raznoraznih motivacija...

----------


## n.grace

AM  :lool:

----------


## mim

> Posebna priča je to što je meni to pogrešan vid tolerancije. Pa objektivno, postoje roditelji koji u nekim momentima, situacijama i odlukama "nisu u pravu" i nemam ništa protiv da to moje dete i zaključi. Jer ne želim da dete odraste sa logikom da je dovoljno promeniti svoj život iz porodice A u porodicu B pa da junk odjednom postane zdrava hrana, pojasevi u autu nepotrebni a dim cigarete npr. bezazlen, a sve u cilju tolerancije tuđih izbora.


Potpis. Što bi *Maria* rekla-prestara sam da klimam glavom na sve izrečeno i učinjeno da bih se uklopila ili (sačuvajbože!!) nekom rekla da nije u pravu. Ako to nije. Roditelj koji daje junk jednostavno nije u pravu, ne čini dobro, a na nama kao roditeljima je da to VLASTITOM djetetu ukažemo i tražimo da se poštuju pravila koja smo odredili. Hoće li tu biti više objašnjavanja ili manje-nije toliko važno. 

A ovo o čemu *Jelena* priča.....ne vidim da se netko bunio kako se po parkićima nude cice drugoj djeci osim vlastitom. I nije istina da se ne može biti izvan kuće bez hrane. Može. Na vlastitom pikniku, izletu, veselici...ne u parkiću. Uzmimo samo za primjer alergičare. Mora li zaista dijete alergično na kikiriki doći u dodir sa spravom koju je diralo drugo dijete koje je netom prije jelo Smoki? Moraju li ti roditelji izbjegavati parkove samo zato jer drugi roditelji hrane djecu smećem? Što da je *Kaae* u parkiću sa svojom djecom? Ako joj dijete dobije anafilaksu-tko je kriv? Ona koja nije pazila? Naravno da ne! A nisam vidjela da roditelji brišu ruke djeci NAKON što konzumiraju alergenu hranu.

----------


## n.grace

> ovo o objašnjavanju izbora. ako mama od prijateljice voli cajke, a mi samo operu, ja neću djetetu reći da majka od prijateljice sluša trash muziku nego ću reći da svatko bira muziku prema svojim željama i da se meni sviđa opera, a njoj cajke.


ja im velim da svatko bira muziku po svom ukusu, a da je nešto od toga trash  :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

> Razumem ja i tebe i casu, ali ne znam da li zaista uspevate da prenesete tu ideju "da su svi roditelji u pravu" na decu na taj način? Evo na junk hrani:
> Ako mama zabranjuje junk jer je tako najbolje za njenu decu, a druga mama ne brani junk, verovatno i ona misli da je tako najbolje za njenu decu, zar ne? 
> U dečjim glavama sigurno jedna od te dve mame greši, zar ne?


drugoj mami prehrana vjerojatno nije važna pa zato ne brani junk
ovoj prvoj mami prehrana jeste važna i zato brani

mislim, analogno se može primjeniti na svaki životni aspekt i svako ograničenje koje postavljamo djeci - iz nekog razloga su nam važna i zato ih postavljamo
e sad, treba li ulaziti u razloge ili ne, ja sam više struja da djeca zaslužuju objašnjenje, i vjerojatno je to obojano mojim vlastitim iskustvom u djetinstvu gdje nisam dobivala nikakva objašnjenja nego isključivo roditeljski autoritet

uostalom, osobno ne mislim da je roditeljski autoritet neka nedodirljiva dogma, mislim da roditelji mogu priznati djeci da u nekim stvarima griješe
primjerice, pušenje se ne može objasniti djeci ni na koji drugi način osim - ja smijem a ti ne smiješ jer je za tebe loše
mislim da nijedan roditelj ovdje, bio pušač ili ne, ne bi želio da njegovo dijete odraste u pušača
po meni, roditeljski autoritet roditelja pušača koji djetetu govori da se pušiti ne smije uopće nema pokrića
pri tome mi nije namjera osuđivati pušače nego jednostavno pokazati kako autoritet može biti nepostojan

----------


## pulinka

> drugoj mami prehrana vjerojatno nije važna pa zato ne brani junk
> ovoj prvoj mami prehrana jeste važna i zato brani


Pa to je jasno meni odrasloj, ali dete opet dođe do istog pitanja: koja mama greši, ona kojoj je je prehrana važna ili ona kojoj nije? 
Sigurno da dete neće zaključiti da je super što je njegovoj mami bitna prehrana, nego da je super biti član porodice koja žvaće smokiće svaki dan.
Čemu praviti od sebe babarogu, samo zato da bi tuđe roditeljske odluke izgledale neutralno?

----------


## čokolada

Čekaj, vi stvarno u ime tolerancije imate problem djetetu reći da postoje roditelji koji ne rade za dobrobit djeteta? Pa meni je to jedno  od glavnih odgojnih pomagala! Neću mikad ni pomisliti, a kamoli reći da zbog mekih postupaka određeni roditelj ne voli svoje dijete, ali da mu šteti fizički ili emocionalno, to stvarno nemam problema izraziti.

----------


## čokolada

m=n

----------


## jelena.O

> a šta ti, jele, fakat nemoš, a da ne jedeš po javnim mjestima? ne mislim na sladoled koji pojedeš dok šetaš jarunom, recimo. 
> da ti budem iskrena, sudim po sebi, da, mi najčešće jedemo kod sebe doma, kod nekog doma, u školi, u vrtiću, u studentskoj menzi, u kantini na poslu, u autu ako zagusti... nekako baš da se mora jesti obrok u parku i na ulici (ili na klupi u arena centru :D) mi je stvarno krajnja nužda, ono, čovjek pobjegao iz gladi, dočepao se hrane i ako je tako, to opraštam!
> bebama je, jasno, dozvoljeno sisati bilo kad i bilo gdje. otkud ti, jele, sebe da staviš u tu kategoriju bebe, šta ti je, šta si tako ćudljiva i nepredvidiva? ono, malo ti padne šećer, a ti u plač pa te muž nuna i hrani dok ne prestaneš plakati?  
> nitko ne bi išao van više od 2-4 sata?! meni je više problem kad me negdje u gradu potjera pišati, da izvineš. pa opet, odem u wc, ne pišam na parkiralištu niti u parku, zar ne? ili?


Jel sam to ja jele?
Moji jedu sladoled ili doma,rijetko u šetnji
Pričam priču ako si duže negdje,recimo mi sad preko vikenda smo bili svugdje i svugdje smo nosili hranu jer smo cijeli dan bili vani,kaj bi ja u tom slučaju trebala raditi?
Jedan dan se muž sjetio hajmo na picu,velim neidemo nemam ništa konkretno sa sobom za malog,ne bi on tebe gledala dok razvlsčiš po njoj,i išli smo drugi dan,jer sam spsnirsla i uzela dodatnu klipu za njega
U autu u većini slučajeva ne dam da jedu,jer moji su pravi pajceki.
I da vidim da se referiraš na mene kao velike osobe,meni u danu treba samo određena količina vode,ali pričam priču o djeci i alergičsrima
I ja sam puno put tu navela da me strah penjačica koje su premazane smokijem,pa i sladoledom,kao i razdraganih maženja s djecom koji isto konzumiraju,ali sva sreća da moji nisu maze bar po ovom drugom pitanju.
Kod mene je alergen i tebi bezazleni krumpir ili kruh .....

----------


## n.grace

> Čekaj, vi stvarno u ime tolerancije imate problem djetetu reći da postoje roditelji koji ne rade za dobrobit djeteta? Pa meni je to jedno  od glavnih odgojnih pomagala! Neću mikad ni pomisliti, a kamoli reći da zbog mekih postupaka određeni roditelj ne voli svoje dijete, ali da mu šteti fizički ili emocionalno, to stvarno nemam problema izraziti.


dođoh ovo napisati pa ću te samo iksati

----------


## AdioMare

> Jel sam to ja jele?
> Moji jedu sladoled ili doma,rijetko u šetnji
> Pričam priču ako si duže negdje,recimo mi sad preko vikenda smo bili svugdje i svugdje smo nosili hranu jer smo cijeli dan bili vani,kaj bi ja u tom slučaju trebala raditi?
> Jedan dan se muž sjetio hajmo na picu,velim neidemo nemam ništa konkretno sa sobom za malog,*ne bi on tebe gledala dok razvlsčiš po njoj,i išli smo drugi dan,jer sam spsnirsla i uzela dodatnu klipu za njega*
> U autu u većini slučajeva ne dam da jedu,jer moji su pravi pajceki.
> I da vidim da se referiraš na mene kao velike osobe,meni u danu treba samo određena količina vode,ali pričam priču o djeci i alergičsrima
> I ja sam puno put tu navela da me strah penjačica koje su premazane smokijem,pa i sladoledom,kao i razdraganih maženja s djecom koji isto konzumiraju,ali sva sreća da moji nisu maze bar po ovom drugom pitanju.
> Kod mene je alergen i tebi bezazleni krumpir ili kruh .....


da, na tebe sam mislila. i mislim da pričaš o stvarima koje su ili rijetke ili nisu svakodnevne. niti si svaki dan u tjednu cijeli dan vani (nisi, jer kad bi bila na poslu, u autu, u vrtiću, u školi) niti su sva djeca tako ekstremno alergična na hranu poput tvoje djece. ali to nije ni važno, jesi li alergičan malo i rijetko ili puno i često, kada pričamo o iznimnim stvarima valjda je to jasno. i da, rijetko koje dijete će te cukati za rukav da mu odvadiš malo riže u šaku, ali sa ovim ostalim stvarima koje se navode jest problem, realan i konkretan.
evo to ti je odgovor na ovo što sam uspjela razumjeti ili naslutiti da pišeš. neke stvari se jednostavno ne daju razumjeti i nečitke su i nerazumljive do bola.

----------


## Jelena

> Posebna priča je to što je meni to pogrešan vid tolerancije. Pa objektivno, postoje roditelji koji u nekim momentima, situacijama i odlukama "nisu u pravu" i nemam ništa protiv da to moje dete i zaključi. Jer ne želim da dete odraste sa logikom da je dovoljno promeniti svoj život iz porodice A u porodicu B pa da junk odjednom postane zdrava hrana, pojasevi u autu nepotrebni a dim cigarete npr. bezazlen, a sve u cilju tolerancije tuđih izbora.


Tu se prepoznajem u svojoj (ne)ispravnosti. Mi inzistiramo na kacigi na biciklu. Na mali nije letargični vozač, nego traži izazove dok juri (npr. diže noge na stražnju osovinu dok se spušta nizbrdo), i kaciga je već višekratno napravila svoje. I kad se vozi u sjedalici, isto obavezno ide kaciga. Ali MI ne nosimo kacige na biciklima. Znam da bismo trebali.

----------


## jelena.O

Pa eto nisam stalno vani ali sad sam kontinuirano pet dana bila van nekog prostora od osam ujutro do devet pol desetljeća navečer,nije li to dovoljno?
Faze utješi imenjskinjo i mi inzistiramo na kacigama i moji uvijek pitaju zakaj drugi nemaju.ujefmo kad se moji veći znaju voziti s nećacima uvijek im uvalimo kacige

----------


## AdioMare

> Pa eto nisam stalno vani ali sad sam kontinuirano pet dana bila van nekog prostora od osam ujutro do devet pol desetljeća navečer,nije li to dovoljno?
> Faze utješi imenjskinjo i mi inzistiramo na kacigama i moji uvijek pitaju zakaj drugi nemaju.ujefmo kad se moji veći znaju voziti s nećacima uvijek im uvalimo kacige


ne znam, jelena. 
moraš mi sve detaljno reći gdje ste bili, zašto ste cijeli dan bili vani, ako si bila od v do v vani kada si stigla skuhati neku zdravu hranu za ponijeti i to još za sva 3 obroka? je li ti ta hrana uopće nakon tako dugo stajanja nutritivno vrijedna, koliko je to zdravo više djeci dati jesti nešto što ti stoji u zdjelici u svakakvim uvjetima i temperaturama, možda bi i o tome trebalo porazmisliti kada imaš malu djecu alergičare i crve u gujici, šta ja znam?  :Undecided: 
nekako se ipak prikloniš djetetovoj dobrobiti, a šta je to kod vas, ja ti ne znam. i može li se tvoje kućno pravilo primjenjivati na javni prostor ili se na javnim površinama treba prikladno ponašati, to je isto pitanje. u koje ja neću ulaziti. kažem, glad je glad, a ja nisam svetica.

----------


## pulinka

A majko mila, jelena, jel to autocorrect kod tebe ili šta, zvučiš kao Google translate  :Shock:

----------


## AdioMare

da ne bi mislila ozbiljno da mi se moraš ispovijedati, šalila sam se. sjetim se uvijek kako ti voliš ispitivati ljude na temama iz čiste znatiželje, a s temom nema veze.

----------


## n.grace

> A majko mila, jelena, jel to autocorrect kod tebe ili šta, zvučiš kao Google translate


 :lool: 
nema tu pomoći, pulinka

----------


## kli_kli

Ne pokleknem ja u ime tolerancije ni sa cim, a deci objasnjavam sve kako JA mislim da je realno, racionalno, logicno. Koristila sam hiperbole da bih istakla da je vecina tih stavova zaista uverenje i da je bitno da shvate da moje uverenje (koliko god cinjenica ja poznavala) nije bolje od tvog uverenja, jer iz toga onda proizilazi mnogosto drugih kategorizacija. Mislim da cak nikad detetu nisam rekla bukvalno 'branim jer branim' ali sigurno jesam rekla da ne zelim da ulazim u evaluaciju necijih roditeljskih uverenja. Inace sam dosledna sto se mojih uverenja tice.
Sto se tice losih stvari koje roditelji mogu da urade deci ili prema deci, deca to i sama vide odrastanjem, nema potrebe da ih ja tome 'ucim'. 
A sto se hrane u parkicu tice, nisam konkretno o tome jer s cetvoro dece i sva kontinenta stvarno se previse toga desavalo da bih mogla sumirati. Ali recimo dok je Luna bila neverbalna, cesto bi trazila keks i nesebicno ga u socijalne svrhe razdelila po igralistu. Isto tako je nosila i 'magic wands' i delila ih. To je za nju znacilo 'tu sam, s vama, hajde da se igramo'. Isto potpuno i s keksom i s magicnim stapicima. Naravno da sam je pustala.

----------


## maria71

Jelena ima free style  na forumu.

----------


## jelena.O

I u životu
Mare a kaj bi ja trebala napraviti ak otiđem na otok na kom   nema dućana a i da ima jedino kaj mu mogu kupiti je banana.
Ujedno prvo je pojeo kuhane stvari za ručak koje su skuhane to jutro,a kasnije je jeo voće,suho voće i slične stvari koje su jestive u svako doba dana,i ne treba ih posebno čuvati.

----------


## Kaae

Joj, Jelena, malo sam se zezala, da budem iskrena.

Naravno da ne ocekujem da netko zabrani jelo u parkovima, a ni ne ocekujem da se _selo_ brine za moju djecu; brinem ja, koliko god mogu, a uz to ih od najranijih dana ucim da jedu ono sto im dam ja (i osobe X i Y, Z...) i da je to tako jer tako mora biti, zbog alergije. Oduvijek i slusaju da od pogresne hrane eventualno mogu i umrijeti. 

Ali bilo bi mi sasvim zgodno  kad bi ljudi u parkovima jeli na nekim mjestima za jelo. Tu kod nas uvijek postoje neke piknik klupe i vecina stvarno sjedne pa jede tamo. Neki operu ruke, neki obrisu, neki ne... ali ok, tako nam je i u ducanima, kod doktora, gdje god. Ne znam tko je gdje sto jeo i sto nije pocistio za sobom. Ako vidim da netko trci po parku s peanut butter sendvicem ili jede nesto drugo sto odmah prepoznajem kao nas alergen, odem. Hebi ga, nema druge.

----------


## pulinka

> Ne pokleknem ja u ime tolerancije ni sa cim, a deci objasnjavam sve kako JA mislim da je realno, racionalno, logicno. Koristila sam hiperbole da bih istakla da je vecina tih stavova zaista uverenje i da je bitno da shvate da *moje uverenje (koliko god cinjenica ja poznavala) nije bolje od tvog uverenja,* jer iz toga onda proizilazi mnogosto drugih kategorizacija.


Možda ne govorimo o istoj stvari, ali ja i dalje mislim da je ovakva relativizacija opasna. Neka uverenja jesu "bolja" od drugih, prosto u smislu da su tačnija i objektivnija ako su bazirana na činjenicama, a u krajnjoj liniji i bolja su ako čine bolje detetu, ili mu bar ne štete.

U hiperboli (ne tako nemogućoj): ako se dvogodišnjaku da da pojede u cugu 300g Milka čokolade, kakva god da su meni ili tebi uverenja, detetu će vrlo ubrzo nenormalno skočiti šećer u krvi i promeniće ponašanje - to je objektivna činjenica, koju moje ili tvoje uverenje neće promeniti. 
A ako je dvogodišnjaku svakodnevno dozvoljeno i omogućeno da smaže tih 300g u cugu, svakodnevni nenormalni skok šećera u krvi će se pre ili kasnije negativno ispoljiti na ćelije pankreasa, bez obzira kakva o tome bila uverenja njegovih roditelja. 

Samo što je većina roditelja uverenja da dvogodišnjak ne treba da smaže 300g Milke svakodnevno. 
Ali deo roditelja će odmahnuti rukom jer ne veruju da se detetu nešto loše dešava, i njihov dvogodišnjak će svakodnevno da tamani po 300g u cugu. 
Kako ja mogu reći da su njihova uverenja jednako dobra kao i ostala, kad nemaju blage veze sa realnošću?

----------


## jelena.O

Kaj može tak malo dete smatrati tak veliku milku
Pitam jer takve nebuloze mi nisu pale na pamet
Veliki je u toj dobi jeo čokoladu ali štedljivo ,Max 100 gr mjesečno,klinci nisu ni okusili čokoladu do šest,a najmanji neće do osam

----------


## tangerina

apsolutno se slažem s pulinkom
samo što je to jasno kad se radi o 300grama čokolade, ali ako se radi o dva prutića kinder čokolade svaki dan, onda već dođemo do osobne procjene, nekima to nije big deal ako se dijete inače ok hrani, a nekima je to već daleko previše i nezdravo,stvaranje loše navike itd

----------


## pulinka

Jelena, napisala sam odmah da je hiperbola, preterivanje (mada kad pogledam one rijalitije o ljudima od 300kg, mislim da i nije preterivanje...).
Tangerina, slažem se, većinom su to nijanse koje su manje više ok, ali postoje i ekstremi na obe strane, i mislim da detetu treba da bude jasno da su ekstremi ekstremi, a ne da je baš svako uverenje jednako validno.

----------


## AdioMare

> Mare a kaj bi ja trebala napraviti ak otiđem na otok na kom   nema dućana a i da ima jedino kaj mu mogu kupiti je banana.


isto što i onaj tko u dućanu može kupiti bilo što i dijete mu smije sve jesti. 
drugim riječima: ako nema keksa i smokija u parku i po ulici, što bi bilo riže?! samo zato što ti dijete ne jede potencijalne alergene može jesti na klupi u parku, a ostali ne bi trebali jer jedu junk? pa ne bih baš rekla.
zato je najbolje da jedemo svak u svoja 4 zida ili negdje poskrivečki, da nitko ne vidi, i neka si misle šta smo upravo pojeli!  :Wink: 


ja bih samo još dodala na temu da su slatkiši i limunići stvarno crni đavo i da sad krećem ispočetka nikad ih ne bih dala djeci ni da probaju, ni tuđoj, ni svojoj. sad, kad neke stvari vidim i znam, imam nešto utakmica u nogama i osobno iskustvo. meni, što kaže tang da svatko ima svoju granicu, su sokovi najgore zlo. domaći kolač i sladoled mi spada u najmanje zlo ako nisu česti, a kad negdje pita čašu soka, vrag me odnese. 
tu, naravno, ne mislim na malu djecu nego veliku. mala djeca ništa od toga ne bi nikada ni probala.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam rekla da moji ne jedu u parku,osim ako nismo tamo cijeli dan,ko i na plaži,ja sam od onih koji su po cijele dane na plaži ali u hladu,kaj i tad ne bi smjela ništ zet,dok će tvoje dete brujiti po pecivima,kroasanima i dl
Velim mene nije briga kaj drugi jedu ako ne ugrožavaju moje,čak i moji stariji smiju jest sve osim kikirikija ali da ne ugrožavaju klince to vrijedi i za muža

----------


## casa

A gle,  ja bih radije da pojedu vrećicu cipsa nego da budu cijeli dan na plaži.  I to su uvjerenja.  I naravno da nisu sva jednako kvalitetna za dječju dobrobit,  ali ipak je puuuno u oku promatrača.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja sam rekla da moji ne jedu u parku,*osim ako nismo tamo cijeli dan*,ko i na plaži,ja sam od onih koji su po cijele dane na plaži ali u hladu,kaj i tad ne bi smjela ništ zet,dok će tvoje dete brujiti po pecivima,kroasanima i dl
> Velim mene nije briga kaj drugi jedu ako ne ugrožavaju moje,čak i moji stariji smiju jest sve osim kikirikija ali da ne ugrožavaju klince to vrijedi i za muža


pa ja to i kažem, ne možemo parkove i plaže prilagođavati sebi i svojim navikama, valjda se mi moramo prilagoditi, na javnom smo mjestu.
po meni se na plažama niti u parkovima ne jede, a ako se jede, onda se povučeš negdje gdje nikome ne smetaš i pojedeš diskretno. nadam se da me sad nećeš pitati je li to vrijedi i za kukuricu i bih li ja zabranila krafnu. 
i ne, ne mislim da se mora jesti stalno nešto, da se par sati ne može bez hrane. naravno, ne bih dijete odvela u park ako nije ručalo ili pojelo nešto prije toga. pobrinem se da nije gladno, pa onda idemo van. 
 a ovo kad iz vrtića ide ravno u park i rasprostire po stolu svoje čokoladno-keksi-delicije ili kruh i paštetu jer mu se ne da ići doma ili misli da je i to hrana koju jedu djeca, a što reći. 
ja bih stavila znak zabrane za to na ulasku u park. nema i bog, kad misliš da možeš tu kao da si doma. a doma, naravno, možemo što god želimo.

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena ima free style  na forumu.


Ajoj  :Laughing:

----------


## casa

Ali,  adiomare,  na javnim mjestima vrijede pravila koja su većini prihvatljiva.  A većina je prihvatljivo da se na njima može jesti.  Nije da većina park roditelja ne donosi hranu pa da ta neka manjina smara ostale.  Eto meni bi bilo potpuno prihvatljivo da na plaže djeca ispod tri godine ne smiju između 11 i 4 jer im to objektivno šteti. Svejedno razumijem da je plaža javni prostor.  Možemo kažnjavati one koji bacaju otpatke i u parku i na plaži,  ali zabraniti roditeljima da hrane vlastitu djecu mene zastrašuje.

----------


## AdioMare

Ma ne boj se, bar se mene ne moraš bojati. Sad malo idemo u neke bezvezne krajnosti. Činjenica je da postoje mjesta gdje se ti ne možeš ponašati kao doma, a ne gdje bi ti netko nešto branio. Ipak, prije svega, moraš imati obzira i prema drugima koji koriste iste javne površine a koje su, recimo, primarne namjene za odmor, igru i šetnju.
Naravno da se tamo može još svašta raditi.
Ali kad nastane problem kao iz prvog posta onda se možemo pretjerivati do besvjesti. 
Najlakše je reći reci djetetu neka kaže ne, hvala. Ma daj, djetetu? Pa meni je teško odoljeti stvarima za koje znam da mi štete, pa ću nekome tko ima problem kao iz prvog posta reći pa nauči svoje dijete reći ne, hvala. Pa daj ti jedi tamo iza ograde, šta stavljaš pred nos kutiju napolitanki slatkoranom djetetu koje to ne bi pojelo da toga nema. Jer naprosto toga tamo ne treba biti, u parku su djeca prvenstveno da se druže i igraju.

----------


## AdioMare

Majka nahraniti svoje dijete napolitankama i čipsom i keksom. Ne vjerujem šta čitam.
A nahraniti dijete hranom, ako nije sisa ili bočica ili eto ta kukurica što sam ju spomenula, je jako nespretno i nehigijenski u parku.

----------


## mim

> Ali,  adiomare,  na javnim mjestima vrijede pravila koja su većini prihvatljiva.  A većina je prihvatljivo da se na njima može jesti.  Nije da većina park roditelja ne donosi hranu pa da ta neka manjina smara ostale.  Eto meni bi bilo potpuno prihvatljivo da na plaže djeca ispod tri godine ne smiju između 11 i 4 jer im to objektivno šteti. Svejedno razumijem da je plaža javni prostor.  Možemo kažnjavati one koji bacaju otpatke i u parku i na plaži,*  ali zabraniti roditeljima da hrane vlastitu djecu mene zastrašuje*.


Nitko ne želi zabraniti roditeljima da HRANE djecu. Ali bih ja sankcionirala trpanje djeteta junkom. Jučer sam se sjetila ove teme: na semaforu stoje mama (cca 120 kg i tridesetak godina) i sin (cca 55 kg, oko sedam godina). Natrpati dijete toliko da kao prvoškolac bude opako pretio bih kaznila i stavila bih tu obitelj pod nadzor, a dijete liječila od pretilosti. Očito su prehrambene navike obitelji učinile svoje. Što slijedi tom djetetu? Ateroskleroza s 20, infarkt miokarna s 30? Ne znamo, ali sretno i zdravo sigurno neće biti. 
I onda bi zbog tolerancije trebali reći da ta mama ne radi ništa loše djetetu??? Pa ubija ga! Da, to je loše i tu nestaje sva moja tolerancija.

----------


## newmom

Znaci ovako...

Nemajka si ako: 

1) dajes djetetu smokice,keksice,sokice, jer to znaci da ne gledas na prehranu  da ne maris za to 
2) ako ne brises za djetetom A,sprave u parku, jer je mozda dijete B alergicno na nesto sta je dijete A prija toga jelo (o kikirikiju je bila rijec)
3) ako nosis hranu djetetu u parku ili na plazu
4) ako dijete vodis na plazu od 11-4 sati
5) ako dijete ima kila viska a pogotovu ako ga ima i majka, onda se dijete treba cak i oduzeti

..samo par primjera sta mi je ostalo u glavi, izvinjavam se ako sam nesto zaboravila..necu vam morati reci da slobodno dodate nesto,ako sam zaboravila, jer cete to sigurno uciniti

ovako..

1) postoje mame koje davaju svome dijetetu smokice,keksice i sokice...te mame znaju svome dijetu reci NE i pred drugim roditeljima, jer im nije problem NE BITI dio tog drustva i nije ih briga sta drugi misle. Te mame NE nose slatkise i smokije po parkovima samo zato sto im je neugodno jer „drugi ponesu svaki put pa da i ti pocastis“. Te mame imaju svoje principe i ne pokleknu samo zato sto i drugi roditelji tako rade kme kme..

2) Ako je tako treba se i brisati za djetetom koji „šnjufa“ i desinficirati spravu jer neko vodi u parkic svoje dijete koje ima malu gripicu pa se moje razboli jer eto dijete A je kihnulo u ruku i dira tobogan i njegova mama ne obrise za njime, pa dijete B za njim dira i kasnije se isto razboli...REALNO: drage mame trcite i brisite za dijetetom ako se bojite. I
moj je alergicar..i meni je zao te dijece a i nas mama, jer uvijek moramo paziti i imati neki strah sasobom..ali ocekivati da i druga mama koja me ne poznaje brise okolo jer sta ako je neko dijete...sta ako sta ako.....to mi zvuci smijesno. Nazalost „nosimo taj kriz“...sutimo trcimo i pazimo i to je to. Dovoljno mi je moje dijete da se brinem i pazim, kamoli 30 tudjih, nek ih pazi njihova mama.

3&4) ja ne zivim na moru nazalost, kad uzmem tjedan ili deset dana odmora i idem na more onda sam cijeli dan tamo! Pobrinem se za svoje dijete da pije vodu, da ruca, da spava da je u hladu da ga sunce ne uhvati i sve pet. pripremim se da sam ja mirne glave kako cu i sta cu i ok je...kupim sebi i muzu hrpu slanaca jer to ovdije nema a meni je predobro i jedva cekam gricnuti jedan..i nakon toga odma coksicu...na godisnjem sam..jedem gdje hocu,uzivam, na plazi sam..kada mi dijete bude dovoljno veliko dat cu i njemu koju cokoladicu..sta..iznimka..kada se vratimo kuci sve opet ide u svoj red..tako je i
meni bilo kad sam bila mala..i dan danas se sjecam kako sam cijeli dan bila u vodi, rucala sladoled na plazi, jela slance, dobila i koju cokoladicu vise..znala sam godisnji je i nesto je posebno..a kad se vratim kuci opet sve ide u svoj red..i znate sta?! Ziva i zdrava i nadam se tako bar jos iducih 100 godina...Puno ljudi idu na godisnji na more i eto gust im je bas kiflu pojesti na plazi onako mokri i umorni iz vode. Ko to treba braniti?! hahah Mame koje ne vole da se jede na plazi jer njihovo dijete to vidi pa hoce i ono?! ma daj hahah...nemoram vam govoriti da smo 24 sata mame i da nemamo godisnji od tog „Ne“...nazalost

5) ovo je toliko bezobrazno da sam u soku! I kao neko je bolji sto je mrsav???!!Ja godinama PATIM od toga da
sam mrsava..od
malena...totalno sam zdrava ali takav mi je metabolizam, nemogu se udebljati i nemogu vise jesti nego sto jedem, oduvijek sam bila takva. Meni su zene koje su punije malo, predivne. Meni je svaka zena lijepa, svaka zraci necim lijepim! Mozda je ta osoba debela sto je bolesna? Mozda je ceka kuci malo dijete i puno je se udebljala u trudnoci? Mozda je zena jednostavno takva. Mozda je dijete njeno u fazi gdje je se razbucilo pa izraste za cas i sve nestane.... osoba koja je napisala taj komentar necu ni spominjati jer necu ulaziti u raspravu..neko ko kaze da se nekome dijete mora oduzeti...nek fino kaze od A-Z kako on odgaja dijete pa da vidimo dali neko mozda misli da se toj osobi mora oduzeti dijete?!..a da i trebamo znati i kilazu,boju kose i visinu..da vidimo jel dobro izgleda da bude dobra
mama. I postoje osobe koje imaju viska kila i zdravi su!! 
To je kao ono...treba se oduzeti dijete svakome tko je protiv cijepljenja?!....Vjerujem da svaka mama svaki dan cini ono najbolje sta moze za svoke dijete i ne misli zlo. Svaka mama voli svoje dijete kao i vi svoje ! Kao
majka reci da se nekoj majki treba uzeti dijete jer je mama debela i dijete ima viska kila je grozno! Neke mame su mrsave i davaju zdravi hranu djetetu ali djetetu nikad nije dosta i jede i jede i treba mi i takvo je. Citala sam na forumu da postoje mame koje se i stime bore. Dali i njima se treba uzeti dijete?! 


Hvala bogu pa mi mame znamo sebi medusobno biti najgori neprijatelji i zapravo najmanja podrska. 

S postovanjem!

----------


## newmom

Pod nadzor staviti i oduzeti je meni isto..jer neko nekoga treba prijaviti..Message: bad mom

----------


## casa

Eto,  od teme kikica u parku među prijateljima djecom,  dosli smo do pretilosti,  kifla na plaži i socijalne službe. Eto da spomenemo i čovjeka kojeg se uvijek sjetim na ovakvim temama... Jokica.. 
A moglo je biti i drugačije... 
I pozivam sve zainteresirane da se presele na more na selo... Em je zrak zdraviji,  em imaš kupanja do mile volje,  em kvadrati jeftiniji za kupiti..

----------


## jelena.O

Je baš tak,a opet sve je išlo u kupus
Nemaju svi kuće na par metara od mora ali sva sreća da se može naći i hlada na našim plažama pa dete bude u hladu po najvećem suncu,a ne da baš tada mora po najvećoj žegi ići pješke ili još gore u skuhanom autu do oaze spavanja

----------


## jelena.O

I koja je svrha opet jokića u ovoj temi?
Treba samo dete naučiti reći ne,pa ne bi on to svaki dete učil

----------


## kli_kli

I ponekad podeliti carobne stapice.

----------


## čokolada

Ma, pegla nam treba. To su teme. Zato Jokić.

----------


## pulinka

Auuu, newmom, želim da ti rečitosti nikad ne manjka...
Casa, ja sam već na selu, samo još da me potopi Panonsko more i super...

----------


## VeraM

Onda sam i ja nemajka jer moje djete jede smokić i štapiće. Pokušala sam ju hraniti zdravom i raznovrsnom hranom. Neće. Ona ne jede ništa. Boca i gotovo. S godinu i 9 mj. Pa sam sretna jako ako pojede 2 štapića slana. I što sad.... 
Išli smo prije tjedan dana u šetnju pa mjestu u 3 popodne jer se u 1 probudila i iduća 2 sata je plakalai cmizdrila ispred ulaznih vrata. Pa sam u 3 više luda popustila i otišla s njom u park. Koji ne da nije prebrisan antibakterijskim i sličnim sredstvima nego je pun smeća. I što sam trebala, ne ići u jedini parkić u selu jer nije čist. Nekad stvarno neki ljudi pretjeruju u svojim idealima i puritizmu, čudo jedno.

----------


## pulinka

Bez ljutnje, VeraM, mislim da si ti trenutno najviše van teme. Niko nije komentarisao čistoću parka, nego potencijalne alergene iz hrane.

----------


## VeraM

Ok. Pročitala sam samo zadnju stranu. Ali sam se nadovezala na post od 
 newmom. Tako da sam njega komentirala. Ali nastavite vi, ja ću dalje samo čitat.

----------


## Kaae

Newmom, ne znam o kakvim alergijama pricas, ali bojim se da nemas iskustva ni sa cim iz spektra alergija na hranu, s obzirom na ovo sto si napisala. Ili ne razumijes rizik. Istina, vecina djece s alergijama ne umire, ali svaki, ama bas svaki susret s alergenom je potencijalno smrtonosan. 




> Ali,  adiomare,  na javnim mjestima vrijede pravila  koja su većini prihvatljiva.  A većina je prihvatljivo da se na njima  može jesti.  Nije da većina park roditelja ne donosi hranu pa da ta neka  manjina smara ostale.  Eto meni bi bilo potpuno prihvatljivo da na  plaže djeca ispod tri godine ne smiju između 11 i 4 jer im to objektivno  šteti. Svejedno razumijem da je plaža javni prostor.  Možemo kažnjavati  one koji bacaju otpatke i u parku i na plaži,  ali zabraniti  roditeljima da hrane vlastitu djecu mene zastrašuje.


Zasto se u parkovima ne bi jelo na mjestima za jelo? Kod nas je tesko naci park bez barem jednog stola za piknik.


I onda ljudi poput nas, uzasnih paranoicara, obrisu te stolove i klupe maramicama i izvuku silikonske podloske pa pojedu sto su vec donijeli od kuce. U nekim slucajevima sjedimo u autu ili na tlu jer su klupe previse zaprljane ostacima hrane, najcesce peanut buttera ili neceg mlijecnog, cemu ne prilazimo.

----------


## casa

Kae jer ovo nije Amerika.  Ovdje se jede gdje tko zeli i to je nama drago.  Ne nosimo pistolje uokolo i to nam je drago.  Voljeli bismo kao Amerikanci imat para i moći ali nismo za to spremni ni ne dat kuvertu doktoru ni radit 12 sati dnevno ni ne jest u parku.  Zašto ne bi je jer ne bi... 
Jokica se uvijek treba spomenuti čisto pegle radi.

----------


## Vrci

Koliko nasih parkova uopce ima stolove? To sam primjecivala u starijim parkicima tu u svom okruzenju (opet kazem, nije zagreb), sad kako ih obnavljaju bude samo klupica,nista stolova

----------


## cipelica

Treba imati mjeru u skladu sa sobom i sa svijetom. Moje dvoje starijih je razvilo dobre prehrambene navike. Najmlađa trpa u sebe slatko. Ovo dvoje starijih bi povratilo da na rođendanu pojedu ono što ona pojede.
Srećom se puno kreće i to nam daje prostora da joj pomalo pokušamo pomoći da zavoli različite okuse. 
Mislim da je tom probemu, koji je postao vidljiv zadnjih pola godine, kumovala alergija od našeg srednjeg djeteta.

----------


## Kaae

> Kae jer ovo nije Amerika.  Ovdje se jede gdje tko zeli i to je nama drago.  Ne nosimo pistolje uokolo i to nam je drago.  Voljeli bismo kao Amerikanci imat para i moći ali nismo za to spremni ni ne dat kuvertu doktoru ni radit 12 sati dnevno ni ne jest u parku.  Zašto ne bi je jer ne bi... 
> Jokica se uvijek treba spomenuti čisto pegle radi.


Ne znam cemu takva generalizacija. Bezveze.

Ja radim 6 sati na dan, ne nosim pistolj, para valjda imam dovoljno, nemam neke posebne (magicne) moci. Kuverte ne dajem ni tu ni tamo, ni opcenito. Osim ako moram pismo poslat'.

Dok sam koristila hrvatske parkove, valjda su svi imali klupe sa stolovima.

----------


## newmom

> Ok. Pročitala sam samo zadnju stranu. Ali sam se nadovezala na post od 
>  newmom. Tako da sam njega komentirala. Ali nastavite vi, ja ću dalje samo čitat.


Nisi dobro shvatila moj tekst...mislim kao ti!

----------


## newmom

> Newmom, ne znam o kakvim alergijama pricas, ali bojim se da nemas iskustva ni sa cim iz spektra alergija na hranu, s obzirom na ovo sto si napisala. Ili ne razumijes rizik. Istina, vecina djece s alergijama ne umire, ali svaki, ama bas svaki susret s alergenom je potencijalno smrtonosan. 
> 
> 
> Zasto se u parkovima ne bi jelo na mjestima za jelo? Kod nas je tesko naci park bez barem jednog stola za piknik.
> 
> 
> I onda ljudi poput nas, uzasnih paranoicara, obrisu te stolove i klupe maramicama i izvuku silikonske podloske pa pojedu sto su vec donijeli od kuce. U nekim slucajevima sjedimo u autu ili na tlu jer su klupe previse zaprljane ostacima hrane, najcesce peanut buttera ili neceg mlijecnog, cemu ne prilazimo.


Kaae ja vrlo dobro razumijem rizik, ALI ne ocekivam da se tudje mame brinu o mome djetetu. Znaci JA pazim, JA brisem sprave prije nego sto ih koristi, JA nosim podloge i brisem klupe, JA nosim jelo...razumijes sta mislim?! 

Netko je napisao da bih se trebala obrisati sprava u parku nakon sto dijete mozda jede kikiriki, pa dira sprave a drugo je alergicno...ja mislim da NE MORA...mora mama od alergicara brisati sprave prije koriscenja ako je tolika velika opasnost.


To kako ti nama objasnjavas kako izgledaju klupe u parkicima u americi, ja bih onda radje isla kuci jesti ili na travu sjela ,ma i na podu ili samo na klupici nekoj ili tako kako si rekla u auto itd....ili nasla neki park gdje nemoram generalno ribati klupe da sjednem a kamoli da jedem

----------


## jelena.O

> Koliko nasih parkova uopce ima stolove? To sam primjecivala u starijim parkicima tu u svom okruzenju (opet kazem, nije zagreb), sad kako ih obnavljaju bude samo klupica,nista stolova


Da samo stariji parkovi imaju stolove

----------


## tangerina

ova je tema zašla u apsurdistan za mene  :Grin: 

nemam iskustva s parkovskim jedačima pa mi nije baš ni jasno kako je moguće jesti na toboganu i ljuljački

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae ja vrlo dobro razumijem rizik, ALI ne ocekivam da se tudje mame brinu o mome djetetu. Znaci JA pazim, JA brisem sprave prije nego sto ih koristi, JA nosim podloge i brisem klupe, JA nosim jelo...razumijes sta mislim?! 
> 
> Netko je napisao da bih se trebala obrisati sprava u parku nakon sto dijete mozda jede kikiriki, pa dira sprave a drugo je alergicno...ja mislim da NE MORA...mora mama od alergicara brisati sprave prije koriscenja ako je tolika velika opasnost.
> 
> 
> To kako ti nama objasnjavas kako izgledaju klupe u parkicima u americi, ja bih onda radje isla kuci jesti ili na travu sjela ,ma i na podu ili samo na klupici nekoj ili tako kako si rekla u auto itd....ili nasla neki park gdje nemoram generalno ribati klupe da sjednem a kamoli da jedem


Pa gdje pise da ja ocekujem da se netko brine za moje dijete, osim mene (i onih koje placam za taj posao)? Vecina parkova je javno dobro i, ako nista drugo, kulturno je da svatko pospremi za sobom. Na stranu s alergijama, zapravo je _odvratno_ ako po javnom dobru netko prljavim rukama, zamuljanim peanut butterom dira tobogan ili premazuje ljuljacku pilecim batkom. Jednako kao sto je odvratno kad netko upotrijebi javni WC pa ostavi u njemu jedno lijepo govance i rabljeni ulozak. Ono sto stvarno ocekujem od tebe, kao drugi korisnik javnog dobra, je da pospremis za sobom i svojim djetetom. Ja cu se i dalje brinuti za sebe i svoju djecu, to te ne mora muciti. 

Klupe u Americi, tu gdje sam ja, izgledaju odlicno. Vrlo rijetko zbog nereda moramo sjediti negdje drugdje.

----------


## Mima

Kako dođe do alergijske reakcije od diranja površine zamazane hranom? Moram priznati da nisam za to nikad čula.

Eto Hrvatska je barem u prednosti po tiome što se kod nas slabo jede peanut butter, pileći batci doduše češće, ali rijetko sam vidjela da netko batkom premazuje ljuljačku.

----------


## pulinka

> ova je tema zašla u apsurdistan za mene


X a vala baš...
Mada mi je prosvetljujuće kako je Kaae opisala američke parkove, ja sam ih zamišljala sterilne kao apoteke, pojma nemam zašto  :Grin: .

Mima, blago tebi, ja ne samo čula nego i isprobala na sebi...

----------


## Mima

Kako se to dogodilo?

----------


## pulinka

Nije u parku :D, ako samo dodirnem usnama sirov lešnik usne mi nateknu (a deci su ruke u ustima vrlo često tako da razumem Kaae), a dok sečem sirov peršun u poslednjih godinu dana zacrvene mi se ruke tamo gde ga dodirujem. Kikiriki mi za sada ne smeta na tom nivou, ali  shvatam da nekome može da smeta u toj meri.

----------


## Mima

Pa i ja dobijem reakciju na koži od raznih stvari, ali to nije isto što i alergijska reakcija na hranu. Nejasno mi je kako od dodira dođe do alergijske reakcije na hranu.

----------


## Kaae

Pa dodirujes kozom alergen, a koza je najveci organ koji imamo. Alergija je reakcija imunoloskog sustava, a valjda je jasno da ne moras alergen pojesti da bi na njega reagirao - neke udisemo, neke dodirujemo, a neke i jedemo. 

Moji su dodirom dosli "samo" do urtikarije po raznim dijelovima tijela i naticanja usnice, tako da mi imamo srece. Mali prijatelj iz vrtica je bio na hitnoj preko nekoliko puta, a samo je jedno, zapravo, pojeo alergen. Sve ostale situacije su ukljucivale drugo dijete ili neki predmet koji je bio u doticaju s kravljim mlijekom. 

Istina, u HR se rijetko jede peanut butter, ali smoki iskace na svakom koraku. Mojoj kceri bi bilo svejedno koja od te dvije hrane se nalazi na ljuljacci ili toboganu. Smetalo bi joj i 95% proizvoda iz bilo koje pekare, svi Kras proizvodi, kolaci i sladoledi iz slasticarne ili neke skrinje, a cak i mrkva. Relativno sam sigurna da kravlje mlijeko/proizvode stvarno mora pojesti (odnosno barem staviti u usta) da bi odreagirala, no svejedno joj ne dozvoljavamo da ih dira. Na svoje druge alergene reagira drugacije.

----------


## Mima

OK, žao mi je ako je tako, naravno da znam da postoje i kožne reakcije na alergene, ali nisam znala da su tako opasne, niti sam ikad čila da je netko od dodira alergena imao takvu reakciju da je završio na Hitnoj.
Čitava MM-ova obitelj je inače puna alergičara, tkao da znam priličan broj djece alergične na hranu, ali nisam primijetila da paze na dodir alergena.

----------


## Kaae

Da objasnim ovaj odlazak na hitnu -- dodir putem koze izaziva histaminsku reakciju (ako postoji odredjeni imunoglobulin E u tijelu) i nastaju plikovi. U velikom dijelu slucajeva, plikovi su lokalni i kod nekih se povuku sami od sebe, kod drugih je potrebno uzeti antihistamin. Kod trecih se javljaju i na drugim mjestima na tijelu i mogu izazvati dodatne reakcije koje onda mogu, a i ne moraju, kulminirati anafilaksom.

Dok se nisam susrela s alergijom u neposrednoj obitelji i prosla sito i reseto alergologa, vjerovala sam da je anafilaksa krajnje gusenje, ono, zadnji trzaji. Ali nije. Preporuke za koristenje EpiPen i ostalih injektora kod alergicara su skroz drugacije i obuhvacaju raznorazne kombinacije naizgled bezazlenih simptoma, s obzirom da nikad ne znas sto ce se sljedece dogoditi.

----------


## Mima

Kako onda stvari funkcioniraju u vrtiću, ili na primjer na dječjim rođendanima? U školi?

----------


## Mima

Pa eto, ja isto nikad ne boh povezala plikove na koži sa anafilaktičkim šokom, i ja i MM na primjer vrlo često dobijemo alergijske reakcije na koži u obliku plikova, od raznih trava i biljaka npr, a MM i od branja šumskih plodova.

----------


## jelena.O

> Kako onda stvari funkcioniraju u vrtiću, ili na primjer na dječjim rođendanima? U školi?


U školi jede stvari koje su mu na popisu da smije jest,toga je malo ali može biti raznovrsno.
Recimo moj doručkuje doma,a njegovi posle prvog sata doručkuju u školi,on tad ima ili voće ili povrće koje nosi od kuće,ručak se posebno za njega kuha
Na rođendanima isto tako nosi svoje i jede svoje
Inače kad je veliki bio četri godine imali je u vrtiću jednog dečka koji je bio dosta veliki alergičan,tad nisam imala iskustvo u svezi toga,ali mali je bio dobar i poslušan
Ako se hoće može se.
Inače jedna mama je tražila kod mojeg klinca da se u školu ne nose stvari s kikirikijem

----------


## NanoiBeba

Meni je alergolog rekao da je jedini opasni nutritivni alergen kikiriki. E sad, to je bilo davno. Naime, i moje dijete je alergicar. Između ostalog i na kikiriki. S tim da mi to uopće nismo skužili nego je pokazalo testiranje.
Kikirikija ima u puno proizvoda a i na gomili njih piše da ima, jer se proizvođači ograđuju.
Inhalatorni alergeni su povezani s nutritivnim. Tak da mislim da se uz brezu i lijesku vežu jabuka, breskva i kaj ja znam kaj još. Mojoj se ti manifestira kao svrbež nepca

----------


## Mima

jelena, jasno mi je kako alergičari jedu u školi i vrtiću. Pitam za ovu situaciju sa snažnom alergijskom reakcijom koja nastane od dodira alergene hrane.

----------


## zutaminuta

Moji su prestali jesti doma jer se čuvaju za gricke u parku.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Žuta  :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

Mima, skraćen mogući scenario: dobiješ urtikariju po koži. Urtikarija se ne smiruje, nego širi po telu. Zahvati oko 80% kože, znači celih 80% kože ti je crveno i otečeno. U tom delu su krvni sudovi rašireni, krv i telesna tečnost je u tom ogromnom otoku kože, što znači da su mozak i srce u deficitu. Krvni pritisak pada, uz prateće simptome. Pošto je puuuno krvi i limfe u koži, oni lako šire alergene dalje i dublje u telo, a otok sa kože može ići do sluzokoža usta i grla, sve dok otok ne blokira normalno disanje. 

Znači, sve je u tome, da li je urtikarija lokalizovana i da li se sama od sebe povlači. Kod tebe se povuče-odlično, i kod mene je za sada tako, samo jednom sam imala ozbiljniju generalizovanu reakciju, dobila samo inekcije steroida.
Kod nekih se ne povlači, nego širi, bez obzira što se udaljiš od alergena, opereš ih sa kože itd. Ne znam u detalje zašto kod jednih ovako, kod drugih onako. I ne znam zašto nekad ovako, a nekad onako kod iste osobe. Zavisi od milion raznih faktora. 
Ali verujem da je frustrirajuće ako svaki put kad ideš u parkić moraš da računaš da će ti se dete možda jače ili slabije osuti, i da će to samo proći -ili neće.

----------


## Mima

Pa čuj, ako je zaista tako, a rekla bih da se srećom radi o izuzetno rijetkoj pojavi, onda moraš računati da će se dijete osuti ako ideš bilo gdje, a ne samo u parkić. 

Znači ama baš svuda gdje ima hrane i ljudi  postoji mogućnost da će dijete dodirnuti površinu koja je kontaminirana nekim alergenom. Znači u vrtiću, u školi gdje djeca nipošto nisu pod nadzorom dok jedu, u restoranu.

Zato, kao što već rekoh, srećom se to očito ne događa baš često.

----------


## Jadranka

> Moji su prestali jesti doma jer se čuvaju za gricke u parku.


I moj! Jooooj! A i tvoj mali je bio velika papalica, koliko se sjecam :D

----------


## pulinka

> Pa čuj, ako je zaista tako, a rekla bih da se srećom radi o izuzetno rijetkoj pojavi, onda moraš računati da će se dijete osuti ako ideš bilo gdje, a ne samo u parkić. 
> 
> Znači ama baš svuda gdje ima hrane i ljudi  postoji mogućnost da će dijete dodirnuti površinu koja je kontaminirana nekim alergenom. Znači u vrtiću, u školi gdje djeca nipošto nisu pod nadzorom dok jedu, u restoranu.
> 
> Zato, kao što već rekoh, srećom se to očito ne događa baš često.


Pa naravno da moraš računati svugde. 
Sa druge strane, u restoranima, vrtićima i školama (a i parkovima u Americi, ako sam dobro shvatila Kaae), postoje česme, a obično i sapun. 
Najobičnija kultura nakon jela, da se operu musave ruke i usta (i da se jede na jednom mestu bez mazanja hrane svuda), je dovoljna da se eliminiše 90% alergena sa mesta gde ni ne bi trebalo da ih bude. Tako da u teoriji, uopšte ne bi trebalo računati da će alergena biti.
Ali mi puristi, uskratili bismo deci uživanje da brišu ruke o šta hoće, sram nas bilo  :Grin: ...

----------


## zutaminuta

Valjda to tako mora.  :Undecided:

----------


## flopica

na temu - mogla bih je preimenovati u "Susjedi i slatkiši - muke po flopici"

dakle, jučer sam s malom od 6 god. imala ozbiljan razgovor 
nekidan sjedimo na dvorištu s tim istim susjedima, što se dogodi vrlo rijetko, baš kad imam vremena i živaca, i mama ta stalno nutka oije dijete, jer njeno dijete neprekidno žica jelo
i onda kao moja pravi društvo njenoj
i lijepo objasnim da ne može jesti slatkiše jer će uskoro večera i da ionako idemo
i odu one u kuću, ona im unutra ipak napravi kakao, ajde dobro, nije sad neki toliki bed, kakao i inače pije
ali nakon toga, izlaze van i veli mama, ma lako za to što mama kaže, mi uvijek nešto papamo, je li tako?
 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad: 

mislim se, e dobro, ma ne dobro nego odlično
ekipa je sva ne prekomjerne težine, nego su na granici pretilosti 
i to sam bez problema objasnila svom djetetu - da je to loše, da je to bolest i da su takvi jer stalno jedu i loše jedu
i bez problema sam joj rekla da NE SMIJE kod njih jesti
i kad je počnu nutkati da aže da ne smije, mama joj je tako rekla
i ako navaljuju da isti tren mora doći kući
a bude li to nedovoljno, bez beda ću zabraniti da ide k njima 
uopće nemam dvojbi

----------


## Mima

> Pa naravno da moraš računati svugde. 
> Sa druge strane, u restoranima, vrtićima i školama (a i parkovima u Americi, ako sam dobro shvatila Kaae), postoje česme, a obično i sapun. 
> Najobičnija kultura nakon jela, da se operu musave ruke i usta (i da se jede na jednom mestu bez mazanja hrane svuda), je dovoljna da se eliminiše 90% alergena sa mesta gde ni ne bi trebalo da ih bude. Tako da u teoriji, uopšte ne bi trebalo računati da će alergena biti.
> Ali mi puristi, uskratili bismo deci uživanje da brišu ruke o šta hoće, sram nas bilo ...


Pa nisam baš sigurna koliko se može računati na to na će dijete oprati ruke nakon što je pojelo kiflu, ili da konobar nema stalno ruke u dodiru s hranom, odnosno može se računati stvarno samo u teoriji.

----------


## pulinka

Pa da, ali Kaae je samo rekla da bi ona jako volela da teorija bude više praksa, a manje teorija.  
Nevezano za alergije, ni meni nije super to što moram da računam da ću se na bilo kom javnom mestu zamazati ostacima tuđe hrane. Niti mi je super kad mi dete sedne na razmuljani smoki na toboganu (ali kod nas su bivale po spravama puno odvratnije stvari, tako da sam bila srećna kad skidam samo smoki sa odeće...)

----------


## martinaP

Flopica, sad zamisli kad taj drugi nije susjed nego baka. A dijete pod nadzorom endokrinologa (izmedju ostalog i zbog tezine, koja srecom jos uvijek nije alarmantna ali bi lako izmakla kontroli). Ali samo jedan sladoled... samo malo cipsa... pa samo puding, to je mlijecno... itd itd. Nismo mogli na zelenu granu, pa smo reducirali odlaske baki. Nikakva uvjeravanja ni razgovori nisu pomogli.

----------


## pulinka

Ovakva je i naša baka. 
Sad čuva sestrinu malu, dete sa godinu dana imalo 10,5kg. Za 6 meseci babine hrane, dete došlo do 13,5kg. I buknuo joj AD na koži, koga ima od rođenja u blagom obliku. 
"Ali kad dete voli, i sama traži, vidi kako uživa da jede, šta će joj biti, pa ne preterujem ja..."
Vidi se da me tema izuzetno nervira.

----------


## mim

> Flopica, sad zamisli kad taj drugi nije susjed nego baka. A dijete pod nadzorom endokrinologa (izmedju ostalog i zbog tezine, koja srecom jos uvijek nije alarmantna ali bi lako izmakla kontroli). Ali samo jedan sladoled... samo malo cipsa... pa samo puding, to je mlijecno... itd itd. Nismo mogli na zelenu granu, pa smo reducirali odlaske baki. Nikakva uvjeravanja ni razgovori nisu pomogli.


Da, vjerujem da i sama zbog posla znaš da takvi ljudi ne vjeruju da rade išta loše. I bolje od drugih znaš kakva im terapija slijedi u kasnijoj životnoj dobi. Na teret države liječimo kasnije loše prehrambene navike, ali pacijenti ne mijenjaju ništa u prehrani čak ni kad im se dijagnosticiraju ozbiljne bolesti. Zato ih je potrebno prevenirati u dječjoj životnoj dobi, ali iz napisanog u nekim postovima vidim da je gotovo pa militantno od zdravstvenih radnika kad to "traže" od pacijenata. Uključujući i skidanje prekomjernih kilograma prije operacija i ugradnja endoproteza npr. iako je postoperativni tijek daleko kompliciraniji ako pacijent ne surađuje u tom pogledu. I vrlo militantno bih naplatila pacijentima njihovo liječenje ako nisu u stanju ništa napraviti da u njemu sudjeluju. 
Niti sam za to da mame antibakterijskim sprejevima čiste za svojom djecom sprave u parku, niti sam protiv junka kao oblika "izleta" u svijetu prehrane, ali kad to postane "normalna" hrana koju svakodnevno dijete uzima onda razmišljam dugoročno. I za početak bih rado na omote takve hrane stavila one odvratne fotke o kojima sam već pisala. Pa neka budu u istoj kategoriji s cigaretama. Uključila bih tu i boce s alkoholnim pićima. Država nam je presiromašna, a zdravlje prevrijedno da bi se liječile posljedice "samo jednog keksa" (jer nikad nije samo jedan).

*Pulinka*, i mene tema, kao i tebe, jako nervira jer posljedice svega toga gledam već dugi niz godina u radu s bolesnima i onima koji misle da to (još) nisu. Ponekad treba pogledati maaaaaalo dalje od vlastitog ručnika na plaži i tjedan dana godišnjeg odmora vlastite obitelji.

----------


## Mima

> Pa da, ali Kaae je samo rekla da bi ona jako volela da teorija bude više praksa, a manje teorija.  
> Nevezano za alergije, ni meni nije super to što moram da računam da ću se na bilo kom javnom mestu zamazati ostacima tuđe hrane. Niti mi je super kad mi dete sedne na razmuljani smoki na toboganu (ali kod nas su bivale po spravama puno odvratnije stvari, tako da sam bila srećna kad skidam samo smoki sa odeće...)


Oh pa i ja bih svašta voljela, na primjer da ljudi ne puše na javnim mjestima, da ne jedu smrdljivu hranu u tramvaju, da se peru .. itd.

----------


## flopica

nekad jednostavno moraš doslovno ZABRANITI 
mene umara poduzimanje tih radikalnih mjera ali nemam izbora
vjerujem da bih jednako postupila i da su mi obitelj
vidi se i da mene tema živcira  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

> jelena, jasno mi je kako alergičari jedu u školi i vrtiću. Pitam za ovu situaciju sa snažnom alergijskom reakcijom koja nastane od dodira alergene hrane.


Recimo moj je jednom imao reakciju od držanja keksa,stvar je bila da je uletila zamjena dok se teta išla popisati,i umjesto da zamjena ponudi voće šljive,ona dala klincima kekse, svima a i mojem i gledam nije mi jasno kako je mali miran kad sam došla par minuta kasnije,naravno da sam sve oprala,s klinca odnesla isti čas doma i dala mu antialergijski lijek.
Usput moj tada s 2.5 godine nije ni stavio to u usta,Tj. Nije znala kaj bi ste i samo je držal
Nano svaki alergen može biti opasan po život a ne samo kikiriki,mada je on najčešći

----------


## Mima

Kakvu reakciju je imao?

----------


## jelena.O

Plikove po rukama

----------


## Mima

A na što je u keksima alergičan?

----------


## jelena.O

Što nije?
Gluten,mlijeko,jaja,možda orašasto,krumpir....
Nisam ja tad gledala deklaracije možda nije ni bilo,samo sam ga odnesla doma,dala mu lijek i pratila,i čekala na iglama ako ću na hitnu,jednostavno on to nije smio imati u rukama

----------


## Mima

Uf, gadno. Pretpostavila sam da je gluten u pitanju, ali nisam znala da i on može izazvati urtikariju. Ali evo sad vidim da može :/. Nadam se da je ipak potreban direktni kontakt sa hranom za reakciju.

----------


## jelena.O

Sve može izazvati reakciju,recimo moj je alergičan na krumpir,većini bezazlena namirnica,u prvi mah nismo ni znali za to jer je koža više manje bila grozna,i slučajno saznali kod jednog slučajnog ispitivanja,s da stvar bude gora ,postoje bezglutenska brašna s biraj mlijekom, sojom,krumpirom,tad smo jedno vrijeme imali taj s krumpirom ali kad je došao nalaz frknula sam brašno ljudima kojima je trebalo i nisu imali smetnje,
Samo pol godine sam ga čistila od krumpira dio na prsima,tak da....

----------


## newmom

> Pa gdje pise da ja ocekujem da se netko brine za moje dijete, osim mene (i onih koje placam za taj posao)? Vecina parkova je javno dobro i, ako nista drugo, kulturno je da svatko pospremi za sobom. Na stranu s alergijama, zapravo je _odvratno_ ako po javnom dobru netko prljavim rukama, zamuljanim peanut butterom dira tobogan ili premazuje ljuljacku pilecim batkom. Jednako kao sto je odvratno kad netko upotrijebi javni WC pa ostavi u njemu jedno lijepo govance i rabljeni ulozak. Ono sto stvarno ocekujem od tebe, kao drugi korisnik javnog dobra, je da pospremis za sobom i svojim djetetom. Ja cu se i dalje brinuti za sebe i svoju djecu, to te ne mora muciti. 
> 
> Klupe u Americi, tu gdje sam ja, izgledaju odlicno. Vrlo rijetko zbog nereda moramo sjediti negdje drugdje.


Naravno da pospremljam zasobom i svojim dijetetom,ali jedno je kada djete drzi smoki pa nesto uhvati a drugo su te batke i peanut butter (sta u zivotu nisam vidjela)...nemogu kad jede smoki nonstop biti pokraj njega..jedan pojede..obrisat vlaznim
maramicama, pa opet griz, pa opet brisati..itd..znaci smoki drzi i trci mozda okolo...a peanut butter i bataci..to je meni jelo gdje mora sjest i pojest a ne da stime trci okolo i maze po spravama...ali svakom svoje. Ja tebe potpuno razumijem..kao sto sam rekla i moj je alergicar..ne toliko kao nazalost tvoja djeca..a koliko ti mislis dal ja znam ili ne o alergiji moga djeteta, to je opet tvoje, o tome necu ni pocet raspravljati.


Nisam nikada rekla da si ti to napisala, opcenito sam nabrojala dosad procitano, ali si ti mene citirala pa sam samo ponovo objasnila.

----------


## Kaae

> Meni je alergolog rekao da je jedini opasni nutritivni alergen kikiriki.


 Joj, nadam se da vise nemate nikakvog posla s tim alergologom. :doh:  

Mima, moji do sad nisu imali znacajnu reakciju na dodirivanje alergena, pogotovo u tragovima, ali preporuka alergologa je da to ne dozvoljavamo. Kcer je proslo ljeto pronasla otvoren tetrapak mlijeka sa slamkom u ducanu i prolila dvije kapi po ruci i nista se nije dogodilo jer sam u roku od, vjerojatno, tri i pol sekunde izvukla vlazne maramice i ogulila joj valjda kozu. Ali nedavno je zato odreagirala osipom po licu nakon keksa u kojem nije trebalo biti njenih alergena (no proizveden je bio u zgradi u kojoj postoje, ali ne na istim strojevima), a i jucer joj se nesto pojavilo, iako je jela 100% hranu koju sam ja skuhala. Racunam da je pokupila nesto u prostoru u kojem smo prespavali. 

Ne znam tko je pitao za rodjendane, skolu, restorane i slicno. Oboje idu u vrtic, vrtic je nut-free. Hranu priprema i dostavlja lokalni biznis, postoji opcija bez jaja, mlijecnog i glutena i to jede onaj djecacic kojeg sam ranije spomenula. Moja kcer ne jede iz dva razloga - alergicna je i na mrkvu, koju smije jesti samo ako je raskuhana do boli (znaci kad je ja skuham pa da znam da se raspada), a i zbog toga sto mi se ne svidja ideja o bezglutenskoj prehrani kad s glutenom nema problem. Jednom tjedno je na meniju hummus, a ona je alergicna i na sezam.. itd. U restoranima ne jede nikad jer do sad niti jedan nije bio u mogucnosti izjaviti da moze pripremiti jelo koje nece biti zagadjeno mlijecnim, jajima, mrkvom, sezamom, orasastim plodovima ili kikirikijem. Mislim, ako mi idemo, ide s nama, ali jede svoju hranu iz svojih posuda, a ja prebrisem stol i stolac. Ni pod koju cijenu ne idemo u azijske restorane (kikiriki i sezam!). Na rodjendane i bilo kakva druzenja joj nosim hranu, bas kao i svaki dan u vrtic. Ponekad ne idemo na druzenja i rodjendane, ako mi je situacija previse nepoznata. Sin jede po kucama, ali ne uvijek. Njegove alergije su lakse izvedive za izbjegavanje. 

U vrticu se peru ruke i stolovi. Stariji krece u skolu na jesen i bas ovih dana slazem sa school counselorom tzv. 504 plan, sto je alternativa individualiziranom pristupu (IEP je vezan uz gradivo, a 504 uz okruzenje, prostor za nastavu). Nisam jos skroz sigurna sto cu staviti u njega, niti sam odnijela papirologiju alergologu, ali bit ce zahtjev za provjerom stolova, obavezno razredno pranje ruku nakon rucka i uzine, zabranu hrane u njegovoj ucionici za rodjendane i druge proslave i preporuku da razredna djeca ne nose pistacije i indijske orascice u lunch boxu. Trazila sam i da se aktivnosti u "boravku" obavljaju bez nagrada cokoladama jer su vise-manje bile u nekom trenutku u dodiru s orasastim plodovima. Mislim da su to vec ukinuli, iako nije sluzbeno jos krenuo u skolu. 

On je stvarno prilicno jednostavan, sto se alergija tice. Za sestru se samo nadam da ce prerasti barem neke od alergija do polaska u skolu za tri godine. Inace, za sve ovo gore nisam do relativno nedavno ni znala da je moguce. Alergije na hranu su priznati invaliditet pa vrijede ista pravila kao i za neku drugu varijantu.

----------


## jelena.O

Mojem se tek sad IgE i neki specifični prvi put smanjili ne drastično ali jesu,ima skoro osam godina,a na eliminiranih prehrani je od tri tjedna starosti,za razliku od sestre čiji nalazi su već nakon šest mjeseca bili puno manji,zašto njemu tak sporo nitko ne kuži

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ajme Kaae, nije vam lako.

Nismo kod alergologa bili skoro pa 10 godina - baš si mislim jel se kaj promijenilo u njihovim stavovima.

Inače, znam neke sad već odrasle ljude koji su bili dosta alergični kao djeca (ne baš kao tvoja Kaee, ali jako) - te nutritivne alergije su im se prilično smanjile.

Isti taj alergolog mi je rekao da sve mogu proći, ali ne i alergija na kikiriki.

----------


## jelena.O

U toj rečenici je u pravu,ali u drugim nije
Mada recimo mojoj ne prolazi ni lješnjak

----------


## Kaae

Alergija na kikiriki moze proci, ali sanse su manje nego jaja i mlijeko, na primjer. No moji su oboje vrlo specificni primjeri (taman za razne konzilije i klinicke primjere, u sto su oboje ukljuceni) jer za dobar broj alergena imaju IgE u prvom razredu, a reagiraju prilicno burno. Stariji anafilaksom, a razred je jedva drugi (prosle godine za cak 0.01 veci od "nije alergija" razreda, na sto bi dobar dio manje pouzdanih alergologa odmahnuo rukom i proglasio preraslom alergijom).

----------


## Cathy

*Kaae*, pitala sam na drugoj  temi ali možda ti znaš. :Smile: 
Majke alergičara, da li smije ovo: https://www.mojaljekarna.hr/zastita-...i-krpelja.html
koristiti dijete alergično na soju?
Sadrži: Hydrolyzed Soy Protein – čisti protein iz organski uzgojene soje, hidratizira i štiti kožu od vanjskih utjecaja.

----------


## Kaae

Alergija je reakcija tijela na protein, sto znaci - ne, s obzirom da je u proizvodu protein. Mozda bi mogli nesto sa cistim (medicinski cistim) sojinim uljem, ali recimo nas alergolog ne preporuca ni to. MI nismo uspjeli naci prirodnu/prirodniju zastitu od bubetina u periodu u kojem je soja bila na popisu njenih alergena.

----------


## Cathy

> Alergija je reakcija tijela na protein, sto znaci - ne, s obzirom da je u proizvodu protein. Mozda bi mogli nesto sa cistim (medicinski cistim) sojinim uljem, ali recimo nas alergolog ne preporuca ni to. MI nismo uspjeli naci prirodnu/prirodniju zastitu od bubetina u periodu u kojem je soja bila na popisu njenih alergena.


Puno hvala, budemo se onda držali kemije.

----------


## Peterlin

> Valjda to tako mora.


Da, mora.

Na sreću, ne traje dugo i prolazno je....  Evo primjera iz našeg iskustva: moj E. je bio kod bake s tatom popodne, pa ju pita da li ima nešto za jesti. Baka kaže da ima napolitanke i kekse, a dijete joj mrtvo hladno kaže "ma ne to, baka, ja želim pravu hranu - isprži mi jaja...."

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, mora.
> 
> Na sreću, ne traje dugo i prolazno je.... Evo primjera iz našeg iskustva: moj E. je bio kod bake s tatom popodne, pa ju pita da li ima nešto za jesti. Baka kaže da ima napolitanke i kekse, a dijete joj mrtvo hladno kaže "ma ne to, baka, ja želim pravu hranu - isprži mi jaja...."


Samo još da dodam - da bi djeca znala zatražiti pravu hranu, moraju ZNATI da prava hrana postoji, tj. ne smije im u prehrani prevladavati smeće.

Zutaminuta, to kod tebe nije upitno, pa mislim da stvarno nema pretjeranih razloga za brigu. Popusti im tu i tamo i ne uzrujavaj se.

----------


## zutaminuta

Oni ne žele više ništa na žlicu. Jučer sam prinijela žlicu čorbe malom, zinuo je, čim je skužio što je pljunuo je, na usni mu je ostao grašak i plakao je dok mu to nisam skinula.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vrci

Koliko je star? Moj je s 2 god krenuo odbijati i smanjivao vrste hrane. I taman mi rekli da to tak i dode u to doba

Ontopic prolazim jedan dan uz nas parkic, u kanti za smece 5+ omota sladoleda. Odmah sam se ove teme sjetila

----------


## Cathy

> Oni ne žele više ništa na žlicu. Jučer sam prinijela žlicu čorbe malom, zinuo je, čim je skužio što je pljunuo je, na usni mu je ostao grašak i plakao je dok mu to nisam skinula.


I moja odbija skoro sve, ali hoće sama jesti. Možda da tako probaš?

----------


## Beti3

Moji su imali fazu kada su htjeli jesti, samo ako je u sendviču. Pa sam hranu stavljala u sendvič. Namažeš čušpajz, napraviš oči od kuhanih jaja, kockice od mesa, znam, pretjerano je, ali nisam znala drugačije. Čak sam razmišljala kako juhu servirati u sendviču.
Prođe ta faza, bez brige.

----------


## Mima

> Ontopic prolazim jedan dan uz nas parkic, u kanti za smece 5+ omota sladoleda. Odmah sam se ove teme sjetila


Strava u Zagrebu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Oni ako im se servira nešto krušno samo se tog natrpaju, ovo ostalo izostave. Mali (20mj) kratko vrijeme je htio jesti sam. Sada ni to. 
Mi oboje roditelja, kao djeca, smo bili teški za hranu pa ne znam igra li to kakvu ulogu. Ne brinem da će jednog dana imati dobar apetit i navike hranjenja, ali ubija me to što sada radim(o) jelo, postavimo stol, i oni pojedu doslovno jednu žličicu, kada su bolji dani. Računaju da će dobiti nešto vani usput.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jelena.O

da da usput nedaš?

----------


## zutaminuta

To je upravo bit ove teme, ne? Dijete od pet godina možda će odbiti. Dijete od ni dvije?

----------


## Mima

S djetetom od niti dvije godine si vjerojatno ti cijelo vrijeme u parku, odmah pored njega, pa onda ti odbij.

----------


## jelena.O

je tak

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam. 
Ma ne jede ni kada se vrati gladan kao vuk. Pojede kruhić s maslacem i jogurt.

----------


## jelena.O

nisi ti, ali ima nekog ko je s njim,  ili očito tom nekom treba nešto netko nacrtati i objasniti

uostalom a zakaj nisi skupa s decom vani?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne treba ništa crtati. Zna sve.
Nisam super(wo)man.

----------


## jelena.O

ma bezveze, ko je reko da trebaš biti!

ovi veći se skup igraju malo klackalica, malo tobogan, a ti šetkaš bebu,
 pa ja nebi otišla van nikad s klincima da moram nekog čekati, pa nebi ni sama

----------


## Jadranka

moj jede sam odavno, cak i juhu... odnosno jeo je..  sad samo odbija... jedino otvara usta kad mu brat daje hranu  :Shock: 

Nadam se da ce ga brzo proc.

----------


## Cathy

> moj jede sam odavno, cak i juhu... odnosno jeo je..  sad samo odbija... jedino otvara usta kad mu brat daje hranu 
> 
> Nadam se da ce ga brzo proc.


Moja otvara pred kompom uz youtube štence, teletubies i Ika Pika.
Nemajka. :Grin:

----------


## kli_kli

I ja se slazem da takve faze prolaze, ali ne bas magicno. Mislim da je bitno i dalje spremati, servirati hranu koju roditelji smatraju zdravom i jedu je (!), i ne uzrujavati se jer je dete u fazi odbijanja.

----------


## Peterlin

> Oni ne žele više ništa na žlicu. Jučer sam prinijela žlicu čorbe malom, zinuo je, čim je skužio što je pljunuo je, na usni mu je ostao grašak i plakao je dok mu to nisam skinula.


Faza... Kupi djeci slamke za jogurt, pa nek srču juhu kroz to. Nebrojeno puta su mi spasile život i još mi ga spašavaju (moj mlađi ima dupli gebis - fiksne aparatiće za ravnanje zubi, a kad ujutro rano treba u školu, u njega ne ulazi ništa osim frapea na slamku). 

Probaj - kroz slamku idu i rezanci, hehehe...

Dok su bili mali, znali su i grah varivo tak posrkati  (tekućinu) a onda zrna graha viljuškom ili čačkalicom (mlađi) ili žlicom (stariji). Stariji i danas jede valjda i salatu žlicom jer ima traljavu motoriku.

----------


## jelena.O

Moj sauga juhu na zeleno od mladog luka pa onda smaže još i luk

----------


## Peterlin

> Moj sauga juhu na zeleno od mladog luka pa onda smaže još i luk


To smo brat i ja radili ko klinci, nije bilo jogurt slamki... Hvala na podsjećanju.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Bas sam o ovoj temi razmisljala jer me isto muce slicna razmisljanja. U zadnje vrijeme bas gledam oko sebe sto djeca jedu i neugodno sam iznenadjena kako im se usadjuju nezdrave navike. Na moru u restoranu djeca uglavnom jedu pomfri i ketchup dok roditelji cak nekad jedu nesto "normalnije". Da ne kazem da je normalno da se piju slatki sokovi. Na parkove sam vec odavno alergicna jer tamo sam mozda jednom vidjela dijete s vocem, ali konstantno je prisutna hrpa slatkisa i gluposti. Uopce ne znam zasto je sav junk predvidjen za djecu. Pocevsi od djecijih menija u resticima koji jedino nude nesto panirano s pomftijem ili slicno, pa do slatkisa u ducanima koji bi mogli ipak imati zdravije sastojke. I osjecam se kao alien kad se trudim da mi dijete ne pojede kilu secera dok se igra s drugom djecom. Meni uopce nije normalno da dijete u jednom danu pojede sladoled-dva, pa jos krafnu, pa hrpu cipsa i jos da popije nekog generickog soka. I onda kad smo u drustvu s djecom koja tako jedu , moram joj doslovno stalno govoriti: ne mozes vise, pojela si dosta. Nemoj ovo,nemoj ono.

S obzirom da smo u vrhu po debljini u EU, nisam bas impresionirana s time sto se moram boriti s time :/

----------


## cipelica

Ti parkići ‘služe’ da pripreme tebe kao roditelja na gomilu gluposti koje će dijete vidjeti oko sebe i naravno htjeti. 
Hoćeš li samo vikati: ne,ne,ne i time možda učiniti da bude još privlačnije?
Hoćeš li pustiti da okolina određuje što misliš?
Hoćeš li uključiti dijete u pripremu zdravijih slastica?
Hoćeš li birati mjesta druženja gdje će toga biti manje?
Hoćeš li neke ljude zbog toga izbjegavati?
Hoćeš li se posvađati sa svojom mamom jer joj nudi previše slatkog?
Što ćeš učiniti ako uvidiš da ti dijete iza leđa trpa u usta ta ‘sra.a’ bez ikakve kontrole?
Što je gore, čokoladica ili osjećaj da je dijete zakinuto?
Hoćeš li samo braniti ili nuditi zanimljive aktivnosti u okruženju gdje takve hrane neće biti u tolikoj količini?
....... 
Kad su na cici samo su naši, kad krenu u parkić kreće odvajanje. Krene sa slatkišima, nastavlja se sa gomilom igračaka, skupim mobitelima već od prvog razreda, preskupom odjećom i obućom,puštanjem još uvijek male djece da idu u grad sama, večernjim izlascima,...
Sretno!

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Hvala, puno si me utjesila  :Very Happy:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Hoćeš li


A možete se i nacrtat ispred raspačivača junka i pojest umjesto klinaca.  :lool:

----------


## sirius

> A možete se i nacrtat ispred raspačivača junka i pojest umjesto klinaca.


Tako je, treba djecu spasiti.

----------


## marta

To je moj stari uvijek govorio. Vizionar, eto! Pojede nam coksu, brat i ja cvilimo zasto nam nije ostavio, a on odgovara:"To je ziiiivi karcinom, spasio sam vas."

----------


## jelena.O

je naši starci su stvarno bili vizionarai


recimo moja sister završila veterinu i veli stari kak bu ona liječila gliste, kad se  još kalifornijske nisu ni izlegle u kaliforniji, ili po selu nanašao kupinje bez trnja i svi su mu se smijali, kakva je to glupost

----------


## Jelena

Neki dan u parku buckasta četveročlana obitelj - djeca se igraju, mama tamani smoki, tata puši, poslije mama zapali - a ja si mislim kada li je to meni postalo toliko grozno...

Kod nas u glavnom parku je u zadnje vrijeme bilo super, ali sad kad krene opet masovka poslije vrtića, vidjet ću hoće li ostati tako.

----------


## Cocolina

> Neki dan u parku buckasta četveročlana obitelj - djeca se igraju, mama tamani smoki, tata puši, poslije mama zapali - a ja si mislim kada li je to meni postalo toliko grozno...
> 
> Kod nas u glavnom parku je u zadnje vrijeme bilo super, ali sad kad krene opet masovka poslije vrtića, vidjet ću hoće li ostati tako.


bubne, ona, i ostane živa!!!

----------


## Jelena

> bubne, ona, i ostane živa!!!


 :Confused:

----------


## zutaminuta

Cocolina je bucmasta, puši i voli smoki, i ne sviđa joj se tvoj post.

----------


## Jelena

> Cocolina je bucmasta, puši i voli smoki, i ne sviđa joj se tvoj post.


A moguće. Ali meni zbilja nije jasno kada mi je to postalo toliko grozno. Koliko je divnih teta i baka u mom djetinjstvu odgovaralo tom opisu.
Bila sam u Austriji pred koji mjesec pa sam vidjela znakove zabrane pusenja na djecjem igralistu u gradu. I onda jedna mama stoji s vanjske strane ograde i puši dok se dijete unutra igra. To mi je pak apsurdno.

----------


## jelena.O

Meni je oduvijek grozno vidjeti klince uz starce koji puše,pa i njihanje na koljenu ili kad ih voze u kolicima a iza se puši ko iz parnjače

----------


## Anemona

Prije 2 dana dijete i ja na terasi mini restorana.
Dijete jede, ja pijem vodu.
4 decka dosla po gablec, sjeli stol do nas i puše.
Meni je to uzas.
Mogli su bilo gdje dalje sjesti, a ne pored trudnice i djeteta.
Stvarno ne volim dim cigareta.

----------


## annie84

Potpisujem cipelicu. Skroz. A o pušačima ne bi. Bogu hvala živim u zemlji u kojoj je zabranjeno pušit na mjestima na kojima se djeca igraju. Najgore mi je bilo kad sam se ja s bebom morala micati od pušača posvuda jer oni očito nisu bili u stanju sjesti se negdje drugdje. Koliko nekulturan moraš bit da se sjedneš i zapališ tako da dim cigarete ide točno u bebu il djecu. I onda se ta djeca moraju tebi micati.

----------


## spajalica

> Mogli su bilo gdje dalje sjesti, a ne pored trudnice i djeteta.


OOOOO Anemona ako sam dobro razumjela cestitam.

----------


## Cocolina

> Cocolina je bucmasta, puši i voli smoki, i ne sviđa joj se tvoj post.


vidiš ti si jedna pametna ženska, sve si skužila. i trebala si još dodati, ne voli ljude koji osuđuju.

----------


## Jelena

> vidiš ti si jedna pametna ženska, sve si skužila. i trebala si još dodati, ne voli ljude koji osuđuju.


Ma nisam ja zadrti antipušač, niti osuđujem pušače. Čak i zapalim cigaretu u nekim prilikama. I zapravo sam se samoj sebi začudila koliko mi je upalo u oči to da roditelji jedu junk i puše na dječjem igralištu. To mi ne ide zajedno, isto kao što bi mi bilo jako čudno da teta u vrtiću zapali dok se djeca igraju u dvorištu, ali mi ne bi smetalo da za stolom do mene zapali poslije s frendicama na kavi. Za pušenje u autu s djecom - e tu stvarno osuđujem jako. To mi je nevjerojatno da ljudi još rade.

Moj trogodišnjak jako voli razvrstati što je dobro, što je loše, bez neke sive zone. Znam da je to normalno u toj fazi, ali ja mu povremeno napomenem da nije sve crno i bijelo. Tipa čokolada nije zdrava, ali si malo priuštimo poslije obroka ili na izletu.

----------


## Beti3

Ali, čokolada JE zdrava!

----------


## Cocolina

sve u umjerenim količinama je ok.
ponekad čovjek si mora ugoditi.
pušenje je nezdravo, to svi znamo ali ponekad čovjek zapali. barem ja tako.
ovo generaliziranje, malo punija pa vidi ju jede smoki. e to me izbaci iz cipelica.
nitko ne zna da li ova žena ima probleme s ovim ili onim, možda jede ispravnu hranu i jbg u parkiću pojede smoki. ponekad.....zastrani.....

ne treba nikoga osuđivati točka.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ali, čokolada JE zdrava!


Izašlo je neko istraživanje da je zdravo oko kockica tjedno. Tamna čokolada. Šećerne table Milka, Dorina nisu ni toliko.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Sizifov je posao usaditi djetetu zdrave navike. Osjecam da se borim s vjetrenjacama, a uopce mi se ne da boriti, voljela bih da bude jedbostavno. Kako da mi se dijete ne osjeca outsajderski kad njene dvije frendice vani jedu lisnato s hrenovkom, a ja njoj ponesem domacu strudlu? I tako svaki dan nesto. U 99% slucajeva djeca koja dolaze k nama ili donose ili traze enormne kolicine slatkisa. A toliko 3-godisnjaka s pokvarenim zubima ili bez zuba. Nekad se osjecam jadno jer mi se ne da stalno zandariti nad hranom. Ne razumijem uopce ove roditelje kojih je vecina da uopce ne brinu o prehrani. I imam dojam da im je tesko reci "ne" na djecije prohtjeve. Ja i dalje ne vjerujem. Cak niti ja nisam smjela jesti toliko slatkog, a moji su bili neinformirani ljudi sa sela i to 80.-ih.

----------


## Beti3

Što je enormna količina slatkiša?
Ne znam kad sam zadnji put vidjela 3,4 godišnjaka pokvarenih zubi. 

Kod hranjenja vani, postupaš diplomatski. Npr. daš djetetu perec ili štrudlu iz pekare (kod hrenovke u pecivu i ja stavljam granicu), red čokolade, dva keksa ili sličnu količinu onoga što i drugi jedu, da se dijete ne osjeća izolirano, a doma ga hraniš onim što želiš(ako ono hoće i dok hoće)
Tako je vuk sit i ovce su na broju. Ni jedna hrana nije previše opasna, a ni previše zdrava. Laganini pristup je najbolji.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Što je enormna količina slatkiša?
> Ne znam kad sam zadnji put vidjela 3,4 godišnjaka pokvarenih zubi. 
> 
> Kod hranjenja vani, postupaš diplomatski. Npr. daš djetetu perec ili štrudlu iz pekare (kod hrenovke u pecivu i ja stavljam granicu), red čokolade, dva keksa ili sličnu količinu onoga što i drugi jedu, da se dijete ne osjeća izolirano, a doma ga hraniš onim što želiš(ako ono hoće i dok hoće)
> Tako je vuk sit i ovce su na broju. Ni jedna hrana nije previše opasna, a ni previše zdrava. Laganini pristup je najbolji.


Primjer enormne kolicine slatkisa je evo primjer jednog trogodisnjaka (koji je bio s nama na rodjendanu) koji je u 10 minuta pojeo vrecicu gumenih bombona, 5 keksa, a zatim jos i nekoliko pez bomboncica (sve to dok mama nije gledala), a da ne kazem da je normalno jeo tortu i pio sok. Decku su popadale gornje jedinice i ima sive zube. Mama nije nesto zabrinuta oko tih slatkisa. Posto su svi zvakali bombone ( a ne vidim smisao bombona na djecijem rodjendanu ako se vec jede torta koja je ionak genericka i slatka + jeftinjak sokovi puni secera), moja cura je isto, iako ja mrzim bombone i to mi je valjd najgori slatkis ikad. 

Da, ok je vani pustiti (mozda, mada osjecam da je i to krivi smjer), ali kad ona nekad pojede doma malo dorucka i onda mi je bas bezveze da pojede cak i taj red cokolade i kekse vani jer doma nije npr.pojela dorucak (hranu).. :/

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Ja sam nazalost imala prilike vidjeti vec dosta njih koji s 3-4 god imaju karijese. Zapravo, samo par prijatelja od moje malene nema karijes (medju njima jedna 4-godisnjakinja koja tamani slatko, ali ima biserne zubice-valjda genetika).

----------


## Lili75

Amaranth al si ga zabrijala. Daj se opusti.

Ja imam djecu prijatelja koji tamane slatkiše sve u 16 i nemaju nijedan karijes, a moji skoro da ne jedu slatko pa smo svako malo na kontrolama kod zubara i imaju već nekoliko plombi 
Sretnici su naslijedili moju i muževu slinu koja im dovoljno ne štiti caklinu  :Grin: 
Hbga zato su lijepi, pametni i dobri  :Grin: 

Mislim da se bespotrebno opterećuješ.
Djeca kojoj si roditelji jako branili slatko, čim ulove priliku za slatkim npr na rođendanima napucaju se ko ludi.znam.takvih primjera koliko hoćeš. U 90% slučajeva prežderavaju se slatkiša ona djeca kojima su uskraćeni.


I ovo ti piše osoba koja vrlo malo/skoro nimalo konzumira  slatkiše, šećere i sl.  :Wink:

----------


## sirius

http://ordinacija.vecernji.hr/zdravl...d-ortoreksije/

----------


## Lili75

Sirius uvijek pravi link stavi  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Moj je imao dva karijesa u dobi do pet godina,ne jede slatkiše.zubarka je probala liječiti zube,ali kak je alergičar svaki put je dobio dodatnu upalu da se lijek morao vaditi van
Ali opet nisam za slatkiše,

----------


## annie84

Amarath, ja tebe ne kužim. Mislim, kužim te, ali kao što sam ti već napisala- ti si svom djetetu mama i ti ga odgajaš i ovi parkići su samo jedan u nizu primjera oko kojih ti moraš imati izgrađeni stav (ili ćeš ga izgradit putem). Meni se čini da ti ne djeluješ kako bi željela, a imaš i problem s riječi ne - pa onda popustiš, al ti to nije po volji.
Djeca ne moraju jesti svaki čas niti svaki put kad izađu u park. Pa ne ostaješ 7 sati tamo. 
A ako još nekog vidim u Trešnji da za vrijeme predstave daje djetetu jest, osvanuti ću na naslovnici 24sata :D. Upozoravam vas  :Wink: .
Ne znam, ja nemam problem s riječi ne, kao što nemam ni problem s tim da kažem ne kad svi kažu da. Ako je to nešto što je meni full bitno.
Ne možeš mijenjati druge, a na tebi je da osvjestiš što je tebi bitno i protiv kojih vjetrenjača ćeš se borit i u tom duhu,  mijenjaš sebe.

----------


## annie84

> Mislim da se bespotrebno opterećuješ.
> Djeca kojoj si roditelji jako branili slatko, čim ulove priliku za slatkim npr na rođendanima napucaju se ko ludi.znam.takvih primjera koliko hoćeš. U 90% slučajeva prežderavaju se slatkiša ona djeca kojima su uskraćeni.


X.
Treba naći mjeru u svemu. Ja recimo kategorički govorim ne na gazirana pića, iako će stariji sad 9. I kad ih i svi piju na nekom festivalu u kvartu, on ih ne pije. I on je ok s tim, ja sam mu objasnila zašto i zbog čega.
To je meni recimo moj osobni "no go", za sada. Kad vidim klince od 10 godina s limenkom najjeftinijeg energetskog pića u 7 ujutro na putu do škole - smrznem se od muke. 
Isto tako, ako netko dođe kod nas na igru i ponese pakiranje gumenih bombona, ne bi im ostavila cijelo pakiranje, nego svakom dam da si uzmu 3-4-5, ovisno o veličini (nakon ručka) i ostalo spremim.

----------


## cipelica

S prvim djetetom sam se i ja čudila svijetu. Prestala sam po putu. Spoznala sam da se i drugi čude meni. Bilo bi mi drago da postoji neki općeprihvaćeni stav o količini, mjestu i vremenu kad se jedu slatkiši. Djeci bi bilo lakše a time i roditeljima. Za jedno 200 godina, ako ne bude rata, naše društvo možda postane spremnije za dogovore.. U Francuskoj su zabranili nošenje mobitela u školu. Zamislite kakva bi revolucija nastala da kod nas netko to pomisli zabraniti. Isto je sa slatkišima...

----------


## n.grace

> Izašlo je neko istraživanje da je zdravo oko kockica tjedno. Tamna čokolada. Šećerne table Milka, Dorina nisu ni toliko.


nek odhebu sa svojim istraživanjima
uvijek ista priča - meso nezdravo, meso zdravo, žitarice svakako, žitarice nikako, mast ne, margarin da, margarin užas, soja da, soja nikako, sad je čokolada na redu. nezdrava, zdrava dvije kockice tamne na dan, jedna na tjedan, jedna godišnje.
meni ih je stvarno pun q

----------


## n.grace

nisam spomenula mliječne proizvode. uglavnom, uvijek se natežu oko valjda svake skupine namirnica i idu iz krajnosti u krajnost, totalno bezveze.

----------


## annie84

I još nikad nisam imala klince kod sebe doma, a koji su me pitali da im dam slatkiše. Ako im ja nešto dam, ok, al tražili nisu nikad. 
Svatko ima svoja pravila i dok su kod mene su moja pravila, bez obzira o čemu se radi i nisam nikada imala problema s tim da klinci, koji su bili kod nas, nisu slušali. 
Ti pišeš da roditelji od te druge djece ne znaju reći ne. Bitno je ali za tebe da ti znaš (ako je to nešto što je tebi važno)-  kako vani, tako i kod sebe doma, npr. ako ne želiš drugoj djeci davati slatkiše (kao u tvom primjeru).

----------


## čokolada

Ja mislim da nikakva revolucija oko zabrane mobitela u školama ne bi nastala. Samo bi trebao netko dovoljno odlučan da donese takav pravilnik. Moglo bi biti i na nivou škole (nitko im me brani da to stave u statut, pa nije mobitel kulturno dobro).

----------


## zutaminuta

> nek odhebu sa svojim istraživanjima
> uvijek ista priča - meso nezdravo, meso zdravo, žitarice svakako, žitarice nikako, mast ne, margarin da, margarin užas, soja da, soja nikako, sad je čokolada na redu. nezdrava, zdrava dvije kockice tamne na dan, jedna na tjedan, jedna godišnje.
> meni ih je stvarno pun q


 :lool: 
ali, ali... štakori su imali probavne probleme.  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

nek im daju čaj od kamilice ili komorača dok još nisu na no-no listi

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ali ne čaj u filter vrećici! Taj nije dobar!  :Laughing:

----------


## n.grace

:lool:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> http://ordinacija.vecernji.hr/zdravl...d-ortoreksije/


Ajoj, daleko od toga. Ovo je neka americka fora i americki "znanstvenici"? Pazi, bolest je ako se brines o zdravoj prehrani? Meni je zanimljivo kak se ljudi iscudjavaju ak dijete ne jede slatkise, alip nitko ne radi svene ako dijete ne jede npr voce.
Meni se samo cini da je postalo standard da djeca jedu malo previse slatkog, to ne znaci da imam neki poremecaj. Posto je moje dijete dio drustva i svakako to drustvo na nju utjece, ne znaci da se ja ne trebam propitkivati jesu li ove navike, norme itd u ovom drustvu dobre za nju.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Amarath, ja tebe ne kužim. Mislim, kužim te, ali kao što sam ti već napisala- ti si svom djetetu mama i ti ga odgajaš i ovi parkići su samo jedan u nizu primjera oko kojih ti moraš imati izgrađeni stav (ili ćeš ga izgradit putem). Meni se čini da ti ne djeluješ kako bi željela, a imaš i problem s riječi ne - pa onda popustiš, al ti to nije po volji.
> Djeca ne moraju jesti svaki čas niti svaki put kad izađu u park. Pa ne ostaješ 7 sati tamo. 
> A ako još nekog vidim u Trešnji da za vrijeme predstave daje djetetu jest, osvanuti ću na naslovnici 24sata :D. Upozoravam vas .
> Ne znam, ja nemam problem s riječi ne, kao što nemam ni problem s tim da kažem ne kad svi kažu da. Ako je to nešto što je meni full bitno.
> Ne možeš mijenjati druge, a na tebi je da osvjestiš što je tebi bitno i protiv kojih vjetrenjača ćeš se borit i u tom duhu,  mijenjaš sebe.


Nemam ni ja problem s "ne", ali vec mi je pun kufer da je to kao neka konstantna borba. Gdje god dodjemo, samo se pojavljuju slatkisi. Ja bih konstantno trebala govoriti ne. Umorna sam od toga vise.

----------


## n.grace

AQ, moje prvo dijete je prvi put probalo čokoladu s 4 godine, drugo s 2, a da sam imala treće vjerojatno bi za prvi rođendan klopalo čokoladnu tortu  :lool: 

kvalitetna prehrana je potrebna, ali ne treba biti isključiv, to sam tek kasnije shvatila.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> AQ, moje prvo dijete je prvi put probalo čokoladu s 4 godine, drugo s 2, a da sam imala treće vjerojatno bi za prvi rođendan klopalo čokoladnu tortu 
> 
> kvalitetna prehrana je potrebna, ali ne treba biti isključiv, to sam tek kasnije shvatila.


Ne bih zeljela da netko misli da sam neki ekstrem po tom pitanju. Po meni, moje dijete jede dovoljno slatkog. Ja bar jednom tjedno radim po neki kolac, zdravija verzija, ali koristim secer. Pojede keksa, cokolade tu i tamo, za dorucak jede zobene s komadicima cokse. I sve je to jos u granicama normale, po meni cistp dovoljno. Uz voce koje svako dan jede, a koje je isto slatko, unosi dovoljno secera. I onda se zareda 5 dana druzenja, rodjendana, kava s drugom djecom i dodje mi muka. Na primjer, nikad mi nece biti jasno zasto bi ijedan roditelj kupio djetetu gumene bombone? Jos mi je cokolada mila majka pored tih secernih cudesa..

Btw, moje dijete je za prvi rodjendan i jelo cokoladnu tortu.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Zakaj se ti moraš pravdati? 
Ak veliš kaj hoćeš to i sprovedeš
Moje ni jedno dijete nije imalo čokoladnu tortu za prvi ročkas,i nije mi žao.svi troje su imali verziju žganca i to im je već bilo uzbuđenje

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Zakaj se ti moraš pravdati? 
> Ak veliš kaj hoćeš to i sprovedeš
> Moje ni jedno dijete nije imalo čokoladnu tortu za prvi ročkas,i nije mi žao.svi troje su imali verziju žganca i to im je već bilo uzbuđenje


Pa ta prva torta ni nije bila neko veliko zlo jer ju tad nije ni zanimala cokolada. 

A ono sto mene muci je kako ce se ona osjecati ako je uvijek jedina koja ne smije koliko i ostali. I to sto uopce ti slatkisi dobivaju takvo pridavanje paznje s moje strane, pa ih se na neki nacin iz njene perspektive velica.

----------


## Lili75

AQ,
O da gumeni bomboni su najveće zlo  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

Upravo ta tvoja silna NE u djetetu sigurno bude potajnu želju za tim zabranjenim-slatkim.
Mogu u potpunosti zamilsit tvoje dijete (nemoj se ljutit)  kako na rođendanu di mama nije i ne može bit prisutna tamani nemilice slatko.

Tako je jedna mala kod nas na roćkasu navalila na napolitanke ja i muž se gledamo hbte da joj ne pozlije, ona nije stala dok nije pojela tu kutiju. Mi zinuli pa ono puno ti je to i tak, a ona.seg.zadovoljno obliže i kaže: Mama mi ne da jest slatko! Diže se.tek tad od stola i ode svojim putem dalje s djecom.
Mi u šoku bili.

----------


## Lili75

Malo probaj olabavit sa stavom, nemoj da ti dijete čezne za slatkim zbog tvog inzistiranja.

----------


## sillyme

Gumeni su najbolji - medeki, zmijice i žabe  :njam:  Često im ukradem. I ne brinem da će se ugušiti ili slomiti zub  :Grin: 

Inace, puna mi je kapa kojekakvih ortoreksicara, stvarno je prava pošast koliko maltretiraju ljude oko pravilne prehrane. Moji smiju jesti sve, pri čemu očekujem da su svladali da se glad ne rješava slatkišima i da sve “nezdravo” treba jesti umjereno (McD, slatkiše, sokove, grickalice,...) U parkice ne nosimo ništa jer mislim da zdravo normalno dijete može bit 2h bez hrane i vode. Eventualno ponesem vodu ako bas traže. Najluđe sto sam vidjela da se dijeli su nedavno bili klipovi kuhanog kukuruza  :Predaja:  Razne flipseve, smokije, kikice i sl ne brojim, ionako te kalorije potroše pet minuta kasnije....

----------


## jelena.O

A kak bi se trebao onda osjećati alergičar.ako misliš da nešto ne treba reci ne i idi dalje

----------


## krumpiric

Vidi se da imate malu djecu.
Kad zagaze u 6. -7. razred, pola ih živi na energetskim pićima i čipsu. I zato se nemojte sramit što je u vašoj kući neprihvatljivo vani trpati svačija sranja u usta, naravno bez zabranjivanja disanja. Al skroz je ok biti dosadan i pilat dijete s time da je brokula hrana, a smoki zezancija.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja nikog u toj dobi ne znam ko živi na krilima !

----------


## krumpiric

I nisu, krila su im preskupa. Piju Monster.

----------


## jelena.O

Moji su stariji stariji i nitko od njihovih ti ne pije

----------


## n.grace

> Moji su stariji stariji i nitko od njihovih ti ne pije


što ne znači da drugi ne piju.

----------


## spajalica

imam "srecu" da mi je lokalni ducan odmah kraj srednje skole. u 16 sati menu srednjoskolaca je vise nego zanimljiv. 
a energetsko pice mislim da kupuje svaki 2-3 u redu.

----------


## Cathy

> imam "srecu" da mi je lokalni ducan odmah kraj srednje skole. u 16 sati menu srednjoskolaca je vise nego zanimljiv. 
> a energetsko pice mislim da kupuje svaki 2-3 u redu.


Moja kupuje čokoladno mlijeko.  :Smile: 
Iako ne u tvom dućanu...

----------


## annie84

Kao što sam već napisala, i ja vidim djecu s energetskim pićima i čipsom u 7 ujutro. Ima ih i oko podneva dosta.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Upravo ta tvoja silna NE u djetetu sigurno bude potajnu želju za tim zabranjenim-slatkim.
> Mogu u potpunosti zamilsit tvoje dijete (nemoj se ljutit)  kako na rođendanu di mama nije i ne može bit prisutna tamani nemilice slatko.
> 
> Tako je jedna mala kod nas na roćkasu navalila na napolitanke ja i muž se gledamo hbte da joj ne pozlije, ona nije stala dok nije pojela tu kutiju. Mi zinuli pa ono puno ti je to i tak, a ona.seg.zadovoljno obliže i kaže: Mama mi ne da jest slatko! Diže se.tek tad od stola i ode svojim putem dalje s djecom.
> Mi u šoku bili.


Ne vidim da djeca kojoj je sve dopusteno jedu nesto manjle, isto tamane, cak i vise jer kad nema slatkog-traze. Nisam primijetila djeca neopterecenih roditelja imaju neku disciplinu. Tak da mi ta teorija ne drzi vodu. A zasto mislis da je moja zelja protiv slatkog silna? Mislim da je razumna. 

Ma razumijem, ne mozes imati misljenje ako odudara od vecinskog. Odmah dobijes dijagnozu.

----------


## cipelica

Gumeni su zlo. Dvoje od troje moje djece su alergični na njih. Što stavljalju unutra pitam se..

----------


## jelena.O

> što ne znači da drugi ne piju.


iskreno to me ni nije briga, ali mi ni veliki ni klinka nisu to rekli

----------


## jelena.O

> Gumeni su zlo. Dvoje od troje moje djece su alergični na njih. Što stavljalju unutra pitam se..


što znači da su alergični na bombone i kak se manifestira, ujedno jesi li proćitala ikada sastav bonbona. jesu li na nešto i inače alergični??


kod mene moja klinak samo tamani bombone, najćešće kiki, ali opet nije to u nekoj punoj dozi, mada bi i ovu količinu koju pojede mogla smanjiti.

----------


## cipelica

Ako ih pojedu dobiju crvene flekove koji jako svrbe. Pokušala sam čitati ali eto ne razumijem. Gomila naziva koje ne razumijem i jako sitna slova. Sin je alergičan i na ambroziju

----------


## jelena.O

onda slobodno preskoči

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ako ih pojedu dobiju crvene flekove koji jako svrbe. Pokušala sam čitati ali eto ne razumijem. Gomila naziva koje ne razumijem i jako sitna slova. Sin je alergičan i na ambroziju


Mozda na pcelinji vosak kojim se premazuju da budu sjajni. Ili zelatina od otpadaka zivotinja

----------


## Lili75

*Amaranth*,

mislim da cure koje ti ovdje pišu ne spadaju ni u jednu krajnost.
Znači ne mogu naša djeca jesti koliko hoće i kad im se da slatkiše, al isto tako nismo ni za velike zabrane slatkoga (kao i svaka zabrana) jer to djecu još više vuče.

Znači kod mene doma uopće ni nema ništa slatko već dugo vremena, ne znam kako smo uopće došli do tog stadija. Djeca ni ne traže.

A dok su bili mali privlačilo ih je, recimo kiki bomboni i dala bih im al ne puno. Uvjerena sam da sam im branila da bi ih danas trusili samo tako.

Evo jučer mi na izletu na Sljemenu, frendica koja je svojima dok su bili mali jakooo ograničavala unos bilo kakvog šećera i slatkoga, bratemili ponijela je svega keksa, čokse i nekih zdravih grickalica (listići od kokosa) djeca joj kao i ona potamanila svega nečega (pa sam se u sebi pitala i prisjetila koliko im je branila dok su bili maleni a gle ih sad). Moji ne vole baš čoksu, pa se nisu ni nešto zasladili.

Okreće se to u životu jako.

----------


## vertex

Ali ne treba baš ni tako jednostavne zaključke izvoditi, jer ćeš primjera naći za sve. I ja znam roditelja koji kuhaju kvalitetno, ali imaju i stalno tog industrijskog slatkoga doma i evo djeci nije dosadilo, nego tamane to slatko svaki dan u velikim količinama. Onda, netko je slatkoran, a netko nije. Nije baš neki problem postić da se ne prejede čokoladom dijete koje je ne voli :D. 
AQ, ja te razumijem, jer se sjećam koliko je meni to smetalo. Di god se okreneš, netko te sabotira, meni je to bio takav osjećaj. Ali to ti je sve beskorisno, takav je svijet u kojem živite (ili mikrosvijet, nije važno) i takav će sigurno i ostat dok ti dijete ne poraste. Dakle, to su prilike odrastanja, nesavršene, naravno, i treba se snaći. Neće bit nikakvog velikog zla iz svega skupa. Treba vodit računa, ali ne toliko da tema prehrane zadominira životom.

----------


## cipelica

vertex, potpisujem. Treba voditi računa, ali ne toliko da tema prehrane zadominira životom. Gledaj svoju djecu i oni će ti ponašanjem pokazati jesi li pretjerala u bilo kojem smjeru...

----------


## Anemona

Slazem se s vertex.
Moj je takav od rođenja. Ne voli slatko.
I sad s 11 godina, pojesti ce tocno određene slatkise (3 vrste cokolade, 2 vrste keksa, 3 vrste sladoleda). To je to.
Ali ne cesto.
Lako njemu i braniti kad moze danima biti na stolu, nema sanse da takne.
Nedavno na Srebrnjaku pitaju koliko pije Coca cole, jer jedan nalaz moze od toga biti los. Jedva sam objasnila da ne voli sok.

----------


## Jelena

Ja se sjećam kad nije kod nas bilo gumenih bombona pa kad bismo ih dobili koja je to bila fora. Onda je moja starija sestra rekla da ih ne voli, pa sam i ja rekla da ih ne volim, iako su mi bili uredu, nikakav obožavatelj. Kasnije sam iz emisije koja uspoređuje francusku i njemačku kulturu (s ciljem promicanja tolerancije) naučila da se jako razlikuju njemački i francuski gumeni bomboni. Francuski su ljepši jer stave umjetne boje, a njemački ispadnu neugledniji, ali su zdravstveno relativno OK (ne znam što je s bombonima za izvoz...).

Ja odgađam početke isprobavanja nekih namirnica, što bake nervira, i ne razumiju da mi je jasno da će sutra piti energetska pića, ali da mislim da je bolje da što kasnije krene s nečim što nimalo ne pridonosi ni njegovoj sreći ni zdravlju. Moj ima provale tipa - gladan sam, htio bih sladoled ili tužan sam, utješila bi me čokolada  :Smile:  Ali pokazuje jednako oduševljenje kad mu donesem iz Lidla šarene paradajze pa bira koji će, ne može dočekati da ostala hrana dođe na stol, kao kad kupim sladoled. I ja sam s tim zadovoljna. Volim da jede raznoliku hranu, to mi je baš bitno. I dogodilo se da se u našem mikrokozmosu u parku ne nose slatkiši, nego voće, a povremeni izlet u drugu ekipu sa slatkišima nije tako dramatičan. Jedino što mi je prestrašno je nuđenje nepoznate djece bilo kakvom hranom.

----------


## Jelena

Nije tema, ali sam se sjetila - pred mjesec dva sam morala ići podići nalaze u bolnicu. Nisam ga imala kome ostaviti pa sam ga povela sasobom. Nalazi se diži na šalteru u čekaoni. Ispred mene se ubacio neki atipični pacijent, sestra istražuje što će, a moj već pošizio i onda mu neki deda iz čekaone nudi svoje kifle. Deda stvarno dobrica, al ne bi dala da uzme hranu u bolničkoj čekaoni za ništa. Jedva sam se izborila i s malim i s dedom  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Ja djelim cokoladice nakon vadenja krvi ako ih imam. Ali prije pitam roditelje da li smijem. :Grin: 
Ako nemam cokse podjelim koju epruvetu.  :Grin:

----------


## Barbi

Čokoladice poslije vađenja krvi dođu kao tableta protiv padanja u nesvijest  :Grin:  to nije slatkiš već lijek. 
A šprice se više ne dijele, sirius? To mi je bilo omiljeno kad sam bila klinka.  :lool:

----------


## sirius

Nemamo sprica, ne koristimo ih. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zutaminuta

Pa nabavite ih. Ja sam zbog injekcija od zubarke maštala da budem doktorica.

----------


## sirius

> Pa nabavite ih. Ja sam zbog injekcija od zubarke maštala da budem doktorica.


Ti se salis i ocito ne radis u drzavnoj instituciji. Jedva dobijemo ono sto koristimo. :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

> Pa nabavite ih. Ja sam zbog injekcija od zubarke maštala da budem doktorica.


Kupiš u apoteci za 50 lipa i daš sestri/doktoru/zubarici krišom  :Grin: 

Ja koristim šprice za izvlačenje fiziološke iz flaše pa ih imamo doma desetke.
Moja zubarica meni da promotivne poklončiće jer sam bila strpljiva - jednako se veselim kao da sam dijete. I još me pohvali jer sam redovita na pregledima. Odlazak zubaru mi je event  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Jedna čokoladica dođe ko šprica.  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

> Nije baš neki problem postić da se ne prejede čokoladom dijete koje je ne voli :D.


Ako netko nije ljubitelj čokolade, ne znači da ne voli ostalo slatko  :Wink: 

No sad ozbiljno, ja sam za zdravu prehranu, al naravno umjereno bez pretjerivanja, nikome se neće ništa strašno dogoditi ako ponekad "zgriješi".

----------


## Cathy

> Ti se salis i ocito ne radis u drzavnoj instituciji. Jedva dobijemo ono sto koristimo.


Moja zubarica dijeli kao poklone djeci one gluposti kao što su frozen i starwars zvrkovi ili steekezi. (Dijelili u konzumu i lidlu za kupovinu) 
Meni je fora jel djecu veseli, pametno se sjetila, a ne kvari zube. :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Ti se salis i ocito ne radis u drzavnoj instituciji. Jedva dobijemo ono sto koristimo.


pol kune šprica u apoteci,
Moji kad vade krv žicaju epruveti i odmah obećaju da će biti dobri,e da je tog bilo kad je veliki bio beba ne bi mu vadili krv iz glave

----------


## sirius

> Jedna čokoladica dođe ko šprica.


Cokolade dobijemo od pacijenata, odraslih. Ne kupujem ih, a ne kupuje niti firma.

----------


## sirius

> pol kune šprica u apoteci,
> Moji kad vade krv žicaju epruveti i odmah obećaju da će biti dobri,e da je tog bilo kad je veliki bio beba ne bi mu vadili krv iz glave


Znam koliko kosta sprica. Kupujem ih sebi kad trebam. Sigirno ih necu za firmu kupovati.

----------


## n.grace

> iskreno to me ni nije briga, ali mi ni veliki ni klinka nisu to rekli


pa ne treba te ni biti briga
samo kažem da ako tvoji ne piju, ne znači da druga djeca to ne rade, jer rade.

----------


## n.grace

nama su fini oni veganski gumeni bomboni iz spara bez želatine, ako su vam klinci ljubitelji, probajte.

----------


## VeraM

Čisto informacije radi, želatina se pravi od koštane srži goveda, ono što ostane u klaonici ide u tvornicu za želatinu. Alternativa je agar koji se dobije iz crvenih algi.

----------


## Lili75

Tako je Vera nekad je želatina biljnog porijekla a nekad je i nema kao u Sparovim gumenim koje se nađe na bio&bio.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Dakle gumeni bomboni su zapravo kao ona juha koju kuham 4 sata od goveđih kostiju. Pa to je onda zdravo!  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Plus umjetne boje i šećer.

----------


## sillyme

> Dakle gumeni bomboni su zapravo kao ona juha koju kuham 4 sata od goveđih kostiju. Pa to je onda zdravo!


Pa da - taman sam mislila kak fino pašu nakon 100% Agnus hambica  :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

> Plus umjetne boje i šećer.


Njemački nemaju umjetne boje, nego često imaju umjetne arome.

Evo na temu test bombona:
https://www.kochbar.de/cms/oeko-test...n-1759364.html

Dakle uglavnom se bune na arome, ne na boje.
Što sam naučila iz ovog teksta je da su u njemačkoj oznake bio-aroma zabranjene, jer to ne postoji. Nisam na to kod nas ni obraćala pažnju.

----------


## jelena.O

e to sam mojim velikima ojašnjavala, ne može biti jogurt koji može trajati još 2-3 mjeseca( najmanje) bez ićega mora tu bit kemije ak ništ bar u tragovima 

uspordbu sam im napravila od sira ok kumice i sira s aromom iz dučana

----------


## seni

> Njemački nemaju umjetne boje, nego često imaju umjetne arome.
> 
> Evo na temu test bombona:
> https://www.kochbar.de/cms/oeko-test...n-1759364.html
> 
> Dakle uglavnom se bune na arome, ne na boje.
> Što sam naučila iz ovog teksta je da su u njemačkoj oznake bio-aroma zabranjene, jer to ne postoji. Nisam na to kod nas ni obraćala pažnju.


u 100 grama *17* kocki secera. pa ti vidi!

----------


## zutaminuta

A jedna kocka šećera ima koliko grama? Deset? 170 g šećera u 100 g bombona?  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

5 gr,

----------


## seni

"Gummibärchen im Test: Egal ob Rot, Grün oder Gelb: Gummibärchen mag fast jeder. Dabei interessiert es die wenigsten, dass in 100 Gramm ganze 17 Zuckerwürfel stecken. "

prevedeno iz texta koji je jelena linkala.

a nadam se da je svima jasno da prosjecni bombon ima najmanje 60, 70 posto secera. a i inace u njima nista pametnoga nema.

----------


## Jelena

Meni je još bolje što piše da su "kažnjavali" u ocjeni isticanje da su dodani vitamini, jer dovodi do zablude kupca da su bomboni zbog toga zdraviji.

----------


## seni

da, to su mi super reklame: nimm 2 ili tako nekako, ono gomila secera, odnosno manje vise samo secer + boje, aditivi, okusi svakojaki i 
eureka puuuuno vitamina!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Barbi

Kao i Nesquick čokoladne kuglice sa 7 vitamina i minerala  :Laughing: 
To nam je uvijek doma predmet zezancije kako se naši klinci zapravo zdravo hrane (obožavaju te kuglice i povremeno jedu za doručak).
Meni je ok povremeno jesti i nešto što nije top zdravo, ali jesti to i zavaravati se da jedeš zdrav obrok s puno vitamina mi je za krepati stvarno.  :lool:

----------


## spajalica

> a nadam se da je svima jasno da prosjecni bombon ima najmanje 60, 70 posto secera. a i inace u njima nista pametnoga nema.


pa bomboni su staklasti oblik secera. dakle sto bi bilo unutra nego secer.

----------


## n.grace

> pa bomboni su staklasti oblik secera. dakle sto bi bilo unutra nego secer.


X
nema ništa pametnog u bombonima, ali se povremeno može pojesti, tko voli. nitko u životu ne radi isključivo pametne stvari.

----------


## Beti3

> X
> nema ništa pametnog u bombonima, ali se povremeno može pojesti, tko voli. nitko u životu ne radi isključivo pametne stvari.


Upravo tako

----------


## Cathy

> X
> nema ništa pametnog u bombonima, ali se povremeno može pojesti, tko voli. nitko u životu ne radi isključivo pametne stvari.


Ima u DM-u, bomboni od grožđanog šećera sa magnezijem. Nama su super za natjecanja, da malo podignu prije borbe. :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Pa cak i ako nema vitamina i minerala previse ipak je hrana i  daje energiju  ( kalorije). Pa prema tome nije cak niti potpuni besmisleno.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Kad vidim klince od 10 godina s limenkom najjeftinijeg energetskog pića u 7 ujutro na putu do škole - smrznem se od muke.


Sjetila sam se ove teme: https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle...rgydrink&faf=1

----------

